# Non ho parole



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

E giusto ieri parlavamo di democrazia.
Che paese di merda.
Ma la lasciano morire in pace sta povera crista??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_876769583.html


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> E giusto ieri parlavamo di democrazia.
> Che paese di merda.
> Ma la lasciano morire in pace sta povera crista???
> 
> ...


 Che vicenda schifosa... che sciacalli di merda!


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

E' la chiesa che sta rompendo i ciglioni


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che vicenda schifosa... che sciacalli di merda!


ma ti rendi conto del sopruso che questa merda di sacconi sta facendo??
dando per altro l'impressione che quel che decide la magistratura valga un cazz0


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

la chiesa, i politici, tutti.
mi fa una pena quel pover padre.
è davvero vergognoso e mi fanno tutti vomitare


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la chiesa, i politici, tutti.
> mi fa una pena quel pover padre.
> è davvero vergognoso e mi fanno tutti vomitare


 Ecco, io se fossi il padre non so davvero come reagirei... quell'uomo ha la pazienza di un santo!


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco, io se fossi il padre non so davvero come reagirei... quell'uomo ha la pazienza di un santo!


sempre con quel faccino tranquillo, eppure così combattivo e determinato.
pure io non so cosa avrei fatto


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco, io se fossi il padre non so davvero come reagirei... quell'uomo ha la pazienza di un santo!


considerando che se andava fori dall'italia avrebbe potuto aver già finito sto calvario da un bel pezzo.
guardate che è veramente un attacco gravissimo alla libertà


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco, io se fossi il padre non so davvero come reagirei... *quell'uomo ha la pazienza di un santo!*


SI, anch'io la penso cosi ... e' troppo una persona civile.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> considerando che se andava fori dall'italia avrebbe potuto aver già finito sto calvario da un bel pezzo.
> guardate che è veramente un attacco gravissimo alla libertà


 Ed hanno la faccia da culo di chiamarsi popolo delle libertà.


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ed hanno la faccia da culo di chiamarsi popolo delle libertà.


daje, guarda che son tutti dietro a rompere eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	





anzi, ho appena letto il commento di uno che diceva tipo "ma se dicono che non soffre e non sente niente perchè vogliono andare avanti?" ................


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> *daje, guarda che son tutti dietro a rompere eh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è vero! C'è una parte politica al governo che sta intralciando, su mandato della chiesa, la decisione dei giudici in ogni modo possibile.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> daje, guarda che son tutti dietro a rompere eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ho parole.....
poi sta storia che fan vedere tutte le foto di quand'era bella e giovane.
Che faccian vedere come cazzo si finisce dopo 17 anni di "non sentir niente""


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho parole.....
> poi sta storia che fan vedere tutte le foto di quand'era bella e giovane.
> Che faccian vedere come cazzo si finisce dopo 17 anni di "non sentir niente""


e ... ma è viva  

	
	
		
		
	


	













......... solo perchè siamo nel 2000


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e ... ma è viva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questa storia dovrebbe scuotere  tutti perchè nessuno può essere esente da una tragedia del genere.


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho parole.....
> poi sta storia che fan vedere tutte le foto di quand'era bella e giovane.
> Che faccian vedere come cazzo si finisce dopo 17 anni di "non sentir niente""


Difatti qualcuno, non so chi, lo ha detto ieri: quella distesa sul letto non aveva più niente della bella ragazza delle foto.
Come si può pretendere di essere così sadici da voler torturare non una , ma due persone: figlia e padre?!
Stamattina sentivo alla radio un coglione che diceva che lui non avrebbe mai permesso di lasciarla morire, perche se fosse stata sua figlia avrebbe voluto poterla sempre vedere ed accarezzare. Bell'esempio di egoismo!
Ma si rende conto 'sta gente di cosa vuol dire vedere una persona cara in quelle condizioni, e la fatica di accudirla (inutilmente) per tutta una vita?!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti qualcuno, non so chi, lo ha detto ieri: quella distesa sul letto non aveva più niente della bella ragazza delle foto.
> Come si può pretendere di essere così sadici da voler torturare non una , ma due persone: figlia e padre?!
> Stamattina sentivo alla radio un coglione che diceva che lui non avrebbe mai permesso di lasciarla morire, perche se fosse stata sua figlia avrebbe voluto poterla sempre vedere ed accarezzare. Bell'esempio di egoismo!
> Ma si rende conto 'sta gente di cosa vuol dire vedere una persona cara in quelle condizioni, e la fatica di accudirla (inutilmente) per tutta una vita?!


senza considerare che prima o poi lui morirà.
A quel punto?? che si fa??


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senza considerare che prima o poi lui morirà.
> A quel punto?? che si fa??


Chiedilo agli antiabortisti


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa storia dovrebbe scuotere  tutti perchè nessuno può essere esente da una tragedia del genere.


ma infatti ci si impicciano .... a dire fate fate fate ...... armiamoci e partite ...... perchè non sono andati tutti, una mezza giornata per uno, a dare una mano ....... invece di fare striscioni e poi tornare a casa a farsi i mazzi loro


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senza considerare che prima o poi lui morirà.
> A quel punto?? che si fa??


ah beh nulla ....... vedi come spariscono tutti in quel caso, sai mai che gli venga chiesto di FARE qualcosa


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ah beh nulla ....... vedi come spariscono tutti in quel caso, sai mai che gli venga chiesto di FARE qualcosa


pezzi di merda


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

se muoiono i genitori se ne occuperanno le suorine che tutte contente andranno avanti per anni a ficcarle il sondino in gola.
sono così caritevoli...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se muoiono i genitori se ne occuperanno le suorine che tutte contente andranno avanti per anni a ficcarle il sondino in gola.
> sono così caritevoli...



e chi le paga??


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e chi le paga??


l'8 per mille


----------



## Old Sad (4 Febbraio 2009)

*Sono pienamente ...*



Asudem ha detto:


> E giusto ieri parlavamo di democrazia.
> Che paese di merda.
> Ma la lasciano morire in pace sta povera crista???
> 
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> E' la chiesa che sta rompendo i ciglioni





Brugola ha detto:


> la chiesa, i politici, tutti.
> mi fa una pena quel pover padre.
> è davvero vergognoso e mi fanno tutti vomitare


d'accordo con voi... suo padre starà vivendo un dolore immenso, altro dolore dopo quello di vedere sua figlia in questo stato da diciassette anni.. E' orribile che non provino pietà per quest'uomo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	











moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco, io se fossi il padre non so davvero come reagirei... quell'uomo ha la pazienza di un santo!


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> d'accordo con voi... suo padre starà vivendo un dolore immenso, altro dolore dopo quello di vedere sua figlia in questo stato da diciassette anni.. E' orribile che non provino pietà per quest'uomo...


Basterebbe la famosa "Compassione" che predica la chiesa cattolica.


----------



## Old Sad (4 Febbraio 2009)

*Si... il problema*



Mari' ha detto:


> Basterebbe la famosa "Compassione" che predica la chiesa cattolica.


è che con la teoria sono bravi.. è con la pratica che fanno schifo!


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> è che con la teoria sono bravi.. è con la pratica che fanno schifo!


Appunto, lo si legge tutti i giorni sui quotidiani.


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

Siamo un Paese incivile e fintamente laico, nelle mani di un'istituzione (la Chiesa) fatta di uomini che non hanno mai vissuto una vita vera, che non sanno nulla della *vita * se non teorie, che dicono ad un padre ciò che deve fare senza mai essere stati padri. Beppino Englaro ha tutta la mia ammirazione, io non sarei mai stata così calma e civile al posto suo e mi fa schifo l'idea che lo si accusi di voler uccidere la figlia se penso a ciò che quest'uomo ha passato in questi anni solo per esaudire la volontà della figlia stessa.


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Siamo un Paese incivile e fintamente laico, nelle mani di un'istituzione (la Chiesa) fatta di uomini che non hanno mai vissuto una vita vera, che non sanno nulla della *vita * se non teorie, che dicono ad un padre ciò che deve fare senza mai essere stati padri. Beppino Englaro ha tutta la mia ammirazione, io non sarei mai stata così calma e civile al posto suo e mi fa schifo l'idea che lo si accusi di voler uccidere la figlia se penso a ciò che quest'uomo ha passato in questi anni solo per esaudire la volontà della figlia stessa.


Bisognerebbe dirlo a tutti quegli stronzetti che hanno manifestato fuori dalla clinica.


----------



## Old Sad (4 Febbraio 2009)

*E che gli vuoi dire?*



Mari' ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe dirlo a tutti quegli stronzetti che hanno manifestato fuori dalla clinica.


 
Sono sicura che non capirebbero un caxxo!!!


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

A quegli stronzetti lì li metterei a fare i turni per occuparsi di lei come avete già detto


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> Sono sicura che non capirebbero un caxxo!!!


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

E poi ci prendono per il culo con la legge sul testamento biologico. Non la faranno mai, la Chiesa non lo permetterà. Ne parlano adesso perchè fa notizia ma appena questa triste storia sarà finita non ne sentiremo parlare più


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A quegli stronzetti lì li metterei a fare i turni per occuparsi di lei come avete già detto


Sei troppo buona tu.


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei troppo buona tu.


perchè?

tanto vedi come si ricordano di un impegno urgente appena lo dici


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei troppo buona tu.


Lo so, me lo dicono tutti


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

uno stato che lascia completamente privi di assistenza i parenti di persone gravemente malate, con problemi mentali forti, malati terminali etc. e si permette pure di sindacare su COME gestirlli, curarli e  assisterli è da fantascienza


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> uno stato che lascia completamente privi di assistenza i parenti di persone gravemente malate, con problemi mentali forti, malati terminali etc. e si permette pure di sindacare su COME gestirlli, curarli e  assisterli è da fantascienza


se è per quello si permette anche di fare i conti in tasca ai nipoti prima di aprire il portafoglio .......


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> se è per quello si permette anche di fare i conti in tasca ai nipoti prima di aprire il portafoglio .......


che dici?  adesso passiamo a "piove governo ladro?"


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che dici?  adesso passiamo a "piove governo ladro?"


se al posto di governo ci metti politici te la quoto tutta


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> se al posto di governo ci metti politici te la quoto tutta


e del tempo pazzerello?? non diciamo niente??


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e del tempo pazzerello?? non diciamo niente??


quello non c'azzeccava qualcosa con una filastrocca sui mesi dell'anno?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> quello non c'azzeccava qualcosa con una filastrocca sui mesi dell'anno?


bho..per andare sul sicuro passiamo all'aumento della michetta


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> se è per quello si permette anche di fare i conti in tasca ai nipoti prima di aprire il portafoglio .......


Scusa, me la spieghi ?perchè non l'ho mica capita...


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bho..per andare sul sicuro passiamo all'aumento della michetta


non posso aiutarti .... il pane qua lo fa il babbo nel forno a legna


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2009)

chissà lei dov'è e se c'è ancora.


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> chissà lei dov'è e se c'è ancora.


Eluana?


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusa, me la spieghi ?perchè non l'ho mica capita...


se hai un parente malato terminale e chiedi i sussidi statali per curarlo a casa sua (anche perchè comunque non te lo tengono in ospedale fino alla fine ) lo stato guarda la dichiarazione dei redditi di tutti i figli anche non conviventi, e se i nipoti stanno ancora a casa con i genitori guardano anche il loro reddito ....... per esser sicuri di non sganciare una lira ...... oppure prima te li danno, poi te li richiedono indietro


----------



## Old Sad (4 Febbraio 2009)

*E' quello*



Asudem ha detto:


> non ho parole.....
> poi sta storia che fan vedere tutte le foto di quand'era bella e giovane.
> Che faccian vedere come cazzo si finisce dopo 17 anni di "non sentir niente""


 
che diceva ieri sera in una intervista un anestesista... e mi è venuta in mente l'immagine di Welby prima e dopo la sua malattia.. e anche Fogar... loro erano anche presenti a loro stessi ...


----------



## Old Sad (4 Febbraio 2009)

*Hai ragione Alce..*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti qualcuno, non so chi, lo ha detto ieri: quella distesa sul letto non aveva più niente della bella ragazza delle foto.
> Come si può pretendere di essere così sadici da voler torturare non una , ma due persone: figlia e padre?!
> Stamattina sentivo alla radio un coglione che diceva che lui non avrebbe mai permesso di lasciarla morire, perche se fosse stata sua figlia avrebbe voluto poterla sempre vedere ed accarezzare.
> 
> ...


non sono madre e forse non so se quello che penso e dico sia giusto: ma per i figli non si vuole il meglio, non si vuole prepararli alla vita e lasciarli andare? Non è questo il compito di un genitore?


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> se hai un parente malato terminale e chiedi i sussidi statali per curarlo a casa sua (anche perchè comunque non te lo tengono in ospedale fino alla fine ) lo stato guarda la dichiarazione dei redditi di tutti i figli anche non conviventi, e se i nipoti stanno ancora a casa con i genitori guardano anche il loro reddito ....... per esser sicuri di non sganciare una lira ...... oppure prima te li danno, poi te li richiedono indietro


:balloon 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   aese di merda


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Ad Eluana viene solo dato da mangiare e da bere attraverso una sonda.
Pare che adesso abbiano scoperto che Eluana possiede ancora la capacità di deglutire.
Non si tratta di accanimento terapeutico, non è attaccata a nessuna macchina che controlla una  funzione vitale.
Non è sufficiente staccare una spina per lasciarla morire: bisogna farla morire di fame e di sete.
Esistono tantissime persone in uno stato simile a quello di Eluana negli istituti, nelle case di riposo e nelle famiglie.
A cosa serve la loro vita? Lo sa Dio. Sicuramente non è una vita inutile.
Come non è inutile la vita di quelli che si trovano negli istituti Cottolengo, se non altro serve a santificare la vita delle suore che si occupano di queste persone rifiutate da tutti.
La vita è un dono di Dio, l'uomo non deve dimenticarselo pensando di poterne disporre a suo piacimento. Se per assurdo un giorno la Chiesa Cattolica dovesse avallare l'aborto e l'eutanasia, vomiterei per lo schifo e mi farei protestante all'istante. La Chiesa deve difendere la vita e la parte più debole che non può esprimere il proprio parere in merito, sia esso un bambino che dovrebbe nascere o un vecchio / infermo che vive in stato vegetativo.
L'aborto non è in funzione del bene del bambino, ma di quello (presunto) della madre. L'eutanasia è in funzione di chi rimane che può finalmente seppellire il parente e voltare pagina.
In vita mia non ho mai conosciuto una persona che avrebbe preferito essere abortita invece di nascere.
Eluana aveva detto che non avrebbe voluto vivere nel caso si trovasse in stato vegetativo? Ma quante persone tentano il suicidio, falliscono e dopo sono contentissime di non essersi ammazzate?
L'aborto e l'eutanasia sono peccati contro il quinto comandamento, ma basta pentirsi e confessarsi e si risolvono tutti i problemi di questo temporaneo allontanamento da Dio.
I problemi con Dio e con la Chiesa si risolvono in 5 minuti, ma quante donne che hanno abortito pur essendosi confessate, si portano dentro questo peso per molti anni o addirittura per tutta la vita?
Chi garante al padre di Eluana, che adesso soffre perché non può seppellire la figlia, che non soffrirà in futuro molto di più per il rimorso di aver preso una decisione che spettava solo a Dio?
Può darsi che tra qualche anno l'eutanasia sarà autorizzata per legge: come per l'aborto, la Chiesa sarà ancora contro, ma sempre disposta a perdonare e ad accogliere chi si macchia di questo peccato.
È giusto che la Chiesa si opponga alla legalizzazione dell'eutanasia e dell'aborto perché queste pratiche “disumanizzano” la società e la rendono sempre più distante da Dio. Poi le persone sono infelici, non sanno perché si drogano (non parlo solo di droghe chimiche, ma anche di soldi, potere, successo, sesso ecc.) e perché a volte si suicidano pure.
Come nel caso del peccato originale, tutte le volte che l'uomo si mette al posto di Dio, si martella i testicoli da solo e causa la propria infelicità.
Mi ha colpito la frase di Persa che diceva che lei è stata veramente molto felice solo quando sono nati i suoi due figli. L'uomo è “programmato” per promuovere e difendere la vita. Quando promuove e difende la morte diventa causa della propria infelicità.


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ad Eluana viene solo dato da mangiare e da bere attraverso una sonda.
> Pare che adesso abbiano scoperto che Eluana possiede ancora la capacità di deglutire.
> Non si tratta di accanimento terapeutico, non è attaccata a nessuna macchina che controlla una funzione vitale.
> Non è sufficiente staccare una spina per lasciarla morire: bisogna farla morire di fame e di sete.
> ...


A questa conclusione che tu dai per certa, io ti rispondo di dimostrare l'esistenza di questo Dio. Dopo che mi avrai dimostrato che esiste, mi dovrai far capire come riesci a conoscere il suo volere e le sue idee sulla questione. Una volta fatto questo, potrai parlare a nome di tutti.
Inoltre, se per assurdo questo fosse vero, io di un dono che mi è stato fatto faccio ciò che mi pare. Infatti, una volta che ho regalato una qualsiasi cosa a qualcuno, io su quella cosa non ho più nessun diritto.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

Come non è inutile la vita di quelli che si trovano negli istituti Cottolengo, *se non altro serve a santificare la vita delle suore che si occupano di queste persone rifiutate da tutti.*
La vita è un dono di Dio, l'uomo non deve dimenticarselo pensando di poterne disporre a suo piacimento. Se per assurdo un giorno la Chiesa Cattolica dovesse avallare l'aborto e l'eutanasia, vomiterei per lo schifo e mi farei protestante all'istante. La Chiesa deve difendere la vita e la parte più debole che non può esprimere il proprio parere in merito, sia esso un bambino che dovrebbe nascere o un vecchio / infermo che vive in stato vegetativo.
L'aborto non è in funzione del bene del bambino, ma di quello (presunto) della madre. *L'eutanasia è in funzione di chi rimane che può finalmente seppellire il parente e voltare pagina.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*parliamo tutti col culo bello comodo in poltrona, coi nostri parenti ben pasciuti e sani che alla sera tornano a casa e stanno bene.
Stiamo parlando di un padre che sta dimostrando un amore immenso e un gran rispetto per la propria figlia. Che non è la bella ragazza sorridente che vediamo tutti i giorni ma un contenitore per organi e basta, sbattuto in un letto ,  che ha espressamente affermato ,quando era in grado di farlo, che non avrebbe voluto mai fare la fine che sta facendo.
Non può leggere, non può sentire la musica, non può bere e mangiare quello che le va, non può fare l'amore, non può correre e passeggiare in un prato, non può fare altro che stare sdraiata in un letto  inanimata come una volpe impagliata.
Se a te giobbe e a tutti quelli che si permettono di sindacare sulla scelta di questo amorevole padre piacerebbe una vita del genere ..fatti vostri.
La vita deve avere un senso e questa ragazza non sta vivendo una vita.
E non credo proprio che Dio sia contento dell'infelicità di questa povera ragazza.
Ultima precisazione..la tua chiesa che predica tanto la vita ha passato secoli a bruciare persone, fare crociate, ammazzare chiunque la ostacolasse. 
Scusa ma mi fa schifo questo infliggere ad un povero padre che già sta macerando nel dolore , altre sofferenze solo perchè sta cercando di rispettare la SACROSANTA volontà della figlia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

Giobbe, con tutto il bene che ti si può volere, purtroppo te lo devo dire: sei terribilmente disgustoso.


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2009)

Senza la legge, non si potrà mai autorizzare una persona (il padre) a lasciarne morire un'altra (la figlia)


...e il padre sta cercando l'autorizzazione ad un stato che con le sue leggi attuali non prevede di dare una risposta in tal senso, quindi questa autorizzazione non potrà averla per ora.


Con profondo rispetto e totale ammirazione e solidarietà per il padre: credete che in 17 anni non sia mai stato nella situazione di poter staccare la corrente da solo?? ...e non credete che da 17 anni (ininterrottamente, giorno e notte...SEMPRE) questo corpo sia ormai proprietà di quelle suore? 
Mi rendo conto perfettamente che il padre non riesce nè a staccare la spina da solo, nè a trovare pace finchè la figlia non riposi in pace.

Intanto, senza una legge con modalità attuative precise, non si può autorizzare, e se quel povero cristo decidesse che sua figlia non esiste più, e non andrebbe più in ospedale, quanti di noi gli direbbero: bravo???


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Senza la legge, non si potrà mai autorizzare una persona (il padre) a lasciarne morire un'altra (la figlia)
> 
> 
> ...e il padre sta cercando l'autorizzazione ad un stato che con le sue leggi attuali non prevede di dare una risposta in tal senso, quindi questa autorizzazione non potrà averla per ora.
> ...


mi pare ci sia stata una sentenza.
Discorso chiuso. 
O ci mettiamo a ridiscutere le sentenze?


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ad Eluana viene solo dato da mangiare e da bere attraverso una sonda.
> Pare che adesso abbiano scoperto che Eluana possiede ancora la capacità di deglutire.
> Non si tratta di accanimento terapeutico, non è attaccata a nessuna macchina che controlla una funzione vitale.
> Non è sufficiente staccare una spina per lasciarla morire: bisogna farla morire di fame e di sete.
> ...


 
Giobbe, trovo la frase in neretto profondamente insensibile. Non credo proprio che il padre voglia voltare pagina, il dolore x l'incidente che le ha portato via la figlia resterà x sempre e non gli permetterà di voltare pagina. Credo che a volte ci sia un certo "egoismo" (non insenso cattivo, sia chiaro) nel non prendere certe decisioni, si vuole tenere accanto persone che accanto a noi non sono più. Eluana *ERA* una bella ragazza, a sentire il padre piena di vita e di interessi, ora tutto questo non c'è più. Può solo rimanere in un letto come un vegetale. 
Sì, forse la sua "vita" santificherà quella delle suorine ma Dio mio....io non vorrei, non vorrei essere tenuta in vita solo x santificare l'opera di qualcuno. Io vorrei poter correre, ridere, sentire i profumi, vedere le persone che amo, parlare con loro...insomma vivere


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Giobbe, trovo la frase in neretto profondamente insensibile. Non credo proprio che il padre voglia voltare pagina, il dolore x l'incidente che le ha portato via la figlia resterà x sempre e non gli permetterà di voltare pagina. Credo che a volte ci sia un certo "egoismo" (non insenso cattivo, sia chiaro) nel non prendere certe decisioni, si vuole tenere accanto persone che accanto a noi non sono più. Eluana *ERA* una bella ragazza, a sentire il padre piena di vita e di interessi, ora tutto questo non c'è più. Può solo rimanere in un letto come un vegetale.
> Sì, forse la sua "vita" santificherà quella delle suorine ma Dio mio....io non vorrei, non vorrei essere tenuta in vita solo x santificare l'opera di qualcuno. Io vorrei poter correre, ridere, sentire i profumi, vedere le persone che amo, parlare con loro...insomma vivere


io invece trovo quasi divertente come venga tacciato di egoismo il padre che vorrebbe far riposare in pace la figlia ....... PERCHE' TOGLIE LO STRUMENTO DI BEATIFICAZIONE DELLE SUORINE ........ saremo ben stronzi tutti? ste porelle


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> io invece trovo quasi divertente come venga tacciato di egoismo il padre che vorrebbe far riposare in pace la figlia ....... PERCHE' TOGLIE LO STRUMENTO DI BEATIFICAZIONE DELLE SUORINE ........ saremo ben stronzi tutti? ste porelle


è tremendo. le persone che manifestano davanti alla clinica, sembra che facciano un sit in contro il prezzo del pane, non si rendono conto del dolore del padre che ha perso la figlia 17 anni fa? Credono forse sia felice di prendere una decisione del genere?


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è tremendo. le persone che manifestano davanti alla clinica, sembra che facciano un sit in contro il prezzo del pane, non si rendono conto del dolore del padre che ha perso la figlia 17 anni fa? Credono forse sia felice di prendere una decisione del genere?


perchè secondo te c'è qualcosa che gli funziona nel cranio a quelli?

facile che quando i figli hanno l'influenza li scaricano alle nonne ...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> perchè secondo te c'è qualcosa che gli funziona nel cranio a quelli?
> 
> facile che quando i figli hanno l'influenza li scaricano alle nonne ...


triglia sto per dichiararmi!


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> perchè secondo te c'è qualcosa che gli funziona nel cranio a quelli?
> 
> facile che quando i figli hanno l'influenza li scaricano alle nonne ...


ma infatti....se avessero il minimo rispetto starebbero a casa a fare una carezza ai loro figli, pregando Dio perchè a loro non succeda mai quel che è successo a Eluana


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Senza la legge, non si potrà mai autorizzare una persona (il padre) a lasciarne morire un'altra (la figlia)
> 
> 
> ...e il padre sta cercando l'autorizzazione ad un stato che con le sue leggi attuali non prevede di dare una risposta in tal senso, quindi questa autorizzazione non potrà averla per ora.
> ...


Non farti fuorviare dai modi di dire. "staccare la spina" non otterrebbe un effetto immediato, un corpo in quelle condizioni può andare avanti per parecchi giorni, non è sotto una macchina cuore/polmone. Se il padre, quel padre, avesse potuto, credo lo avrebbe fatto, anche considerando che sarebbe soo passato da una galera ad un'altra, ma con la consapevolezza di aver posto fine ad una violenza nei confronti non di sua figlia, ma di ciò che restava.
(ci si scandalizza quando si profana una tomba, perchè non lo si fa quando si profana il guscio vuoto di un'essere?)


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2009)

*...*

...ieri notte il nostro Silvio ne ha fatta un'altra delle sue, nelle prossime ore (perchè ormai è una gara contro il tempo, -e neanche è carino!!-) vedremo gli sviluppi.


----------



## lale75 (5 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ieri notte il nostro Silvio ne ha fatta un'altra delle sue, nelle prossime ore (perchè ormai è una gara contro il tempo, -e neanche è carino!!-) vedremo gli sviluppi.


"Non dobbiamo deludere la Chiesa" questo pare abbia detto. Se volevo farmi governare dai preti andavo a vivere al Vaticano, caxxo.
Comunque non credo potrà fare molto. Grazie a Dio questa non è una questione di politica ma di coscienza personale e non ha l'appoggio totale della maggioranza, basta leggere le dichiarazioni di Bossi


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Febbraio 2009)

lale75;502764[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]"Non dobbiamo deludere la Chiesa"[/B] questo pare abbia detto. Se volevo farmi governare dai preti andavo a vivere al Vaticano, caxxo.
> Comunque non credo potrà fare molto. Grazie a Dio questa non è una questione di politica ma di coscienza personale e non ha l'appoggio totale della maggioranza, basta leggere le dichiarazioni di Bossi


 





   ma non eravamo uno stato laico?


----------



## lale75 (5 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma non eravamo uno stato laico?


Sì libera Chiesa in libero stato dovrebbe essere, ma se vai contro la chiesa perdi i voti di quelli che dalle mie parti si chiamano basabanchi


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> "Non dobbiamo deludere la Chiesa" questo pare abbia detto. Se volevo farmi governare dai preti andavo a vivere al Vaticano, caxxo.
> Comunque non credo potrà fare molto. Grazie a Dio questa non è una questione di politica ma di coscienza personale e *non ha l'appoggio totale della maggioranza,* basta leggere le dichiarazioni di Bossi


eh, ma ha anche l'appoggio di parte delle opposizioni... questo è bipartisan


----------



## lale75 (5 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> eh, ma ha anche l'appoggio di parte delle opposizioni... questo è bipartisan


 
Sì, hai ragione, su questo non ci sono distinzioni politiche di sorta, si tratta, come ho detto di una questione di coscienza personale


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> *eh, ma ha anche l'appoggio di parte delle opposizioni... questo è bipartisan*


 L'UDC di Casini e qualche cattolico alla Binetti del PD. Per il resto, gli schieramenti mi sembrano ben distinti.


----------



## lale75 (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'UDC di Casini e qualche cattolico alla Binetti del PD. Per il resto, gli schieramenti mi sembrano ben distinti.


In che senso?n io ho letto una dichiarazione di Bossi stamattina che diceva che pur non essendo sicuro che lui, come padre, farebbe una cosa del genere, non è il governo a poter decidere della vita e della morte. Mi pare più che condivisibile


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco, io se fossi il padre non so davvero come reagirei... quell'uomo ha la pazienza di un santo!


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Dal giornale Avvenire.


*INTERVISTA** 
 il fatto** La moglie del carabiniere assassinato in Iraq nel 2003 racconta il suo rapporto con la Englaro e con il padre «Rispetto Beppino e provo sempre affetto per lui, ma non è giusto quello che sta facendo»** 
 Vi racconto Beppino ed Eluana*_* 
 Parla la vedova Coletta: ragazza libera e senza alcuna cannula*_
  
 DA ROMA * PINO CIOCIOLA* 
 H a chiamato ancora papà Beppino ieri mattina poco prima delle nove: « Ma nemmeno l’hai accompagnata E­luana? », gli ha detto subito. Mar­gherita Coletta è la vedova di Giu­seppe, carabiniere assassinato a Nasiriyah il 12 novembre 2003, nel­l’attentato che spazzò la base ita­liana 'Maestrale', carabiniere che non aveva mai ucciso e che sce­glieva le missioni all’estero per aiu­tare i bimbi più indifesi, quelli col­piti dalla guerra. Lo faceva per ri­trovare il sorriso di suo figlio Pao­lo, morto a sei anni stroncato dal­la leucemia: « Quando capimmo che era finita e i medici ce lo spie­garono  chiaramente – racconta lei – facemmo interrompere la che­mioterapia  ». Margherita in questi mesi è volata dalla Sicilia a Lecco per andare a trovare Eluana, accompagnata da Beppino. Spesso e a lungo l’ha ac­carezzata, l’ha baciata, le ha parla­to. E spesso ha parlato col papà, scontrandosi anche duramente, ma senza che mai lui le negasse il dialogo: in qualche modo for­se sono diventati amici. Ecco perché ancora ieri mattina lei gli ha telefonato dicen­dogli: «Speravo che coi gior­ni  fossi  rinsavito». * 
 Cos’ha provato, Margherita, entrando nella stanza di E­luana?* 
 La prima volta mi sono fermata sulla soglia della sua porta. Pen­savo di essere più forte. Ho re­spirato a fondo, poi sono entra­ta. Quando l’ho vista, abituata com’ero alle foto di lei ragazza, mi ha scosso, oggi è una don­na. Ma poco dopo è diventa­to tutto così normale, come fossi a trovare una persona in ospedale. Anzi, ho senti­to tanta dolcezza e nessun ribrezzo o pena. Né ho visto alcun 'sacco di patate', co­me qualcuno descrisse E­luana, ma una persona che è tutt’altro. Una persona. * 
 La sensazione più bella?* 
 Quando l’ho accarezzata.
  Con la sensazione netta, net­tissima, che lei avvertisse le carezze. Certo è che pensavo d’andare a dare io a lei, inve­ce ho ricevuto assai più di quanto le abbia dato. * 
 Cosa?* 
 La maggiore certezza nelle cose in cui credo. La con­sapevolezza  che non si può ridurre una persona alla sua forma fisica. * 
 Papà Beppino la accom­pagnava  in quella stan­za?* 
 Sì. La prima volta che l’ho incontrato mi ave­va fatto molta tenerez­za: pensavo a mio ma­rito Giuseppe, a quan­do è morto nostro fi­glio. E poi mi sem­brava quasi di parla­re con mio padre: mi diceva «sei una bir­ba  ». * 
 Adesso è cambiato qualcosa?* 
 Rispetto comun­que  Beppino e provo sempre grande affetto per lui. Ma non è giusto quello che sta facendo. I figli non sono di nostra proprietà: ci sono soltanto affida­ti. Ci prendiamo cura di loro, li aiu­tiamo, li assistiamo e semmai li ac­compagniamo alla morte, prepa­randoli se deve accadere, anche da piccoli. Ma lui non si rende conto di tutto questo, si sente incapace di tornare indietro: credo sia so­prattutto lui in uno stato simile a quello vegetativo. Quando si risve-  glierà da questo torpore si renderà conto e starà male, tanto. * 
 Lei che rapporto ha, Margherita, col papà di Eluana?* 
 Ci siamo confrontati tante volte, ma è sempre stato cortese con me. È convinto di quanto fa, for­se perché non vede più Eluana come lui la vorrebbe. Ma a me pa­re evidente che in qualche modo sia stato plagiato da tanta gente alla quale non interessa nulla di Eluana. E lui ora è strumentaliz­zato, è finito in un vortice: ha an­che momenti nei quali io credo vorrebbe tornare indietro, perché non pare convinto fino in fondo di quanto sta facendo, ma non ne ha la forza. * 
 Com’era trattata Eluana nella ca­sa* * di cura lecchese?* 
 Come una regina. Le suore che le stanno accanto ogni giorno la cu­rano, la lavano, la profumano, la portano a spasso sulla carrozzella. Addirittura la depilano, perché E­luana come ogni ragazza non sop­portava d’avere peli sulle gambe. * 
 E come sta?* 
 Lei è una donna. Una donna di trentotto anni: ha la mia stessa età. Ha il ciclo mestruale come ogni donna. Apre gli occhi di giorno e li chiude la notte. Respira benissimo e da sola, serenamente. Il suo cuo­re batte da solo, tenace e forte. Ci sono momenti nei quali forse sor­ride e altri nei quali forse socchiu­de gli occhi. Ma quanti sanno dav­vero che Eluana non è attaccata a nessuna macchina? Quanti sanno che nella sua stanza non c’è un macchinario, ma due orsacchiotti di peluche sul suo letto? Che non ha una piaga da decubito? Che in di­ciassette anni non ha preso un an­tibiotico? * 
 La notte scorsa hanno portato E­luana  a morire: lei, Margherita, co­sa* * sta provando?* 
 Ho un pugnale dentro. Prego, spe­ro  fino all’ultimo che lui si renda conto di quel che sta facendo.
   Quanto sia sbagliato. Quanto non sia paterno. Quanto non sia uma­no.  Io so che lui soffre dentro di sé, e tanto. * 
 Ci ha parlato appena ieri mattina: secondo lei cosa prova Beppino?* 
 Non so come possa vivere con un peso addosso come questo: Elua­na da diciassette anni è in quelle condizioni, ma lui fino a ieri mat­tina non si era mai svegliato sa­pendo che sua figlia sta per mori­re. * 
 Come mai, Margherita, lei e suo marito Giuseppe decideste d’in­terrompere  la chemioterapia a vo­stro* * figlio?* 
 Paolo ne aveva fatti quattro cicli, ne mancavano due, ma ormai il male a­veva invaso tutto il suo corpo e i medi­ci ci spiegarono be­ne la situazione. I dolori e il vomito e tutte le devastazio­ni provocate dalla chemio a quel pun­to sì che sarebbero stati accanimento terapeutico: così ci fermammo, affi­dandoci  e affidando Paoletto a Dio. * 
 Perché invece con Eluana non ci sarebbe accanimento terapeutico?* 
 Ma Eluana non ha una malattia, non è terminale, non ha un dolo­re, non ha un macchinario nella stanza, non c’è nulla che possa far pensare ad un accanimento per te­nerla in vita! È accudita, curata, a­mata. La si deve solamente aiuta­re  a mangiare! * 
 Beppino però sostiene che la mor­te  di Eluana servirà a liberarla...* 
 Liberarla da cosa? Come fa lui a sa­pere che lei è in catene? Una per­sona che soffre lo si vede. Non lo capisco proprio cosa voglia dire Beppino, cerco di sforzarmi, ma non ci arrivo. * 
 Quella giovane donna da ieri è ri­coverata  nella sezione maschile* * 
 del 'Reparto Alhzeimer' della cli­nica  udinese 'La Quiete'...* 
 Ma si rende conto?! È lì, da sola, con nessuno che la conosce, che l’ha curata, che la ama, perché le suo­re di Lecco la amano: se sapesse ie­ri sera ( lunedì, _ ndr)_ quando ho chiamato suor Rosangela come piangeva. Anzi, mi permetta di rin­graziare proprio le suore della ca­sa di cura 'Beato Talamone' e tut­te le persone che per quindici an­ni hanno avuto quella tale cura per Eluana. * 
 Margherita, ma perché lei decise d’andare a trovarla?* 
 Non lo so. Una sera ero a casa, ho visto la notizia al telegiornale e ne ho avuto il desiderio. So di non valere nulla, ma ho cercato il nu­mero di Beppino, perché volevo fargli sentire la mia vicinanza. L’ho chiamato, gli ho spiegato chi ero e che sarei stata felice se avessi potuto incontrare Eluana. Lui fu molto gentile, mi disse: «Signora, davanti al suo dolore m’inchino e mi fa piacere se viene». Appena poi arrivai a Lecco, mi chiese su­bito: «Margherita, tu da che par­te  stai?». * 
 Lei cosa gli rispose?* 
 «Beppino, io non sto dalla parte di nessuno: sono venuta a trovare E­luana come se tu fossi venuto a tro­vare un mio parente caro»: andai da lei non per far cambiare idea a Beppino né per altro, solo perché mi era sembrato giusto farlo. * 
 Come mai lei ha accetta­to  di raccontare tutto que­sto  solamente adesso?* 
 Beppino sa che io non a­vrei  mai detto nulla e l’ha visto finora. Però è giunto il momento di dare voce a Eluana. * 
 Un’ultima domanda, Margherita: ha speran­ze* * per Eluana?* 
  La prima volta andai a trovarla nel novem­bre scorso: le promisi che sarei tornata per Natale e Beppino, certo e tranquillo, mi disse: «A Natale non ci sarà più». Io le sussurrai nell’orec­chio sotto voce « non ti preoccupare, ci rivedia­mo » e così poi è stato.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

tanto per aggiugerne solo una ..

ma ricordo male. o è la chiesa che ci ricorda che durante il _Passaggio_ si passa a miglior vita?


e Fatela passare davvero ad una Vita migliore..santo Iddio!

Presumono tutti di potersi sostituire ad una volontà di una Madre che l'ha partorita e di un Padre che l'hanno amata piu' di ogni altra cosa.

Bastardi..non si fermano davanti a nulla pur di esercitare un potere che manco Cristo ( e magari si manifestasse a questo punto ) puo' esercitare.

E lo scrivo con tutto il rispetto Possibile verso coloro che Credono.

A meno che si voglia _condannare_ anche i genitori per omicidio....

Eluana perdoni il mio sfogo.


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

io li trovo davvero vergognosi.
tutti quelli che si permettono di parlare di eluana.
che cosa ne sanno loro?
cosa pensa quella dell'intervista? che il padre voglia farla crepare perchè si è stufato??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che paese di merda


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io li trovo davvero vergognosi.
> tutti quelli che si permettono di parlare di eluana.
> che cosa ne sanno loro?
> *cosa pensa quella dell'intervista? che il padre voglia farla crepare perchè si è stufato???*
> ...



Forse ne sa qualcosa più di te, visto che lo conosce personalmente.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

Quando si genera un figlio si mette al mondo un condannato a morte.
I genitori hanno il dovere non di evitare la morte, cosa impossibile almeno al momento, ma di rendere sopportabile la "detenzione" in attesa della sentenza dando al proprio figlio la possibilità di rendere fruttuosa e significativa la propria esistenza, questo attraverso amore ed insegnamento. Procrastinare la "sentenza" senza che vi sia ragione di vivere è solo egoismo.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Dal giornale Avvenire.

5 Febbraio 2009 
L'appello di suor Albina 
«Guardatela, vi accorgerete che vive» 


«A scoltate il battito del cuore di Eluana, osservate il suo respiro, accarezzatela. Vi accorgerete che è viva, che è una persona viva. Non un caso clinico». L’ultimo appello per Eluana Suor Albina Corti lo indirizza ai sanitari della casa di riposo «La Quiete» di Udine, dove la giovane donna è stata ricoverata dopo che il padre l’ha prelevata dalla casa di cura «Beato Talamoni» di Lecco. Una replica indiretta ad Amato De Monte, il medico che ha viaggiato verso Udine in ambulanza insieme alla giovane per poche ore, ma evidentemente sufficienti per fargli dichiarare che Eluana Englaro è morta 17 anni fa, nella notte del terribile incidente stradale che le procurò gravi lesioni cerebrali. 

In un colloquio difficile e commovente, la direttrice della struttura lecchese rompe a fatica e per l’ultima volta la consegna del silenzio in un pomeriggio piovoso e triste. Lo fa per amore della donna in stato vegetativo che è stata curata con amore dalle suore Misericordine per 15 anni. Lo fa per raccontare la sofferenza e il dolore che stanno provando in queste ore tutti i collaboratori della struttura, dai medici al personale infermieristico. Lo fa per ribadire che Eluana è viva. Al secondo piano della clinica, nella stanza dove la donna è stata ricoverata nell’aprile 1994, Suor Rosangela, che l’ha assistita quotidianamente, sta riordinando gli ultimi effetti di Eluana. Le foto non ci sono più. Non vuole parlare con noi, non l’ha mai fatto. 

La direttrice resta in piedi sulla soglia della camera e negli occhi di suor Albina si leggono tutti i ricordi, le sofferenze come i momenti belli. Passano medici e infermieri del reparto. Sono tutti rigorosamente schivi, ma con gli occhi umidi. È ancora vivo il ricordo felice della giornata di Natale, quando Suor Rosangela ha accompagnato Eluana nella cappella, giù nel giardino. È stata l’ultima volta che sono potute uscire insieme. Suor Albina confessa di non aver più avuto la forza di salire al secondo piano da quando l’ambulanza ha portato via la degente all’una e mezza di martedì mattina. Per lei, per loro Eluana è diventata una figlia ed è stata trattata, sottolineano, come una paziente normale e con la tenerezza e che si riserva a una bambina appena nata, a una persona di famiglia. 

*Suor Albina, cosa ricorda di quei drammatici 30 minuti in cui Eluana è stata prelevata? 
*Ci siamo sentite addolorate e impotenti. L’abbiamo vista partire per andare verso il patibolo, come abbiamo detto a luglio. Ma anche se eravamo preparate al peggio, non ci aspettavamo che avvenisse così all’improvviso, pensavamo che il momento fosse più in là, più lontano nel tempo. Beppino Englaro è arrivato senza preavviso in una notte tetra di pioggia con l’ambulanza. Questo ha reso il distacco ancora più brutto e triste. Sono rimasta giù a lungo davanti all’uscita a fissare il vuoto quando è partita. 

*Avete parlato per l’ultima volta con il padre in quelle ore convulse? 
*No, è stato tutto freddo. Ci ha consegnato il decreto per far dimettere Eluana. A questo punto era inutile aggiungere altro. Ripeto, non lo giudichiamo. Con lui il rapporto in questi anni è stato corretto, anche se le nostre opinioni sono opposte alle sue. 

*Cosa avete detto ad Eluana?* 
Il suo medico curante l’ha accarezzata e le ha detto di non avere paura, che l’avrebbero portata in una stanza più grande, in un posto più bello. Penso che abbia capito. 

*E lei, come l’ha congedata?* 
L’ho salutata nel modo più naturale, con un bacio. Non ho potuto dirle altro, era troppo forte il mio dolore. Le parole che non le ho detto quella notte voglio esprimerle ora e spero gliele riferiscano: "Eluana, non avere paura di quello che ti succederà. Noi ti siamo vicini e soprattutto ti è vicino un Padre che ti accoglierà nelle sue braccia e un giorno ci ritroveremo a condividere la grande gioia di stare insieme". 

*Vuol dire qualcosa al personale sanitario che la sta assistendo in Friuli in attesa del distacco del sondino per l’alimentazione?
* Vogliamo inviare un appello ai nuovi operatori: accarezzate Eluana, osservate il suo respiro e ascoltate il battito del suo cuore. Sono i tre elementi che vi porteranno ad amarla, perché lei non è un caso, ma una persona viva. 

*E a Beppino Englaro?* 
Ripeto ancora una volta che, qualora cambiasse idea, nella nostra clinica c’è sempre posto per sua figlia. Lasci vivere Eluana e la lasci a noi. Non è ancora troppo tardi. 

*Cosa farete ora?* 
È l’ultima volta che parliamo di questa vicenda. Accogliamo l’appello al silenzio e alla preghiera del Cardinale Tettamanzi. Ma non smetteremo di pregare perché le menti si illuminino ed Eluana possa vivere. 
Paolo Lambruschi


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Forse ne sa qualcosa più di te, visto che lo conosce personalmente.


la conosce? le ha parlato? le ha chiesto delucidazioni sulle sue volontà di non restare 17 anni come un vegetale?
o ha visto una ragazza in coma nel letto??
anche tu pensi che il padre si sia solo stufato ??
dimmi


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Dal giornale Avvenire.
> 
> 5 Febbraio 2009
> L'appello di suor Albina
> ...


Giobbe mi piacerebbe leggere una tua risposta a ciò che ti ho scritto stamattina, invece che interviste di suore.


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

così parlò suor albina


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> così parlò suor albina


Altro che Zarathrusta...


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

Secondo me se la chiesa avesse potuto avrebbe vietato pure gli analgesici e le anestesie, oltre all'aborto, all'eutanasia e al preservativo.
Se non ricordo male c'è pure stato qualche prelato pazzoide che lo ha proposto in passato


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quando si genera un figlio si mette al mondo un condannato a morte.
> I genitori hanno il dovere non di evitare la morte, cosa impossibile almeno al momento, ma di rendere sopportabile la "detenzione" in attesa della sentenza dando al proprio figlio la possibilità di rendere fruttuosa e significativa la propria esistenza, questo attraverso amore ed insegnamento. Procrastinare la "sentenza" senza che vi sia ragione di vivere è solo egoismo.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

*Giobbe*



> «A scoltate il battito del cuore di Eluana, osservate il suo respiro, accarezzatela. Vi accorgerete che è viva, che è una persona viva. Non un caso clinico».


i[/quote]



Giobbe, con tutto il rispetto di Suor Albina e del suo dolore, benchè non credo che quello della madre e del padre sia minore....( ma si sa...per strumentalizzare si fa questo è altro...)

Ti chiedo ma lo chiedo a te; secondo il tuo parere, La Madre e Il Padre di Eluana, sono quindi degli assassini ?

Se accetti questo presupposto come VERO- la dichiarazione di Suor Albina-, allora la domanda che io ti faccio desidera una risposta secca e decisa.: SI oppure NO


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la conosce? le ha parlato? le ha chiesto delucidazioni sulle sue volontà di non restare 17 anni come un vegetale?
> o ha visto una ragazza in coma nel letto??
> anche tu pensi che il padre si sia solo stufato ??
> dimmi


Io stavo parlando del padre, comunque lei ha conosciuto anche Eluana e le ha parlato.
Si, secondo me il padre si è stufato.
È umano. Quando è morto mio padre, la settimana tra la morte e il funerale è stata dolorosissima perché seppellire qualcuno è voltare pagina, cominciare a dimenticare e guardare avanti.
Eluana è tutt'altro che morta. Il padre non lo accetta perché è diversa da come la voleva lui. Farebbe un gran bene a lui riuscire ad accettare sua figlia così com'è.

Esiste una malattia che cancella i neuroni del cervello (credo che sia l'Alzheimer, hanno fatto anche un film) e riduce le persone nella stessa condizione di Eluana. Dobbiamo ammazzarle tutte queste persone? Oppure ammazziamo solo quelle di cui abbiamo il permesso dei parenti? Oppure solo quelle che l'hanno scritto nel testamento?
Ma se facciamo così non commettiamo un'ingiustizia nei confronti di quelli sani?
In ogni ASL ci  dovrebbe essere un servizio di aiuto al suicidio che attenda il cittadino sia esso malato o sano. Creiamo tutti allegramente una splendida società che aiuti e promuova la morte come scelta libera e volontaria!


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io stavo parlando del padre, *comunque lei ha conosciuto anche Eluana e le ha parlato.*
> Si, secondo me il padre si è stufato.
> !


ah..le ha parlato?? e come ha fatto? 
è una tua lecita opinione che il padre sia solo stufo.
per fortuna che la tua opinione, come la mia, contano niente


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Secondo me se la chiesa avesse potuto avrebbe vietato pure gli analgesici e le anestesie, oltre all'aborto, all'eutanasia e al preservativo.
> Se non ricordo male c'è pure stato qualche prelato pazzoide che lo ha proposto in passato


Non è vero niente. Ricordi proprio male.


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> avanti.
> Eluana è tutt'altro che morta. Il padre non lo accetta perché è diversa da come la voleva lui. Farebbe un gran bene a lui riuscire ad accettare sua figlia così com'è.
> 
> !


 
questa l'hai rubata a suor albina


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe parla come uomo col cuore in mano non come un curato di campagna perfavore.

a me di suorine col bisogno di accudire e di pretini che urlano all'omicidio non me ne frega niente.

M'interessa solo che la dignità di un uomo che soffre non sia infangata con accuse odiose come quella che è stufo.

e non hai risposto al mio precedente post sui morti che si porta sul groppone la chiesa da secoli


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

*GIOBBE, aspetto una risposta.*


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> giobbe parla come uomo col cuore in mano non come un curato di campagna perfavore.
> 
> a me di suorine col bisogno di accudire e di pretini che urlano all'omicidio non me ne frega niente.
> 
> ...


 Non risponde nemmeno a me... cita suore.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> i






Giobbe, con tutto il rispetto di Suor Albina e del suo dolore, benchè non credo che quello della madre e del padre sia minore....( ma si sa...per strumentalizzare si fa questo è altro...)

Ti chiedo ma lo chiedo a te; secondo il tuo parere, La Madre e Il Padre di Eluana, sono quindi degli assassini ?

Se accetti questo presupposto come VERO- la dichiarazione di Suor Albina-, allora la domanda che io ti faccio desidera una risposta secca e decisa.:SI oppure NO[/quote]

Commette peccato contro il quinto comandamento, quello di non uccidere.
Lo stesso che commetto io tutte le volte che accendo una sigaretta e che parlo male di qualcuno.
Il peccato è lo stesso ma credo che nel caso dei genitori di Eluana la gravità sia maggiore.
Nessuno fa il male tanto per farlo, sempre lo si fa perché si pensa sia un bene. Sempre.
Un terrorista comunista o arabo è convinto di fare il bene.
Anche un ladro, un assassino, un bugiardo, un adultero ecc.
Pensano che il bene sia superiore al male che fanno, ma il bene che ricevono è solo illusorio.


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io stavo parlando del padre, comunque lei ha conosciuto anche Eluana e le ha parlato.
> *Si, secondo me il padre si è stufato*.
> È umano. Quando è morto mio padre, la settimana tra la morte e il funerale è stata dolorosissima perché seppellire qualcuno è voltare pagina, cominciare a dimenticare e guardare avanti.
> Eluana è tutt'altro che morta. Il padre non lo accetta perché è diversa da come la voleva lui. Farebbe un gran bene a lui riuscire ad accettare sua figlia così com'è.
> ...


Ma come puoi dire una cosa del genere! non è questione di stufarsi è questione di pietà. sua figlia è morta il giorno dell'incidente, solo l'involucro continua ad esistere.


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *A questa conclusione che tu dai per certa, io ti rispondo di dimostrare l'esistenza di questo Dio. Dopo che mi avrai dimostrato che esiste, mi dovrai far capire come riesci a conoscere il suo volere e le sue idee sulla questione. Una volta fatto questo, potrai parlare a nome di tutti.*
> *Inoltre, se per assurdo questo fosse vero, io di un dono che mi è stato fatto faccio ciò che mi pare. Infatti, una volta che ho regalato una qualsiasi cosa a qualcuno, io su quella cosa non ho più nessun diritto*.


Mi autoquoto in attesa di risposta.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

> Commette peccato contro il quinto comandamento, quello di non uccidere.
> Lo stesso che commetto io tutte le volte che accendo una sigaretta e che parlo male di qualcuno.
> Il peccato è lo stesso ma credo che nel caso dei genitori di Eluana la gravità sia maggiore.
> Nessuno fa il male tanto per farlo, sempre lo si fa perché si pensa sia un bene. Sempre.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


quindi il padre di E. secondo il tuo ragionamento essendosi _stufato_ diventa assassino.


Personalmente trovo questa considerazione quantomeno superficiale.


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Giobbe, con tutto il rispetto di Suor Albina e del suo dolore, benchè non credo che quello della madre e del padre sia minore....( ma si sa...per strumentalizzare si fa questo è altro...)
> 
> Ti chiedo ma lo chiedo a te; secondo il tuo parere, La Madre e Il Padre di Eluana, sono quindi degli assassini ?
> 
> Se accetti questo presupposto come VERO- la dichiarazione di Suor Albina-, allora la domanda che io ti faccio desidera una risposta secca e decisa.:SI oppure NO


Commette peccato contro il quinto comandamento, quello di non uccidere.
Lo stesso che commetto io tutte le volte che accendo una sigaretta e che parlo male di qualcuno.
Il peccato è lo stesso ma credo che nel caso dei genitori di Eluana la gravità sia maggiore.
Nessuno fa il male tanto per farlo, sempre lo si fa perché si pensa sia un bene. Sempre.
Un terrorista comunista o arabo è convinto di fare il bene.
Anche un ladro, un assassino, un bugiardo, un adultero ecc.
Pensano che il bene sia superiore al male che fanno, ma il bene che ricevono è solo illusorio. 
[/quote]


X cortesia!!! Siamo su due universi diversi, non riesco a concepire le tue argomentazioni. Bisognerebbe solamente avere un minimo di rispetto x il dolore di un padre


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi autoquoto in attesa di risposta.


non avevo letto il tuo quote.
hai ragione da vendere.
se è un dono che dono sia


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Dovrei anche lavorare... non riesco a rispondere a tutti adesso.
Credo che crociate e inquisizione meritino un thread apposta e c'entrino poco con questo argomento.
Adesso rispondo a Moltimodi, ali altri rispondo stanotte.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

..poi mi piace che alla opinione di uno scienziato non si è dato lo stesso rilievo delle lacrime di suor Albina...


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Commette peccato contro il quinto comandamento, quello di non uccidere.
> Lo stesso che commetto io tutte le volte che accendo una sigaretta e che parlo male di qualcuno.
> Il peccato è lo stesso ma credo che nel caso dei genitori di Eluana la gravità sia maggiore.
> Nessuno fa il male tanto per farlo, sempre lo si fa perché si pensa sia un bene. Sempre.
> ...


Allora Giobbe spiegami una cosa:

Il guerra quando il nemico o il compagno di bandiera da' al mal capitato, il ferito gravemente che non ha speranza di vita gli tira/spara il famoso " Colpo di Grazia" fa peccato? ... e' omicidio? O e' "Compassione"?


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non avevo letto il tuo quote.
> hai ragione da vendere.
> *se è un dono che dono sia*


 Infatti. Io di un regalo che mi è stato fatto, posso fare ciò che voglio... altrimenti, che regalo è? 
Questo ovviamente, sempre che sia dimostrata l'esistenza di questo fantomatico Donatore Celeste... e che qualcuno possa interrogarlo sugli scopi ultimi della sua creazione.
Perchè tra Odini, Zeus, Allah, Jahvè, Grandi Spiriti, Osiridi, Mitra... sai, c'è il rischio di sbagliare interpretazione...


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A questa conclusione che tu dai per certa, io ti rispondo di dimostrare l'esistenza di questo Dio. Dopo che mi avrai dimostrato che esiste, mi dovrai far capire come riesci a conoscere il suo volere e le sue idee sulla questione. Una volta fatto questo, potrai parlare a nome di tutti.
> Inoltre, se per assurdo questo fosse vero, io di un dono che mi è stato fatto faccio ciò che mi pare. Infatti, una volta che ho regalato una qualsiasi cosa a qualcuno, io su quella cosa non ho più nessun diritto.


La certezza dell'esistenza di Dio non ce l'aveva nemmeno la Madonna. Nemmeno gli apostoli che hanno visto tutti i miracoli di Gesù. Per credere hanno avuto bisogno della Fede.
Il volere di Dio lo si capisce dalla lettura della Bibbia e dalla interpretazione della Chiesa.
Infatti Dio non intende sindacare sulla tua libertà: sei libero di suicidarti come e quando vuoi.
Sei libero anche di ammazzare, rubare, corrompere, stuprare e diventare pedofilo ecc.
Il fatto che tu possa farlo non significa che siano cose buone.
La difesa e la promozione della vita sono valori universali, non solo religiosi.
Sono innati non solo nell'uomo, ma in parte addirittura anche negli animali.


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Il volere di Dio lo si capisce dalla lettura della Bibbia e dalla interpretazione della Chiesa.*
> .


scritta da uomini.
interpretati da uomini.
quindi discutibili esattamente come le opinioni di chi non crede


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *La certezza dell'esistenza di Dio non ce l'aveva nemmeno la Madonna. Nemmeno gli apostoli che hanno visto tutti i miracoli di Gesù. Per credere hanno avuto bisogno della Fede*.
> Il volere di Dio lo si capisce dalla lettura della Bibbia e dalla interpretazione della Chiesa.
> Infatti Dio non intende sindacare sulla tua libertà: sei libero di suicidarti come e quando vuoi.
> Sei libero anche di ammazzare, rubare, corrompere, stuprare e diventare pedofilo ecc.
> ...


Bene... ma allora: come fai a parlare in nome di un ente di cui non solo non puoi sapere cosa realmente voglia, ma nemmeno che esista davvero? Questo comportamento è schizofrenico. Non parlo solo di te, ma di tutti i cosiddetti fedeli.
Sostieni che non si può essere sicuri dell'esistenza di Dio, e poi dici addirittura cosa lui possa volere da noi?
Andiamo... e poi, dai per scontata l'idea che se esistesse, sicuramente sarebbe Jahvè, il dio ebraico. E se fosse Odino, il dio vichingo? O Zeus, quello greco?
Ognuno di essi, sulla questione Eluana, la vedrebbe in modo diverso, non credi? Non esiste solo la Bibbia, a questo mondo.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora Giobbe spiegami una cosa:
> 
> Il guerra quando il nemico o il compagno di bandiera da' al mal capitato, il ferito gravemente che non ha speranza di vita gli tira/spara il famoso " Colpo di Grazia" fa peccato? ... e' omicidio? O e' "Compassione"?


Non credo che si usi più questa cosa. Adesso probabilmente ti danno un'iniezione di morfina e ti lasciano morire.
Sono contrario all'accanimento terapeutico senza speranza.
Sono anche contrario a far morire di fame e sete una donna viva che se nutrita potrebbe vivere per altri 40 anni.


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

Inoltre, non hai risposto sulla questione del regalo. Se la vita è un dono che questo dio fa a me... bene, perchè non posso farne ciò che voglio? La mia vita ormai è mia... altrimenti, non è un dono.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *scritta da uomini.
> interpretati da uomini.*
> quindi discutibili esattamente come le opinioni di chi non crede


Così ha voluto Dio.
Quando morirai potrai dargli qualche consiglio in modo che possa anche Lui migliorarsi un po'.


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Così ha voluto Dio.
> Quando morirai potrai dargli qualche consiglio in modo che possa anche Lui migliorarsi un po'.


 Ok, quando si rimane senza argomenti la si butta sul ridere...


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Così ha voluto Dio.*
> Quando morirai potrai dargli qualche consiglio in modo che possa anche Lui migliorarsi un po'.


guarda mi hai davvero convinta!!
fai conto che sia già suor albina 2 la vendetta


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Inoltre, non hai risposto sulla questione del regalo. Se la vita è un dono che questo dio fa a me... bene, perchè non posso farne ciò che voglio? La mia vita ormai è mia... altrimenti, non è un dono.


Mi pareva di aver risposto che effettivamente sei libero di farne ciò che vuoi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La certezza dell'esistenza di Dio non ce l'aveva nemmeno la Madonna. Nemmeno gli apostoli che hanno visto tutti i miracoli di Gesù. Per credere hanno avuto bisogno della Fede.
> Il volere di Dio lo si capisce dalla lettura della Bibbia e dalla interpretazione della Chiesa.
> Infatti Dio non intende sindacare sulla tua libertà: sei libero di suicidarti come e quando vuoi.
> Sei libero anche di ammazzare, rubare, corrompere, stuprare e diventare pedofilo ecc.
> ...


E ti sembra logico che una cosa che è evidentemente aberrante e contro l'umana pietà voglia essere imposta da chi ha il dono della fede a tutti gli altri?
Non ho visto fare veglie per tutti i morti del mondo dove non c'è assistenza medica (e non parlo dei paesi poveri, ma di quelli ricchi dove non sono assicurate le cure a chi potrebbe avere una vita degna?).
E poi l'opinione della vedova del carabiniere caduto in Iraq, con tutto il rispetto, che c'azzecca? 
Quella di suor Albina, vale come opinione di chi ha fede.
Ma la prima cosa che si deve imparare è non attribuire alle nostre sensazioni riscontro di verità. Ho visto persone commentare i film con i cani, ma questo non fa dei cani dei critici cinematografici.
Lo stato di Eulana come di molti altri non può essere definito vita.
Per rispetto di suo padre e di quella ragazza morta 17 anni fa, non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Così ha voluto Dio.
> Quando morirai potrai dargli qualche consiglio in modo che possa anche Lui migliorarsi un po'.


che risposta del cavolo è?
non sai confrontarti con chi la pensa diversamente senza far così?
Eppure predichi tolleranza e comprensione
mah


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che risposta del cavolo è?
> non sai confrontarti con chi la pensa diversamente senza far così?
> Eppure predichi tolleranza e comprensione
> mah


è la risposta di chi non sa cosa rispondere.
si farà finta di passar per bischeri


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

ho sentito adesso per radio che la vedova dell'ispettore derrik 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  (che ce frega a noi?? ora sentiamo tutte le vedove?) ha detto:
che la natura faccia il suo corso 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma certo, anche la malattia, lasciamo sotto le macerie dopo i terremoti e via così.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2009)

è un argomento sul quale non ho più sicurezze.
sono per l'eutanasia quando è direttamente decisa da chi la subirà ma mi rimane qualche dubbio quando non è così.
fondamentale è il testamento biologico anche se nelcorso dela vita si pò anche arrivare a cambiare idea.ultimamente mi sto chiedendo quanta parte abbia in certe decisioni anche una forma di "egoismo" di chi rimane nel non dover assistere alla sofferenza .
è chiaro che parlo di buona fede e di meccanismi inconsci.
è uno strazio comunque la si veda.capisco chi continua da anni ad aspettare anche ilminimocambiamento in un corpo inerme giudicandolo un successo ,
ma anche chi pensa che non sia vita degna


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Febbraio 2009)

A me l'unica cosa che sembra disumana è lasciarla morire di fame e sete. mi sarebbe sembrato + umano una soluzione + rapida, Terry Schiavo ha resistito 13 giorni


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bene... ma allora: come fai a parlare in nome di un ente di cui non solo non puoi sapere cosa realmente voglia, ma nemmeno che esista davvero? Questo comportamento è schizofrenico. Non parlo solo di te, ma di tutti i cosiddetti fedeli.
> Sostieni che non si può essere sicuri dell'esistenza di Dio, e poi dici addirittura cosa lui possa volere da noi?
> Andiamo... e poi, dai per scontata l'idea che se esistesse, sicuramente sarebbe Jahvè, il dio ebraico. E se fosse Odino, il dio vichingo? O Zeus, quello greco?
> Ognuno di essi, sulla questione Eluana, la vedrebbe in modo diverso, non credi? Non esiste solo la Bibbia, a questo mondo.


Io sento l'amore di Dio. Dio è intervenuto molte volte nella mia vita, ma non ho la certezza scientifica della sua esistenza. Molte persone hanno avuto segni della presenza di Dio nella loro vita molto più evidenti dei miei, ma anche loro non avevano la certezza assoluta. C'è stato bisogno di un atto di Fede. Ma pur senza questa certezza assoluta hanno dedicato la loro vita a Dio, a volte hanno dato la propria vita in Suo nome.


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mi pareva di aver risposto che effettivamente sei libero di farne ciò che vuoi.


 Allora non avevo letto io, scusa. Quindi posso anche pretendere una mia eventuale eutanasia... anche agli occhi di questo eventuale Donatore. Interessante, ma vedi, non dicono esattamente così questi pretini...


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io sento l'amore di Dio. Dio è intervenuto molte volte nella mia vita, ma non ho la certezza scientifica della sua esistenza. Molte persone hanno avuto segni della presenza di Dio nella loro vita molto più evidenti dei miei, ma anche loro non avevano la certezza assoluta. C'è stato bisogno di un atto di Fede. Ma pur senza questa certezza assoluta hanno dedicato la loro vita a Dio, a volte hanno dato la propria vita in Suo nome.


Perfetto. Ma allora, se manca la certezza della sua esistenza, come pretendere che l'ipotetico volere di questo ipotetico ente, valga anche per chi la fede non l'ha?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io sento l'amore di Dio. Dio è intervenuto molte volte nella mia vita, ma non ho la certezza scientifica della sua esistenza. Molte persone hanno avuto segni della presenza di Dio nella loro vita molto più evidenti dei miei, ma anche loro non avevano la certezza assoluta. C'è stato bisogno di un atto di Fede. Ma pur senza questa certezza assoluta hanno dedicato la loro vita a Dio, a volte hanno dato la propria vita in Suo nome.


il padre evidentemente ha ritenuto che l'intervento di Dio sarebbe stato meglio non ci fosse stato.
Ma è una discussione che può andare avanti all'infinito.
Io rispetto te e la tua fede ma tutti dobbiamo rispettare anche quest'uomo e questa donna.


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

*LA VEDOVA DELL'ISPETTORE 'DERRIK' RIVELA*

*CASO ENGLARO: LA VEDOVA DELL'ISPETTORE 'DERRIK' RIVELA, MIO MARITO HA VOLUTO MORIRE*

Roma, 5 feb. - (Adnkronos) - Horst Tappert, l'interprete del poliziotto televisivo piu' famoso al mondo, l'Ispettore Derrik, aveva firmato il suo testamento biologico. *I medici, su indicazione della moglie Ursula Frau, hanno rispettato l'atto scritto, eliminando le flebloclisi e staccando la spina per la respirazione artificiale quando le sue condizioni sono diventate disperate. A rivelarlo, proprio nei giorni in cui in Italia i riflettori sono puntati sulla travagliata vicenda di Eluana Englaro, e' Ursula Frau, vedova di Horst Tappert, che precisa: "Non e' un caso di eutanasia. Semplicemente non bisogna infierire sul malato, e lasciare che la natura esegua il suo corso".* La notizia e' riportata da 'Qn'. "L'ho lasciato morire - dichiara Ursula Frau - Quando ho visto che le sue condizioni peggioravano di giorno in giorno, che non riusciva a parlare e che non aveva piu' percezione di nulla, e quando prendevo la sua mano non la sentiva, ho consegnato ai medici curanti il testamento biologico, che avevamo firmato insieme alcuni anni fa". Tappert, che si e' spento all'eta' di 85 anni il 13 dicembre scorso, era malato di diabete in forma grave e il suo stato era andato peggiorando rapidamente negli ultimi anni, fino a costringerlo su una sedia a rotelle. "I medici hanno tentato di salvarlo fino all'ultimo - prosegue la vedova - mio marito amava la vita, ma voleva vivere in piena coscienza e dignita'. Abbiamo dovuto constatare che ormai tutto era inutile e ho deciso di rispettare le sue volonta'". "Temo che adesso le mie rivelazioni faranno scandalo e scateneranno un'ondata di proteste - aggiunge - Ma io non ho dubbi. Nessuno puo' essere costretto a sopravvivere in condizioni inumane. Ci sono pazienti che vengono tenuti in vita artificialmente. Grazie ai macchinari il cuore batte e i polmoni respirano, per anni e anni. E' solo apparenza. Non bisogna rimanere vittime di una pratica crudele. Ho voluto che venisse risparmiata al mio Horst".
Adnkronos 05-FEB-09
****

Cosi e' piu' chiara e corretta la notizia.





*​


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perfetto. Ma allora, se manca la certezza della sua esistenza, come pretendere che l'ipotetico volere di questo ipotetico ente, *valga anche per chi la fede non l'ha*?


è che noi  *NON* abbiamo visto la luce


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è che noi *NON* abbiamo visto la luce


 Appunto, potrò esercitare il mio diritto di restare al buio?


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora non avevo letto io, scusa. Quindi posso anche pretendere una mia eventuale eutanasia... anche agli occhi di questo eventuale Donatore. Interessante, ma vedi, non dicono esattamente così questi pretini...










ops. sorry.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che risposta del cavolo è?
> non sai confrontarti con chi la pensa diversamente senza far così?
> Eppure predichi tolleranza e comprensione
> mah


La prima parte non è una battuta, è la verità: Dio ha voluto così.
Forse preferivi che una volta al mese apparisse un angelo in mondovisione che insegnasse quali sono le cose giuste e le cose sbagliate?
Dio non era dello stesso parere, ha voluto che la Sua parola fosse scritta e interpretata da uomini.


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Dio non era dello stesso parere, ha voluto che la Sua parola fosse *scritta e interpretata da uomini.*


quest'arroganza umana di credere di essere in grado di interpretare la volontà di un ipotetico dio è così poco umile...
e naturalmente tra quegli uomini ci sei tu, e tutti i preti, le suorine, i vescovi, etc. etc.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La prima parte non è una battuta, è la verità: Dio ha voluto così.
> * Forse preferivi che una volta al mese apparisse un angelo in mondovisione che insegnasse quali sono le cose giuste e le cose sbagliate?*
> Dio non era dello stesso parere, ha voluto che la Sua parola fosse scritta e interpretata da uomini.


no. ma che lo  lasci stabilire a noi e non solo ai suoi galoppini


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Febbraio 2009)

*OT*

Giobbe, non concordo con le tue idee però mi piace il tuo avatarro!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La prima parte non è una battuta, è la verità: Dio ha voluto così.
> Forse preferivi che una volta al mese apparisse un angelo in mondovisione che insegnasse quali sono le cose giuste e le cose sbagliate?
> Dio non era dello stesso parere, ha voluto che la Sua parola fosse scritta e interpretata da uomini.


giobbe te prego va, mi sta venendo l'orticaria ....... abbi per lo meno l'onestà personale di smettere di chiamare la bibbia cattolica Dio con tanto di maiuscola ........ 

tu stai parlando della bibbia, ti rendi conto che chiami dio un libro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









tanto vale che io dichiaro come mio dio il signore degli anelli


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quest'arroganza umana di credere di essere in grado di interpretare la volontà di un ipotetico dio è così poco umile...
> e naturalmente tra quegli uomini ci sei tu, e tutti i preti, le suorine, i vescovi, etc. etc.


va bhè scusa, chi dovrebbe interpretarla??


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> giobbe te prego va, mi sta venendo l'orticaria ....... abbi per lo meno l'onestà personale di smettere di chiamare la bibbia cattolica Dio con tanto di maiuscola ........
> 
> tu stai parlando della bibbia, ti rendi conto che chiami dio un libro?
> 
> ...


*


















*


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> va bhè scusa, chi dovrebbe interpretarla??


la parola di dio o la bibbia?


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quest'arroganza umana di credere di essere in grado di interpretare la volontà di un ipotetico dio è così poco umile...
> e naturalmente tra quegli uomini ci sei tu, e tutti i preti, le suorine, i vescovi, etc. etc.


 Io ripeto...  a me ricorda la schizofrenia. Prima si ammette che non c'è alcuna sicurezza sulla sua esistenza (a meno che uno non abbia la fede), e poi addirittura si pretende di conoscerne i pensieri... e questi pensieri dovrebbero valere per tutti.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La certezza dell'esistenza di Dio non ce l'aveva nemmeno la Madonna. Nemmeno gli apostoli che hanno visto tutti i miracoli di Gesù. Per credere hanno avuto bisogno della Fede.
> Il volere di Dio lo si capisce dalla lettura della Bibbia e dalla interpretazione della Chiesa.
> Infatti Dio non intende sindacare sulla tua libertà: sei libero di suicidarti come e quando vuoi.
> Sei libero anche di ammazzare, rubare, corrompere, stuprare e diventare pedofilo ecc.
> ...


 
a.quale  delle tante?

b. come sai nè Paolo, nè Giovanni, nè marco nè tantomeno Luca hanno scritto qualcosa. I vangeli del nuovo testamento  sono scuole di pensiero.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la parola di dio o la bibbia?


perchè? l'hanno pure registrata su cd??


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quest'arroganza umana di credere di essere in grado di interpretare la volontà di un ipotetico dio è così poco umile...
> e naturalmente tra quegli uomini ci sei tu, e tutti i preti, le suorine, i vescovi, etc. etc.


Veramente io, i pretini, le suorine e i vescovi siamo così arroganti che non interpretiamo un bel nulla. Seguiamo umilmente (ops. dovevo dire arrogantemente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   l'interpretazione del magistero della Chiesa che è ispirato dallo Spirito Santo.


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

Se davvero Dio esiste, dovrà spiegarmi perecchie cosuccie quando ci vedremo. E spero per lui che possa avere delle buone scuse...


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Veramente io, i pretini, le suorine e i vescovi siamo così arroganti che non interpretiamo un bel nulla. *Seguiamo umilmente* (ops. dovevo dire arrogantemente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Veramente io, i pretini, le suorine e i vescovi siamo così arroganti che non interpretiamo un bel nulla. Seguiamo umilmente (ops. dovevo dire arrogantemente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il vostro vero peccato è che pretendiate che le seguano tutti... dovrete render conto di questo.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no. ma che lo  lasci stabilire a noi e non solo ai suoi galoppini


Puoi arrogarti il diritto di decidere quello che è giusto e sbagliato, ma commetti lo stesso peccato di Adamo ed Eva.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

l'umiltà la chiesa  non sa manco dove stia di casa.
proprio non ne comprende il significato


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Giobbe, non concordo con le tue idee però mi piace il tuo avatarro!!!


Grazie!


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Puoi arrogarti il diritto di decidere quello che è giusto e sbagliato, *ma commetti lo stesso peccato di Adamo ed Eva*.


Ma tu credi davvero che Adamo ed Eva siano realmente esistiti????


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> giobbe te prego va, mi sta venendo l'orticaria ....... abbi per lo meno l'onestà personale di smettere di chiamare la bibbia cattolica Dio con tanto di maiuscola ........
> 
> tu stai parlando della bibbia, ti rendi conto che chiami dio un libro?
> 
> ...


La Bibbia è una delle manifestazioni di Dio, così come l'Eucarestia.
Dio si manifesta e dialoga con noi attraverso la Bibbia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Così ha voluto Dio*.
> Quando morirai potrai dargli qualche consiglio in modo che possa anche Lui migliorarsi un po'.


Ah, questo allora te l'ha detto lui direttamente, eh?
Ma ti ha fatto dei nomi o ha detto "la chiesa parla per me" in generale?
Vorrei ricordarti che la tua cara bibbia è stata rimaneggiata migliaia di volte nel corso dei secoli. La stessa traduzione in greco fu considerata in molte sue parti inattendibile.


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Veramente io, i pretini, le suorine e i vescovi siamo così arroganti che non interpretiamo un bel nulla. .


quindi riassumendo:

non siete certi dell'esistenza
non interpretate 
seguite quel che hanno scritto altri uomini
pretendete che anche gli altri facciano come voi

a giobbe....


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La Bibbia è una delle manifestazioni di Dio, così come l'Eucarestia.
> Dio si manifesta e dialoga *con noi* attraverso la Bibbia.


 Con te. E con chi crede a questo dio ebraico. Iniziamo a distinguere, cominciando dai pronomi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

Ma la Chiesa fa il "suo mestiere" ovvero indicare la via interpretando le scritture.
Io non ho strumenti culturali da esegeta e non sono un teologo per contestare quelle interpretazioni.
Magari quel che dice Giobbe sì, ma non mi interessa.
Quel che è grave è che politici di uno stato laico strumentalizzino un caso penoso e la buona fede dei credenti allo scopo di guadagnare consensi ...da usare per scopi che nulla hanno a che fate con le scritture, ma neppure con la più elementare morale umana.


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La Bibbia è una delle manifestazioni di Dio, così come l'Eucarestia.
> Dio si manifesta e dialoga con noi attraverso la Bibbia.


e no ciccio, il dialogo è tutt'altra roba, quella al massimo è la lista della spesa ....... se poi dici che è una le altre sono tranquillamente il corano, i veda, la torah, il talmud e qualsiasi altro libro di ogni religione esistente sulla terra ...... ma restano racconti, non dialoghi, e al massimo indicazioni


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ma la Chiesa fa il "suo mestiere" ovvero indicare la via interpretando le scritture.*
> Io non ho strumenti culturali da esegeta e non sono un teologo per contestare quelle interpretazioni.
> Magari quel che dice Giobbe sì, ma non mi interessa.
> Quel che è grave è che politici di uno stato laico strumentalizzino un caso penoso e la buona fede dei credenti allo scopo di guadagnare consensi ...da usare per scopi che nulla hanno a che fate con le scritture, ma neppure con la più elementare morale umana.


 Il mestiere della chiesa come istituzione umana, da duemila anni ad oggi, è mantenere ed esercitare il potere... sfruttando ed amplificando l'ignoranza e la paura degli uomini.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a.quale  delle tante?
> 
> b. come sai nè Paolo, nè Giovanni, nè marco nè tantomeno Luca hanno scritto qualcosa. I vangeli del nuovo testamento  sono scuole di pensiero.



Il Vangelo di Luca è quello che più parla della Madonna.
Nel Vangelo di Giovanni, Gesù sul Calvario affida Giovanni (e l'umanità intera) alla madre Maria.
Non mi ricordo se Paolo parli della Madonna nelle sue lettere.


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Con te. E con chi crede a questo dio ebraico. Iniziamo a distinguere, cominciando dai pronomi.


se parliamo del dio ebraico allora bisogna parlare di torah e talmud eh .... cerchiamo di esser precisi


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma tu credi davvero che Adamo ed Eva siano realmente esistiti????


 Giobbe, mi rispondi please?


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

Che bello! 
Abbiamo un padreterno onnipotente e onniscente che ha creato il bene ed il male, ha generato l'Uomo e poi gli ha detto : "adesso sono tutti cazzi tuoi. Ah, a propposito, le mie leggi le ho date da scrivere a gente come te, peccatori, falsi, deboli etc.: dovrai attenerti alle loro indicazioni oppure appena muori ti faccio un culo così. Nel frattempo vivi nel dolore (che io ho creato), nelle malattie (che io ho creato) e schiavo di tutte le sofferenze del tuo corpo e della tua anima (che io ho creato). Ricordati solo che devi onorare me, che sono misericordioso".
Notevole.
Fermate il mondo! Voglio scendere!

Cosa diresti Giobbino se io mi comportassi così con mio figlio?


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> se parliamo del dio ebraico allora bisogna parlare di torah e talmud eh .... cerchiamo di esser precisi


 Visto che vuoi esser precisa, ti ricordo che il dio dei cristiani è lo stesso Jahvè del vecchio testamento, ed è il dio degli ebrei. L'unica differenza è che loro stanno ancora attendendo il messia, mentre i cristiani lo hanno riconosciuto in Gesù.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> giobbe te prego va, mi sta venendo l'orticaria ....... abbi per lo meno l'onestà personale di smettere di chiamare la bibbia cattolica Dio con tanto di maiuscola ........
> 
> tu stai parlando della bibbia, ti rendi conto che chiami dio un libro?
> 
> ...


Tolkien era cattolico, aveva una Fede veramente profonda.
Alcuni sostengono che attraverso il Signore degli anelli abbia "riscritto " proprio la Bibbia (vedi il mago che muore e resuscita).


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Visto che vuoi esser precisa, ti ricordo che il dio dei cristiani è lo stesso Jahvè del vecchio testamento, ed è il dio degli ebrei. L'unica differenza è che loro stanno ancora attendendo il messia, mentre i cristiani lo hanno riconosciuto in Gesù.





















la smetti di rompermi le uova nel paniere?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









stavo aspettando la classica risposta cattolica "i loro sono falsi dei" ......  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque se ti dai al padron frodo risparmi anche sulle scarpe


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tolkien era cattolico, aveva una Fede veramente profonda.
> Alcuni sostengono che attraverso il Signore degli anelli abbia "riscritto " proprio la Bibbia (vedi il mago che muore e resuscita).


e nessuno ha gridato "anatema"? 

o un accenno di scomunica?


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2009)

è imbarazzante che giobbe non abbia nessun 'altra voce in accordo con lui.
chiama rinforzi perchè non mi piace  vincere facile , né sparare sulla croce rossa


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e no ciccio, il dialogo è tutt'altra roba, quella al massimo è la lista della spesa ....... se poi dici che è una le altre sono tranquillamente il corano, i veda, la torah, il talmud e qualsiasi altro libro di ogni religione esistente sulla terra ...... ma restano racconti, non dialoghi, e al massimo indicazioni


Prova. Vedrai che è proprio un dialogo.


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> la smetti di rompermi le uova nel paniere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frodo (e subito dopo il suo domestico Sam) è il personaggio che in assoluto sopporto meno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io tenevo per il povero Gollum...


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Prova. Vedrai che è proprio un dialogo.


in un solo senso.
tu parli e ti dai le risposte.
sarebbe anche divertente se non fosse questa pretesa di voler affermare questa vostra anomala verità a tutti


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> in un solo senso.
> tu parli e ti dai le risposte.
> sarebbe anche divertente se non fosse questa pretesa di voler affermare questa vostra anomala verità a tutti


 Bush sosteneva che dio gli aveva dato l'ordine di attaccare l'Iraq... ecco cosa succede quando ci si inventa questi colloqui...


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

Vi comunico che dio oggi, una mezzoretta fa, mi ha contattato. Ha detto che io, Alce Veloce (cornuto felice), sono il nuovo capo della Chiesa cattolica, ma anche dell'Islam e di tutte le religioni esistenti, compresa la setta di Shoko Azahara.
Mi ha detto di scegliere io le scritture da usare per diffondere la sua parola, ed io scelgo la guida telefonica di Casalpusterlengo del '97.
Voglio che mi portiate subito la papamobile perchè devo andare in posta a pagare la bolletta della Luce Celeste.
Domani vi faccio sapere cosa dovrete fare per onorare il signore, (e me, visto che sono il suo portavoce).
C'è qualcosa che mi rende meno credibile di un Matteo, un Giovanni, un Luca, un Paolo dei quali non sappiamo nemmeno i cognomi?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Frodo (e subito dopo il suo domestico Sam) è il personaggio che in assoluto sopporto meno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma tu credi davvero che Adamo ed Eva siano realmente esistiti????


Credo che Adamo ed Eva siano storicamente esistiti.
Credo anche nell'evoluzione (anche se non ciecamente, nel senso che sono disposto a cambiare idea qualora sorgesse un'altra teoria più probabile o più completa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)




----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che *Adamo ed Eva siano storicamente esistiti*.
> *Credo anche nell'evoluzione* (anche se non ciecamente, nel senso che sono disposto a cambiare idea qualora sorgesse un'altra teoria più probabile o più completa
> 
> 
> ...


Più contraddittorio di così!
Il nostro Giobbino va avanti a pensare col bastone bianco

Comunque anch'io credevo nel topino del dentino, da piccolo. Poi i miei creatori (genitori) hanno smesso di prendermi in giro e mi hanno detto la verità.
Nulla è stato più lo stesso, per me


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Credo che Adamo ed Eva siano storicamente esistiti.*
> Credo anche nell'evoluzione (anche se non ciecamente, nel senso che sono disposto a cambiare idea qualora sorgesse un'altra teoria più probabile o più completa
> 
> 
> ...








   Ma allora dillo che sei un testimone di geova


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Frodo (e subito dopo il suo domestico Sam) è il personaggio che in assoluto sopporto meno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chiedo venia ma la mia attenzione era tutta per aragorn e legolas


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma allora dillo che sei un testimone di geova


 Abbiamo qui un rappresentante della premiata ditta "Torre di Guardia srl", con sede a Brooklin?


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Comunque anch'io credevo nel topino del dentino, da piccolo.


cosa dici??? è verissimo!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cosa dici??? è verissimo!!!


 Su quale "testo sacro" c'è scritto?
Le storie di Pimpa, forse?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> chiedo venia ma la mia attenzione era tutta per aragorn e legolas




















  donna
du pezzi di gnocco mica da ridere


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

Aoh! Ma qui avete il nuovo portavoce ufficiale del padreterno e non mi cagate nemmeno?


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Aoh! Ma qui avete il nuovo portavoce ufficiale del padreterno e non mi cagate nemmeno?


 pussa via


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> pussa via


ecco, lo sapevo che senza una spintarella da parte di qualche cardinale sarebbe stata vita dura.
E' che pagare il pizzo a quella gente costa! Meglio la mafia, certe volte!


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Aoh! Ma qui avete il nuovo portavoce ufficiale del padreterno e non mi cagate nemmeno?


i libri non parlano


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che bello!
> Abbiamo un padreterno onnipotente e onniscente che ha creato il bene ed il male, ha generato l'Uomo e poi gli ha detto : "adesso sono tutti cazzi tuoi. Ah, a propposito, le mie leggi le ho date da scrivere a gente come te, peccatori, falsi, deboli etc.: dovrai attenerti alle loro indicazioni oppure appena muori ti faccio un culo così. Nel frattempo vivi nel dolore (che io ho creato), nelle malattie (che io ho creato) e schiavo di tutte le sofferenze del tuo corpo e della tua anima (che io ho creato). Ricordati solo che devi onorare me, che sono misericordioso".
> Notevole.
> Fermate il mondo! Voglio scendere!
> ...


 Dio è creatore, non è genitore: c'è una differenza abissale tra te e Dio.
Dio ha creato solo cose buone, il male e le sue conseguenze (malattie, dolori, ingiustizie, morte ecc.) sono state introdotte dal peccato dell'uomo.
Tu vivi e fai un percorso. Alla fine del percorso deciderai se vivere eternamente con il tuo Creatore o separato da Lui.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma allora dillo che sei un testimone di geova


Non mi stanno per nulla simpatici i Testimoni di Geova.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non mi stanno per nulla simpatici i Testimoni di Geova.


 I racconti della creazione non parlano di un tizio e una tizia, ma di un'idea di mondo, di umanità, di peccato.
Forse su questo non hai approfondito.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I racconti della creazione non parlano di un tizio e una tizia, ma di un'idea di mondo, di umanità, di peccato.
> Forse su questo non hai approfondito.


I Testimoni di Geova hanno il vizio di interpretare letteralmente la Bibbia.
Non credo che la Creazione debba essere interpretata letteralmente così come descritta dalla Genesi.
Dio non dà da mangiare carne ad un lattante.
Ma non credo che la Chiesa Cattolica veda la storia di Adamo ed Eva come un mero esempio, una parabola, da usare esclusivamente a scopi teologici.
Credo che la Chiesa affermi l'esistenza storica di Adamo ed Eva.


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> I Testimoni di Geova hanno il vizio di interpretare letteralmente la Bibbia.
> .


bhè, quasi più ammirevole di chi invece se ne fa interprete a suo modo di vedere


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè, quasi più ammirevole di chi invece se ne fa interprete a suo modo di vedere


Le conseguenze di un'interpretazione sbagliata sono nefaste.
I protestanti la interpretano quasi ognuno a modo suo.


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Febbraio 2009)

Ragazzi, anche se non concordo con le tesi di Giobbe mi sembra che stiate eccedendo un po'. non è giusto prenderlo in giro per la fede perchè è una cosa personale e che in molti casi aiuta a superare e sopportare molti dolori molto meglio che con il semplice raziocinio.
Non facciamo il tiro al bersaglio


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Le conseguenze di un'interpretazione sbagliata sono nefaste.
> I protestanti la interpretano quasi ognuno a modo suo.


appunto


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I racconti della creazione non parlano di un tizio e una tizia, ma di un'idea di mondo, di umanità, di peccato.
> Forse su questo non hai approfondito.



*Argentina: Vaticano sanziona parroco, non crede Adamo ed Eva*

Un parroco argentino è stato stato sanzionato dal Vaticano per aver pubblicamente messo in dubbio alcuni elementi fondamentali della fede cattolica, fra cui l’esistenza di Adamo ed Eva. Lo scrive oggi l’agenzia di stampa statale Telam.Fra le altre cose padre Ariel Alvarez Valdes, che è anche membro dell’Associazione biblica italiana, non potrà più svolgere la sua normale attività accademica nell’Università cattolica di Santiago del Estero, dove insegna Teologia.
Secondo la disposizione firmata dal cardinale Segretario di Stato vaticano, Tarcisio Bertone, il religioso non potrà neppure scrivere articoli o partecipare a trasmissioni radio e televisive.
Tra le motivazioni della sospensione figurano, oltre alla negazione di Adamo ed Eva, anche la negazione della storicità del dialogo tra l’arcangelo Gabriele e la Madonna e delle apparizioni fisiche della Vergine, tesi che, secondo il Vaticano, sono contrarie alla dottrina della chiesa cattolica.
Fonte: _Ticino News_


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, anche se non concordo con le tesi di Giobbe mi sembra che stiate eccedendo un po'. non è giusto prenderlo in giro per la fede perchè è una cosa personale e che in molti casi aiuta a superare e sopportare molti dolori molto meglio che con il semplice raziocinio.
> Non facciamo il tiro al bersaglio


ma chi lo prende in giro sole??


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma chi lo prende in giro sole??


non ho voglia di quotare....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> I Testimoni di Geova hanno il vizio di interpretare letteralmente la Bibbia.
> Non credo che la Creazione debba essere interpretata letteralmente così come descritta dalla Genesi.
> Dio non dà da mangiare carne ad un lattante.
> Ma non credo che la Chiesa Cattolica veda la storia di Adamo ed Eva come un mero esempio, una parabola, da usare esclusivamente a scopi teologici.
> Credo che la Chiesa affermi l'esistenza storica di Adamo ed Eva.


 No


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non ho voglia di quotare....


quota pure.
forse alce, ma gli altri non mi pare


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quota pure.
> forse alce, ma gli altri non mi pare


 
Sì, soprattutto Alce ma anche altre frecciatine. comunque non importa, l'ho notato e l'ho detto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Argentina: Vaticano sanziona parroco, non crede Adamo ed Eva*
> 
> Un parroco argentino è stato stato sanzionato dal Vaticano per aver pubblicamente messo in dubbio alcuni elementi fondamentali della fede cattolica, fra cui l’esistenza di Adamo ed Eva. Lo scrive oggi l’agenzia di stampa statale Telam.Fra le altre cose padre Ariel Alvarez Valdes, che è anche membro dell’Associazione biblica italiana, non potrà più svolgere la sua normale attività accademica nell’Università cattolica di Santiago del Estero, dove insegna Teologia.
> Secondo la disposizione firmata dal cardinale Segretario di Stato vaticano, Tarcisio Bertone, il religioso non potrà neppure scrivere articoli o partecipare a trasmissioni radio e televisive.
> ...


 Non conosco le affermazioni della persona dicui parla l'articolo.
Ti consiglio di approfondire l'argomento, visto che ti interessa.


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sì, soprattutto Alce ma anche altre frecciatine. comunque non importa, l'ho notato e l'ho detto


eh no  

	
	
		
		
	


	




dimmi dove l'ho preso in giro ora.
io sono completamente dall'altra parte del mondo con giobbe ma non l'ho preso per il culo
anzi, certe sue risposte erano volte a prendermi lui per il culo


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2009)

Avere una fede cattolica significa anche credere nella Chiesa.
Un sacco di persone dicono di aver fede ma di non credere nei religiosi...


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NON TUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!! Mi ritiro!


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non conosco le affermazioni della persona dicui parla l'articolo.
> Ti consiglio di approfondire l'argomento, visto che ti interessa.


Ok. È vero, mi interessa molto. Approfondirò.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> I Testimoni di Geova hanno il vizio di interpretare letteralmente la Bibbia.
> Non credo che la Creazione debba essere interpretata letteralmente così come descritta dalla Genesi.
> Dio non dà da mangiare carne ad un lattante.
> Ma non credo che la Chiesa Cattolica veda la storia di Adamo ed Eva come un mero esempio, una parabola, da usare esclusivamente a scopi teologici.
> Credo che la Chiesa affermi l'esistenza storica di Adamo ed Eva.


Ma riesci a scrivere due righe senza contraddirti?


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Secondo me il problema non è il ruolo della Chiesa o della religione.
Tutti hanno il diritto di esprimere il loro parere riguardo all'aborto e all'eutanasia.
Io ho il diritto di pensare che in un feto ci sia vita e che Eluana sia una persona viva.
Qualsiasi persona può manifestare in piazza, perché non lo possono fare le persone che difendono la vita? Per rispetto al padre? Io credo che devo innanzitutto rispettare Eluana che secondo me è la vittima principale.
Credo che una società che “elimina” i propri figli e i propri genitori sia disumanizzata. Credo che abbia perso il contatto con la sua vera ragione di esistere. Penso sia destinata ad essere una società infelice.
Per questo rivendico il mio diritto a lottare per una società più umana.
Se poi un referendum avallerà l'eutanasia, va bene, cosa ci posso fare?
Nulla, continuerò a lottare per una società più umana.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Dio è creatore, non è genitore: c'è una differenza abissale tra te e Dio.
> Dio ha creato solo cose buone, il male e le sue conseguenze (malattie, dolori, ingiustizie, morte ecc.) sono state introdotte dal peccato dell'uomo.
> Tu vivi e fai un percorso. Alla fine del percorso deciderai se vivere eternamente con il tuo Creatore o separato da Lui.


Piantala!
Se il creatore ha creato l'uomo, ne ha creato pure il lato negativo! Oppure devi ammettere che l'uomo è creatore a sua volta!
ti stai contraddicendo, ragazzo mio, perchè cominci a sentire che tutte le balle che ti hanno raccontato scricchiolano come una sedia di legno marcio.
Sai cosa succederà adesso? Spaventato dai dubbi (perchè la tua dottrina ti vieta di dubitare) ti andrai a confessare da qualche furbetto vestito di nero, questo ti rimbambirà di nuovo coi suoi bei giri di parole, e te sarai di nuovo bello convinto di cose che ora, di fronte all'evidenza, ti stanno facendo barcollare. Ne ho visti diversi come te. Ti ripeto, tienti le tue fole per te, non pretendere di propinarle a chi ragiona con la propria testa, la propria coscienza, la propria responsabilità, e non demanda nulla al volere di terzi. Se davvero rispetti il tuo prossimo, concedigli di essere padrone delle sue decisioni, senza tacciarlo e marchiarlo di "peccati" che solo tu e la gente aggiogata ad una fede cieca può vedere, tanto cieca da non vedere il valore del rispetto per chi soffre e non capire che gli imbonitori da secoli sfruttano proprio la sofferenza per comandare il popolino bue.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


È vero, ti ho preso un po' in giro, ma l'ho fatto scherzosamente perché ti voglio bene e mi sei simpatica.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Piantala!
> Se il creatore ha creato l'uomo, ne ha creato pure il lato negativo! Oppure devi ammettere che l'uomo è creatore a sua volta!
> ti stai contraddicendo, ragazzo mio, perchè cominci a sentire che tutte le balle che ti hanno raccontato scricchiolano come una sedia di legno marcio.
> Sai cosa succederà adesso? Spaventato dai dubbi (perchè la tua dottrina ti vieta di dubitare) ti andrai a confessare da qualche furbetto vestito di nero, questo ti rimbambirà di nuovo coi suoi bei giri di parole, e te sarai di nuovo bello convinto di cose che ora, di fronte all'evidenza, ti stanno facendo barcollare. Ne ho visti diversi come te. Ti ripeto, tienti le tue fole per te, non pretendere di propinarle a chi ragiona con la propria testa, la propria coscienza, la propria responsabilità, e non demanda nulla al volere di terzi. Se davvero rispetti il tuo prossimo, concedigli di essere padrone delle sue decisioni, senza tacciarlo e marchiarlo di "peccati" che solo tu e la gente aggiogata ad una fede cieca può vedere, tanto cieca da non vedere il valore del rispetto per chi soffre e non capire che gli imbonitori da secoli sfruttano proprio la sofferenza per comandare il popolino bue.



Magari fossero queste le cose che fanno scricchiolare la mia fede!
Ci metterei la firma subito!
Le argomentazioni filosofiche e teologiche mi fanno sorridere.
Temo le bastonate della vita (malattie, lutti, separazioni ecc.) e la mia predisposizione al peccato.
Queste sono le vere pietre d'inciampo per la mia fede.
Ma spero, con l'aiuto di Dio, di vincere la battaglia.


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2009)

...un forum intero di non credenti!

Aldilà delle convinzioni di quelli che hanno fede (e beati loro!! -si tiene in vita Eluana, punto) il problema esiste e và risolto.

Anche la mia fede ormai è uguale a zero, però sono fermamente convinto che nessuno possa decidere sulla vita o sulla morte, non può il padre, non può nessuno.

...testamento biologico...sarà ignoranza mia, ma non credo che i dubbi di coscienza vengano risolti, non significa molto che Eluana in occasione dell'incidente del suo amico abbia detto -preferirei morire, tutti avrebbero detto la stessa cosa, e poi come si fa con i minori, chi decide...e siamo punto e a capo.


Per questo e altro a volte vorrei avere la stessa mentalità di Giobbe (che ammiro! ) e non avere tutti i dubbi che ho.


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

*Un decreto per Eluana*

*ECCO LA BOZZA*

*Eluana, pronto il decreto*



*





   Il premier Berlusconi (Ansa)   *Sul caso Eluana, il governo potrebbe varare un decreto legge volto ad impedire l'esecuzione della sentenza della Corte d'appello di Milano, a sua volta giudicata corretta dalla Cassazione. Il provvedimento, secondo quanto sostiene l'Ansa, contiene un solo articolo dal titolo: _«Disposizioni urgenti in materia di alimentazione ed idratazione». _

Questo è il testo: _«In attesa dell'approvazione di una completa e organica disciplina legislativa in materia di fine vita l'alimentazione e l'idratazione, in quanto forme di sostegno vitale e fisiologicamente finalizzate ad alleviare le sofferenze, non possono in alcun caso essere rifiutate dai soggetti interessati o sospese da chi assiste soggetti non in grado di provvedere a se stessi»._ 

Come ben vedete la maggioranza e' a favore con il papa' di Eluana

http://www.corriere.it/appsSondaggi/votazioneDispatch.do?method=risultati&idSondaggio=4284


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non conosco le affermazioni della persona dicui parla l'articolo.
> Ti consiglio di approfondire l'argomento, visto che ti interessa.



Ho trovato questa spiegazione:

 


Dio ha creato     l'essere umano, uomo e donna, potendo eventualmente utilizzare     l'evoluzione della materia preesistente fino ad arrivare al grado di     complessità del corpo umano.
Il Signore ha     concesso ai nostri progenitori grazie spirituali speciali:     “giustizia originale” (armonia con con se stesso, con la donna,     con la natura e con Dio), “stato di santità” (comunione     profonda con Dio, partecipazione alla vita divina) e doni     preternaturali (non soffrire, morire, scienza infusa ecc.)
Il Creatore ha     indicato a nostri progenitori un modello di vita, raffigurato per     mezzo della proibizione di mangiare la frutta dell'albero della     conoscenza del bene e del male.
L'uomo, per     superbia e disobbedienza ha detto no a questo modello di vita,     perdendo così lo stato di santità, di giustizia     originale e i doni preternaturali.
 
Adamo (= uomo) ed Eva (= madre dei viventi) rappresentano l'essere umano creato da Dio.
Sono tanto reali quanto reale è il genere umano. Dio si è presentato all'uomo, all'uomo reale e non ad un essere fittizio. Adamo ed Eva sono esistiti veramente, sono stati i primi esseri umani che hanno ricevuto da Dio un'anima immortale.
D'altra parte, Adamo ed Eva non sono nomi propri come lo sono Giovanni, Pietro e Maria.
Allora, non necessariamente rappresentano la prima coppia di umani, ma i primi esseri umani. Sono nomi di origine ebraica che significano “uomo” e “donna”. Per questo, la Chiesa lascia allo studio degli scienziati dimostrare come sono sorti gli esseri umani per opera di Dio; se di una sola coppia (monogenismo) o di varie coppie di uno stesso tronco (poligenismo).


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2009)

esiste l'anima?
avete visto 21 grammi?
ecco. io mi chiedo, e in casi come questo, ancora di più, se l'anima esiste e se ha vita propria indipendentemente dal fatto che il cervello sia morto, oppure non siamo altro che cellule.
giobbe ha parlato di leggi divine ma io, al di là di etica e fede, sono in un certo modo sicura che l'anima è cosa a sè.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho trovato questa spiegazione:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Appunto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> esiste l'anima?
> avete visto 21 grammi?
> ecco. io mi chiedo, e in casi come questo, ancora di più, se l'anima esiste e se ha vita propria indipendentemente dal fatto che il cervello sia morto, oppure non siamo altro che cellule.
> giobbe ha parlato di leggi divine ma io, al di là di etica e fede, sono in un certo modo sicura che l'anima è cosa a sè.


 Film bellissimo (tra l'altro visto con mio marito che l'aveva liquidato come "una stronzata" ...).

Ci è insopportabile che la nostra coscienza, i nostri pensieri, i nostri sentimenti possano smettere totalmente di esserci così come si consuma una pila...
L'anima?
Mah... non credo.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mi spiace, io non credo esista l'anima...


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2009)

credo nella nostra essenza idividuale , non so quando  si spenga davvero; se esalato l'ultimo respiro rimanga ancora sparsa dove abbiamo vissuto.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tolkien era cattolico, aveva una Fede veramente profonda.
> Alcuni sostengono che attraverso il Signore degli anelli abbia "riscritto " proprio la Bibbia (vedi il mago che muore e resuscita).


















Senti giobbe...tolkien è stato uno studioso serio......ma da qui..a sostenere che con quell a meravigliosa opera letteraria  il Signore abbia voluto riscrivere la Bibbia..davvero rendi ridicola la Parola del Vangelo.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi spiace, io non credo esista l'anima...


quella de li morta'....si!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Piantala!
> Se il creatore ha creato l'uomo, ne ha creato pure il lato negativo! Oppure devi ammettere che l'uomo è creatore a sua volta!
> ti stai contraddicendo, ragazzo mio, perchè cominci a sentire che tutte le balle che ti hanno raccontato scricchiolano come una sedia di legno marcio.
> Sai cosa succederà adesso? Spaventato dai dubbi (perchè la tua dottrina ti vieta di dubitare) ti andrai a confessare da qualche furbetto vestito di nero, questo ti rimbambirà di nuovo coi suoi bei giri di parole, e te sarai di nuovo bello convinto di cose che ora, di fronte all'evidenza, ti stanno facendo barcollare. Ne ho visti diversi come te. Ti ripeto, tienti le tue fole per te, non pretendere di propinarle a chi ragiona con la propria testa, la propria coscienza, la propria responsabilità, e non demanda nulla al volere di terzi. Se davvero rispetti il tuo prossimo, concedigli di essere padrone delle sue decisioni, senza tacciarlo e marchiarlo di "peccati" che solo tu e la gente aggiogata ad una fede cieca può vedere, tanto cieca da non vedere il valore del rispetto per chi soffre e non capire che gli imbonitori da secoli sfruttano proprio la sofferenza per comandare il popolino bue.


....applaudo.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Su quale "testo sacro" c'è scritto?
> Le storie di Pimpa, forse?


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Senti giobbe...tolkien è stato uno studioso serio......ma da qui..a sostenere che con quell a meravigliosa opera letteraria  il Signore abbia voluto riscrivere la Bibbia..davvero rendi ridicola la Parola del Vangelo.


 Non l'ho detta io questa cosa, io non ho neppure letto il libro.
Avevo iniziato a leggerlo, ma poi mi sono stufato (ma ho visto tutti i film  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .
L'ho letta in un articolo che parlava del rapporto tra C.S. Lewis e Tolkien e la religione.

 
http://www.bombacarta.org/files/tolkien-lewis.pdf 





 
[FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Penso invece che di questi due autori si possa e si debba parlare. Non[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]fosse altro che per il successo enorme che le loro opere hanno ottenuto in[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]tutto il mondo: C.S.Lewis, grazie soprattutto alle «[FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_Lettere di Berlicche_[/FONT]» e[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]alle «[FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_Cronache di Narnia_[/FONT]», nei paesi di lingua inglese è uno degli autori[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]più noti ed amati, mentre di Tolkien si può semplicemente dire che il suo[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]capolavoro, «[FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_Il signore degli anelli_[/FONT]», secondo alcune statistiche, è il libro[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]più letto al mondo dopo la Bibbia.[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Questo dato è sorprendente e spinge a riflettere, non solo perché è un[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]successo ottenuto malgrado il silenzio o addirittura l’ostilità della critica,[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]ma anche per un altro motivo.[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Mi sembra infatti giusto sottolineare che i primi due libri letti al mondo[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]sono simili, profondamente simili, sotto moltissimi aspetti. Chi non ha letto[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]o voluto leggere la Bibbia e si è buttato a capofitto nell’epica del «[FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_Signore_[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif][FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_degli anelli_[/FONT]», ha finito, a mio avviso, spesso senza saperlo, per leggere la[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Bibbia! E’ questo uno dei punti chiave della poetica di Tolkien, che come[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]vedremo lo distanzierà dall’amico Lewis: il tema del D[FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_i o nascosto_[/FONT],[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]dell’occultamento o paludamento del messaggio spirituale all’interno della[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]trama narrativa …[/FONT]​ 
 
 [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Lewis ha sempre presente di fronte a sé,[/FONT]
[FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]la Bibbia, il libro che più di ogni altro interroga, trasforma chi gli si[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]avvicina. In un saggio sulla critica letteraria Lewis afferma: «[FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_Leggendo le_[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_grandi opere della letteratura divento migliaia di uomini e allo stesso_[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_tempo rimango me stesso. Come il cielo notturno della poesia greca vedo_[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_con una miriade di occhi ma sono sempre io a vedere, qui come nella_[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_religione, nell’amore, nell’azione morale e nella conoscenza, supero me_[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_stesso; eppure, quando lo faccio, sono più me stesso che mai»._[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Per Tolkien le cose sono un po’ diverse. Anche lui tiene ben presente, di[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]fronte a sé, la Bibbia come principale modello letterario. E’ un testo, quello[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]sacro, che conosce anche meglio di Lewis, visto che, tra l’altro, ha[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]contribuito, anche se in piccolissima parte, alla realizzazione della «Bibbia[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]di Gerusalemme». Lo ha così ben presente che, come ho accennato[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]all’inizio, se sovrapponiamo i contenuti della Bibbia e quelli del «[FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_Signore_[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif][FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_degli anelli_[/FONT]», e li guardiamo in controluce, troveremo una sostanziale e[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]sorprendente affinità. Una somiglianza appunto di contenuti, perché le[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]forme sono diverse, e quanto diverse! Tanto diverse che questa lettura[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]«biblica» dell’opera di Tolkien, non è accettata da alcuni critici né avvertita[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]da molti lettori.[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Tolkien invece, nelle due opere principali che ha scritto, «[FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_Il silmarillion_[/FONT]» e[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]«[FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_Il signore degli anelli_[/FONT]», ripercorre, precisamente, il cammino delle Sacre[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Scritture: Antico e Nuovo Testamento.[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Lo ha fatto volutamente? Certamente no. Ricordiamoci la frase di Borges[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]che ho messo in apertura: Tolkien scrive per sé e per qualche amico[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]come Lewis, non certo per gli «specialisti» o gli intellettuali, né tantomeno[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]per le masse (che poi, con grande sorpresa dell’autore divoreranno i suoi[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]libri istituendo quello che lui stesso bollò come un «[FONT=Arial-ItalicMT, sans-serif]_deplorevole culto_[/FONT]»).[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Lo ha fatto coscientemente? Ha consapevolmente riprodotto, con una[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]nuova veste ed un nuovo linguaggio (che poi è quello antico dell’epica) i[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]contenuti e le suggestioni delle Sacre Scritture?[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Qui forse il critico si deve arrestare. Deve avere la forza di non invadere il[/FONT]​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]campo più privato ed interiore dell’artista.[/FONT]


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> esiste l'anima?
> avete visto 21 grammi?
> ecco. io mi chiedo, e in casi come questo, ancora di più, se l'anima esiste e se ha vita propria indipendentemente dal fatto che il cervello sia morto, oppure non siamo altro che cellule.
> giobbe ha parlato di leggi divine ma io, al di là di etica e fede, sono in un certo modo sicura che l'anima è cosa a sè.


Io sono piuttosto convinto, che l'anima, o comunque si voglia chiamare, esista. Nel senso che esiste indiscutibilmente una differenza tra un corpo vivo ed uno morto, e questa differenza, che pesi 21 grammi (non ho visto il film)  o che sia del tutto eterea, comunque a mio avviso sopravvive al corpo. Senza qualcosa del genere vedrei la vita davvero completamente inutile, mentre attraverso la presenza di una componente superiore al corpo materiale, che segue un percorso di crescita grazie ad esso e ad un certo punto se ne distacca, ecco che il senso di continuità, e magari di senso, è rintracciabile.
Vedo il tutto imerso in un percorso di evoluzione che riguarda l'Universo intero, e mi appoggio, attualmente non disponendo di altro punto di riferimento, alla teoria del Big Bang: l'Universo è quindi un sistema che dal totale squilibrio, la massima organizzazione, la minima entropia, si sviluppa verso il massimo equilibrio, la minima organizzazione, la massima entropia, il "caos" secondo l'accezione puramente fisica del termine.
La componente spirituale non solo dell'uomo, ma dell'Universo intero, si troverebbe quindi ad essere minima all'"inizio" e massima alla "fine".
L'uomo si trova in una fase non certo intermedia: penso che la situazione umana veda la sua componente spirituale ad uno stato ancora definibile quale "embrionale", mentre la parte fisica, animale, è quella che ancora predominerà per parecchio tempo, pur in un moto ininterrotto di evoluzione. Un cammino quindi che dal "male assoluto" va verso il "bene assoluto". Questo cammino è oggi per noi poco comprensibile a causa delle contraddizini continue tra le necessità del corpo e le pulsioni della coscienza, pertanto l'intelligenza, dote evolutiva animale che a mio avviso nulla ha a che fare con l'"anima", viene spesso utilizzata dall'uomo per celare a sè stesso una Verità eccessivamente scomoda.
Di quanto ci possa essere stato prima del primo istante, e cosa ci sarà dopo l'ultimo, mi frega assai poco, in quanto la mia figura nell'Universo è talmente infinitesima che è inutile che io vada a perdere il mio tempo , già ridottissimo, a fare voli pindarici con la fantasia su qualcosa troppo lontano da me. Il sesso degli angeli lo lascio discutere a chi lo fa di mestiere da millenni per imbonire i semplici.
Rifiuto quindi a priori qualsiasi legge o dogma che non sia legato nella maniera più semplice e trasparente all'unica Verità che io ora riesco a intravvedere: il moto universale che va dal male al bene, pur con tutti i piccoli"gorghi" della storia umana che a volte ci fanno credere di percorrere il senso inverso.
Una vita senza trascendente, senza anima, appare troppo inutile.
Quando mi si mostrerà che parte della mia costruzione è basata su elementi errati, ricomincerò daccapo a vedere cosa si può fare, senza ergermi a spada tratta in difesa di testardaggini mie o, peggio, di presunte"verità" altrui.

_"Una vita d'uomo non si giustifica se non con lo sforzo, anche sfortunato, tendente a capire meglio. Più capisco più amo, perchè tutto ciò che è capito è bene" (Louis Pauwels cita Oscar Wilde)_


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Credo che Adamo ed Eva siano storicamente esistiti.*
> *Credo anche nell'evoluzione* (anche se non ciecamente, nel senso che sono disposto a cambiare idea qualora sorgesse un'altra teoria più probabile o più completa
> 
> 
> ...


Dire di credere che Adamo ed Eva siano davvero esistiti, e contemporaneamente dire di credere nella teoria dell'evoluzione, è una contaddizione logica clamorosa. Ma se mi dimostri come ciò sia possibile, sono sempre pronto a cambiare idea, caro Giobbe.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dire di credere che Adamo ed Eva siano davvero esistiti, e contemporaneamente dire di credere nella teoria dell'evoluzione, è una contaddizione logica clamorosa. Ma se mi dimostri come ciò sia possibile, sono sempre pronto a cambiare idea, caro Giobbe.


Purtroppo le "dimostrazioni" di queste cose si risolvono in un "tizio ha detto" e "Caio ha scritto", quindi lasciano il tempo che trovano. Il sesso degli angeli, come al solito.


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...*un forum intero di non credenti!*
> 
> Aldilà delle convinzioni di quelli che hanno fede (e beati loro!! -si tiene in vita Eluana, punto) il problema esiste e và risolto.
> 
> ...


Non essere cristiano, non credere cioè all'esistenza di Jahvè e alla componente divina di Gesù considerandolo (ove fosse davvero esistito), solo un uomo... beh, non vuol dire essere automaticamente non credenti, senza alcuna spiritualità.


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non essere cristiano, non credere cioè all'esistenza di Jahvè e alla componente divina di Gesù considerandolo (ove fosse davvero esistito), solo un uomo... beh, non vuol dire essere automaticamente non credenti, senza alcuna spiritualità.


sinceramente mi pare semplicemente un forum di non cattolici praticanti ..... 
















   mi sto annoiando da sola a ribadire che qua s'è confuso dio con la bibbia


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> *sinceramente mi pare semplicemente un forum di non cattolici praticanti .....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probabilmente perchè i cattolici, praticanti o meno, sono in calo ovunque (tranne che ipocritamente nel parlamento italiano), e non solo su questo forum...


----------



## lale75 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> *Avere una fede cattolica significa anche credere nella Chiesa.*
> Un sacco di persone dicono di aver fede ma di non credere nei religiosi...


E questo chi lo dice? nessuno dei dieci comandamenti(che sono, per i cattolici, l'unica legge di Dio)parla di obbedire a chi si fa portatore esclusivo della sua parloa. Io sono profondamente credente ma sono convinta che la Chiesa, come istituzione, sia un qualcosa che gli uomini hanno creato e non Dio. Gesù disse a Pietro che su di lui avrebbe fondato la sua chiesa e non che lui avrebbe comandato a bacchetta i suoi fedeli. Mi sembrano due cose ben diverse.


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Probabilmente perchè i cattolici, praticanti o meno, sono in calo ovunque (tranne che ipocritamente nel parlamento italiano), e non solo su questo forum...


appunto, che sinceramente m'è parso che ci siano tanti che hanno una "fede personale"


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E questo chi lo dice? nessuno dei dieci comandamenti(che sono, per i cattolici, l'unica legge di Dio)parla di obbedire a chi si fa portatore esclusivo della sua parloa. Io sono profondamente credente ma sono convinta che la Chiesa, come istituzione, sia un qualcosa che gli uomini hanno creato e non Dio. *Gesù disse a Pietro che su di lui avrebbe fondato la sua chiesa* e non che lui avrebbe comandato a bacchetta i suoi fedeli. Mi sembrano due cose ben diverse.


 Che poi su questa ipotetica frase ci sarebbe parecchio da dire...


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi su questa ipotetica frase ci sarebbe parecchio da dire...


a me piacerebbe un sacco conoscere l'aramaico infatti


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Probabilmente perchè i cattolici, praticanti o meno, sono in calo ovunque (tranne che ipocritamente nel parlamento italiano), e non solo su questo forum...


La "fede" perde potere laddove si diffonde l'istruzione, salvo poi avere riflussi e impennate laddove l'informazione non viene supportata da spirito critico, ed a causa di un benessere non compreso si crea il vuoto interiore, l'instupidimento.
L'informazione senza spirito critico crea una forma sottile e perniciosa di ignoranza: quella che convince di sapere, avendo a disposizione l'informazione, ma che non spinge al ragionamento autonomo.
Poi ci sono i soliti furbi che dell'informazione fanno strumento per irretire i semplici.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Sempre facendo uso di spirito critico, è interessante la lettura de "Il libro che la vostra chiesa non vi farebbe mai leggere".


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> a me piacerebbe un sacco conoscere l'aramaico infatti


 Purtroppo non basterebbe per capire, in quanto i testi originali sono solo frammenti, e tutti i testi successivi sono stati profondamente rimaneggiati. Inoltre sarebbe necessaria una profondissima conoscenza dei periodi storici interessati, ed anche questi purtroppo sono oggi consciuti prevalentemente attraverso il filtro di storici e scrittori spesso storicamente molto poco attendibili, e spesso a loro volta rimaneggiati.


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> a me piacerebbe un sacco *conoscere l'aramaico* infatti


Non la troveresti mai, in aramaico... gli originali dei quattro Vangeli riconosciuti dalla chiesa, sono stati scritti solo in latino e greco, almeno due secoli dopo i fatti narrati. Non sono stati scritti dagli apostoli, anche se ne portano il nome.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> appunto, che sinceramente m'è parso che ci siano tanti che hanno una "fede personale"


La costruzione di una "fede" personale può essere valida se non si riduce ad essere strumentale a ciò che vogliamo, quindi non si può limitare a rifiutare quelle parti di altre fedi che a noi tornerebbero scomode o antipatiche. Purtroppo spesso avviene questo.
La formazione di convinzioni personali date dall'osservazione il più possibile imparziale, e la loro continua messa alla prova di fronte alle esperienze ed ai contatti può invece portare ad una vera crescita. Non parlerei più quindi di "fede" (che assume sempre una connotazione di stasi), ma di "traccia" di un percorso.


----------



## Old giobbe (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non la troveresti mai, in aramaico... gli originali dei quattro Vangeli riconosciuti dalla chiesa, sono stati scritti solo in latino e greco, almeno due secoli dopo i fatti narrati. Non sono stati scritti dagli apostoli, anche se ne portano il nome.



I vangeli apocrifi sono stati scritti così tardi, non quelli canonici. 
 
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vangeli_apocrifi 

 
La maggior parte degli studiosi data la stesura dei 4 vangeli canonici nel primo secolo, quindi al massimo 70 anni dopo la morte di Cristo.
Secondo alcuni tutto il Nuovo Testamento è stato scritto interamente prima dell'anno 70, data della istruzione del tempio di Gerusalemme, un evento importantissimo che non viene mai citato nel Nuovo Testamento.


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> I vangeli apocrifi sono stati scritti così tardi, non quelli canonici.
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vangeli_apocrifi
> 
> ...


 La minoranza pensa questo, non la maggioranza.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La minoranza pensa questo, non la maggioranza.


Ti dimentichi che la "minoranza" è culo e camicia col capo


----------



## Old giobbe (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La minoranza pensa questo, non la maggioranza.




 Il *Vangelo secondo Matteo* è uno dei quattro vangeli contenuti nel Nuovo Testamento della Bibbia cristiana.
Nella versione pervenutaci è scritto in greco e, secondo l'ipotesi maggiormente condivisa dagli studiosi, la sua redazione definitiva risale attorno al 80-90, forse ad Antiochia, sulla base di precedenti tradizioni orali e scritte (vedi teoria delle due fonti), probabilmente in parte in aramaico (vedi priorità aramaica). La tradizione cristiana lo attribuisce all'apostolo Matteo-Levi.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vangelo_secondo_Matteo 

 





 
Il *Vangelo secondo Marco* è uno dei quattro vangeli contenuti nel Nuovo Testamento della Bibbia cristiana.
Nella versione pervenutaci è scritto in greco e, secondo l'ipotesi maggiormente condivisa dagli studiosi, la sua redazione definitiva risale attorno al 65-70, probabilmente a Roma, sulla base di precedenti tradizioni orali e scritte (vedi teoria delle due fonti), probabilmente in parte in aramaico (vedi priorità aramaica). La tradizione cristiana lo attribuisce a Giovanni-Marco, compagno di predicazione di Pietro.
È composto da 16 capitoli e come gli altri vangeli narra il ministero di Gesù, descrivendolo in particolare come il Figlio di Dio con numerosi precisazioni rivolte ai Romani ai non ebrei.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vangelo_secondo_Marco

 



 

 
Il *Vangelo secondo Luca* è uno dei quattro vangeli contenuti nel Nuovo Testamento della Bibbia cristiana.
Nella versione pervenutaci è scritto in greco e, secondo l'ipotesi maggiormente condivisa dagli studiosi, la sua redazione definitiva risale attorno al 80-90, forse in Grecia, sulla base di precedenti tradizioni orali e scritte (vedi teoria delle due fonti), probabilmente in parte in @#15#priorità aramaica). La tradizione cristiana lo attribuisce a Luca, collaboratore di Paolo. (vedi 
È composto da 24 capitoli e come gli altri vangeli narra il ministero di Gesù, descrivendolo in particolare come il salvatore di tutti gli uomini, soprattutto i poveri e gli emarginati.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vangelo_secondo_Luca

 



 

 
Il *Vangelo secondo Giovanni* è uno dei quattro vangeli contenuti nel Nuovo Testamento della Bibbia cristiana.
Nella versione pervenutaci è scritto in greco. Secondo l'ipotesi maggiormente condivisa dagli studiosi il testo ha avuto una gestazione redazionale molto travagliata, terminata attorno al 100. La tradizione cristiana lo attribuisce a Giovanni, il "discepolo che Gesù amava". L'esegesi moderna preferisce parlare di una redazione da parte di una "scuola giovannea" che faceva riferimento all'insegnamento dell'apostolo, operante a Efeso.
È composto da 21 capitoli e come gli altri vangeli narra il ministero di Gesù. Diversamente dagli altri tre vangeli, detti sinottici, il vangelo di Giovanni presenta numerose lacune e aggiunte proprie, con notevoli digressioni teologiche. In particolare Gesù viene identificato con il Logos divino, preesistente dalla formazione del mondo.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vangelo_secondo_Giovanni


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

qualcuno lo abbatta


----------



## Old giobbe (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno lo abbatta


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


>


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno *lo abbatta*


Aspettiamo prima che decolli!
Quando sarà S. Giobbe "decollato", allora lo abbatteremo


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Il governo ha formulato il decreto legge che obbliga a tenere in "vita" Eluana... vediamo come si comporterà Napolitano, con la firma.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il governo ha formulato il decreto legge che obbliga a tenere in "vita" Eluana... vediamo come si comporterà Napolitano, con la firma.


ma non ci avevano ripensato stamattina??


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il governo ha formulato il decreto legge che obbliga a tenere in "vita" Eluana... vediamo come si comporterà *Napolitano, con la firma.*


Firmera', firmera'


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

se firmasse sarebbe gravissimo .
E darebbe un'altra mazzata alla  non credibilità alla magistratura e ai tribunali.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Povero ometto, il padre, quello si lo dovrebbero fare santo!


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

leggete

http://www.repubblica.it/2009/02/dirette/sezioni/cronaca/eluana/6-febbraio/index.html​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io sono piuttosto convinto, che l'anima, o comunque si voglia chiamare, esista. Nel senso che esiste indiscutibilmente una differenza tra un corpo vivo ed uno morto, e questa differenza, che pesi 21 grammi (non ho visto il film) o che sia del tutto eterea, comunque a mio avviso sopravvive al corpo. Senza qualcosa del genere vedrei la vita davvero completamente inutile, mentre attraverso la presenza di una componente superiore al corpo materiale, che segue un percorso di crescita grazie ad esso e ad un certo punto se ne distacca, ecco che il senso di continuità, e magari di senso, è rintracciabile.
> Vedo il tutto imerso in un percorso di evoluzione che riguarda l'Universo intero, e mi appoggio, attualmente non disponendo di altro punto di riferimento, alla teoria del Big Bang: l'Universo è quindi un sistema che dal totale squilibrio, la massima organizzazione, la minima entropia, si sviluppa verso il massimo equilibrio, la minima organizzazione, la massima entropia, il "caos" secondo l'accezione puramente fisica del termine.
> La componente spirituale non solo dell'uomo, ma dell'Universo intero, si troverebbe quindi ad essere minima all'"inizio" e massima alla "fine".
> L'uomo si trova in una fase non certo intermedia: *penso che la situazione umana veda la sua componente spirituale ad uno stato ancora definibile quale "embrionale",* mentre la parte fisica, animale, è quella che ancora predominerà per parecchio tempo, pur in un moto ininterrotto di evoluzione. Un cammino quindi che dal "male assoluto" va verso il "bene assoluto". Questo cammino è oggi per noi poco comprensibile a causa delle contraddizini continue tra le necessità del corpo e le pulsioni della coscienza, pertanto l'intelligenza, dote evolutiva animale che a mio avviso nulla ha a che fare con l'"anima", viene spesso utilizzata dall'uomo per celare a sè stesso una Verità eccessivamente scomoda.
> ...








  parla per te


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E questo chi lo dice? nessuno dei dieci comandamenti(che sono, per i cattolici, l'unica legge di Dio)parla di obbedire a chi si fa portatore esclusivo della sua parola. Io sono profondamente credente ma sono convinta che la Chiesa, come istituzione, sia un qualcosa che gli uomini hanno creato e non Dio. Gesù disse a Pietro che su di lui avrebbe fondato la sua chiesa e non che lui avrebbe comandato a bacchetta i suoi fedeli. Mi sembrano due cose ben diverse.


Non puoi definire cattolico chi non riconosce l'autorità della Chiesa.
Puoi definirlo cristiano.
I cristiani si basano sulla Bibbia, ma anche sui Vangeli e ai 10 comandamenti si aggiungono quelli di Gesù: Amerai il prossimo tuo... Non fare agli altri... Perdonerai... Se ti percuotono una guancia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La costruzione di una "fede" personale può essere valida se non si riduce ad essere strumentale a ciò che vogliamo, quindi non si può limitare a rifiutare quelle parti di altre fedi che a noi tornerebbero scomode o antipatiche. Purtroppo spesso avviene questo.
> La formazione di convinzioni personali date dall'osservazione il più possibile imparziale, e la loro continua messa alla prova di fronte alle esperienze ed ai contatti può invece portare ad una vera crescita. Non parlerei più quindi di "fede" (che assume sempre una connotazione di stasi), ma di "traccia" di un percorso.


 Concordo.
E in questo riconosciamo in ognuno una spiritualità.


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *se firmasse sarebbe gravissimo* .
> E darebbe un'altra mazzata alla non credibilità alla magistratura e ai tribunali.


Infatti. Oltretutto aveva scritto una lettera in cui si dichiarava totalmente contrario al decreto legge... quindi, si... penso proprio che firmerà, vedrai!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti. Oltretutto aveva scritto una lettera in cui si dichiarava totalemten contrario al decreto legge... quindi, si... penso proprio che firmerà, vedrai!


a di pietro viene l'embolo


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a di pietro viene l'embolo


 Non dovrebbe venire solo a lui...


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> parla per te


ecco cos'è che oscurava il mio cielo! La tua ombra!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non dovrebbe venire solo a lui...
























  uomo....


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> E in questo riconosciamo in ognuno una spiritualità.


Io non mi sento di negare spiritualità neppure a un sasso, figuriamoci un essere umano, per quanto bestia si possa dimostrare.


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> uomo....


 Tu mi capisci, donna...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu mi capisci, donna...


sono già preoccupata per il bicchiere quando ci sarà venuto l'ictus...ci sbrodolermo schifosamente


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono già preoccupata per il bicchiere quando ci sarà venuto l'ictus...*ci sbrodolermo schifosamente*


 Tanto con l'alzheimer non ce ne accorgeremo nemmeno...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tanto con l'alzheimer non ce ne accorgeremo nemmeno...

















che immagine confortante  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Almeno gratteremo i grattini con minor difficoltà.
Vedi come sono positiva? Vedo sempre l'aspetto buono delle situazioni.


----------



## lale75 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non puoi definire cattolico chi non riconosce l'autorità della Chiesa.
> Puoi definirlo cristiano.
> 
> I cristiani si basano sulla Bibbia, ma anche sui Vangeli e ai 10 comandamenti si aggiungono quelli di Gesù: *Amerai il prossimo tuo... Non fare agli altri... Perdonerai... Se ti percuotono una guancia...[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## lale75 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Firmera', firmera'


 

Certo che firmerà...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non puoi definire cattolico chi non riconosce l'autorità della Chiesa.
> ...


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che immagine confortante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Per quello dovremo aspettare il Parkinson...


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Certo che firmerà...


Magari da sonnambulo... mentre dorme...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Magari da sonnambulo... mentre dorme...


 Anatema!!!
Vilipendio!!!!


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anatema!!!
> Vilipendio!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per quello dovremo aspettare il Parkinson...


UOMO


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Da Repubblica.... no comment.*

15:32 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*Berlusconi: "Eluana potrebbe fare figli"* 
Berlusconi: "Faremo ogni sforzo per non farla morire. Eluana potrebbe fare figli."

15:23 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*Vaticano: "Governo coraggioso, ci hanno ascoltato"*


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Certo che firmerà...





moltimodi ha detto:


> Magari da sonnambulo... mentre dorme...



No no da sveglio:

*Eluana, Berlusconi attacca Napolitano
«O firma o faremo subito una legge»



*La vedo proprio brutta pe Napolitano ... il "nano" e' passato alle minacce


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

che schifo


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> No no da sveglio:
> 
> *Eluana, Berlusconi attacca Napolitano*
> *«O firma o faremo subito una legge»*
> ...


Ora Napo gliene dirà quattro...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora Napo gliene dirà quattro...


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora Napo gliene dirà quattro...


Dici? MAH! ... io non credo piu' a niente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> 15:32
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No.
Non ci posso credere.


----------



## Old giobbe (6 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non puoi definire cattolico chi non riconosce l'autorità della Chiesa.
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Non ci posso credere.


siamo veramente alla  frutta. E lo diciamo noi tranquilli e sereni.
penso al papà di Eluana.


----------



## Old Alexantro (6 Febbraio 2009)

solito paese bigotto con idee medievali....dove il vaticano influenza ogni minima decisione
sicuramente Eluana x me sta guardando dall'alto questa situazione e sara' alquanto schifata da tutto
Italietta da 4 soldi
ormai sono talmente rassegnato che non mi stupisco piu di niente


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

* Eluana: Berlusconi sfida Napolitano *

 06 feb 15:39 Cronache 
 ROMA - Se Napolitano non firma, il decreto legge andra' in Parlamento. Il premier Silvio Berlusconi sfida apertamente il capo dello Stato sul decreto legge approvato per fermare la sospensione dell'idratazione forzata a Eluana Englaro. "Se il presidente della Repubblica Napolitano, caricandosi di questa responsabilita' nei confronti di una vita non firmasse il decreto varato oggi dal Consiglio dei ministri - ha detto Berlusconi - noi inviteremmo immediatamente il Parlamento a riunirsi ad horas ed approvare in pochissimo tempo, due o tre giorni, una legge che anticipasse quella legge che e' gia' nell'iter legislativo, e cioe' quella che contiene questa norma". (Agr)


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Non ci posso credere.


 E non abbiamo ancora finito il primo anno...


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dici? MAH! ... io non credo piu' a niente


 Ero ironico, Marì...


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Non tutti i religiosi sono insensibili:
*Mi sento vicinissimo a papà Beppino. Quella di Eluana non è più vita, porre termine al suo calvario è atto di misericordia. Alla fine anche Giovanni Paolo II chiese di non insistere con interventi terapeutici inutili.*
*Monsignor Giuseppe Casale, «La Stampa», 5 febbraio *


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

* Eluana: Sacconi, "Agito in base a principio laicita'"  *

 06 feb 16:00 Politica 
 ROMA - "Eluana non e' in stato di morte cerebrale, e non c'e' alcuna certezza sull'irreversibilita' delle sue condizioni". Per questo, il principio "a cui ci siamo attenuti nel varare il decreto e' assolutamente laico". E' quanto ha detto il ministro del Welfare, Maurizio Sacconi, al termine del Consiglio dei Ministri. Lo stato di Eluana, ha sottolineato il Ministro, "e' uno stato vegetativo persistente, non permanente, e non sappiamo quanto sia reversibile, quanta percezione ci possa essere, e comunque in questo caso ci sono tutte le percezioni attive". (Agr) 









Io vorrei sapere una cosa: a quanti da' da magiare lo stato/situazione/condizione di Eluana?


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ero ironico, Marì...


L'ho capito


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'ho capito


 Mi togli un peso dal cuore...


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi togli un peso dal cuore...


ecco, ora non ti credo.


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ecco, ora non ti credo.


 Fai male, iniziavo seriamente a preoccuparmi ...


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fai male, iniziavo seriamente a preoccuparmi ...


per te o per me?


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> per te o per me?


Per entrambi...

16:29 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*Napolitano: "Non firmo decreto: è incostituzionale"*



Ora lo sistema lui...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per entrambi...
> 
> 16:29
> 
> ...


napo si sta comportando bene


----------



## Old Sad (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Già..*



Asudem ha detto:


> napo si sta comportando bene


ma il "premier" ha detto che riunirà le camere per farlo passare...


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per entrambi...
> 
> 16:29
> 
> ...


il tuo link non mi si apre ma ho appena letto dal Corriere che il baldo giovine gioca a fare il duro


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

Ma se il Presidente non firma il decreto che succede?


----------



## Old Sad (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Ho trovato questo..*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ma se il Presidente non firma il decreto che succede?


*Eluana: Napolitano non firma il decreto il governo lo sfida e lo vara lo stesso ma il presidente non lo sigla e lo fa decadere*

*Non ha dubbi il costituzionalista Stefano Ceccanti. Braccio di ferro con il Quirinale. Il Movimento difesa del cittadino ricorre al Tar.*

Il Consiglio dei ministri ha deciso di sfidare il presidente della Repubblica e ha approvato il decreto legge che Napolitano ha già deciso di non firmare. È un conflitto mai visto prima ai vertiti dello Stato. Napolitano in mattinata aveva scritto al governo, spiegando perché non intendeva firmare il decreto su Eluana. 
La notizia è stata lanciata per prima dall'Agenzia Agi, che già ieri era parsa particolarmente informata sulle mosse del presidente della Repubblica. Secondo quanto riferisce l'Agi, il presidente della Repubblica avrebbe bocciato anche una seconda bozza presentata dal governo. Napolitano ha poi inviato una lettera al governo, spiegando le motivazioni per cui ritiene ancora non attuabile la strada del decreto legge sulla vicenda di Eluana Englaro. Sempre secondo quanto riferisce l'Agenzia, Berlusconi ancora questa mattina avrebbe manifestato l'intenzione di intervenire con un decreto. La nuova bozza - riformulata dal ministero del Welfare e contenente i rilievi del costituzionalista Onida - sarebbe stata sottoposta al vaglio del Colle. 
La Presidenza della Repubblica avrebbe chiesto tempo per verificare il contenuto del decreto invitando l'esecutivo a discutere della vicenda soltanto nella parte finale del Consiglio dei Ministri. Poi la missiva e quindi il parere negativo.
La lettera di Napolitano - a quanto riporta l'Agenzia Ansa - sarebbe stata letta nel corso del Consiglio dei ministri. Nel testo il presidente sollecita il varo di una legge organica sul testamento biologico. 

*L'articolo 87 della Costituzione*


E a questo punto diventerà popolare l'articolo 87 della Costituzione. Ai sensi di quanto prevede, infatti, spetta al Presidente della Repubblica emanare i decreti aventi valore di legge. 
Il decreto legge, approvato oggi in Cdm, deve, per entrare in vigore, essere controfirmato dal Capo dello Stato e pubblicato sulla gazzetta Ufficiale. Il Parlamento dovrà poi convertirlo entro 60 giorni.   
Ma i costituzionalisti non hanno dubbi: se il presidente della Repubblica non firma, il decreto decade.
A far chiarezza sulla questione ci ha pensato *Stefano Ceccanti*, professore ordinario di diritto pubblico comparato presso la facoltà di Scienze politiche dell'Università La Sapienza di Roma, nonché parlamentare del Pd. “Non c'è nulla da fare: se il Presidente della Repubblica non firma il decreto legge, questo non entrerà mai in vigore”.
*E se il governo lo ripresenta allora che succede? Napolitano sarà costretto a firmarlo?*
No assolutamente no. Qualcuno fa questo parallelismo con le leggi votate dal Parlamento, ma non è così. Questo meccanismo non vale per i decreti legge: se il Presidente della Repubblica non firma il decreto non verrà mai pubblicato sulla Gazzetta ufficiale.
*Ma Berlusconi ha detto che prima di compiere questo passo ha consultato diversi costituzionalisti, tra cui il professor Onida...*
Berlusconi può dire quello che vuole, e può fare altrettanto qualsiasi costituzionalista. Il punto fondamentale è che il Presidente della Repubblica ha detto che non firmerà a quelle condizioni. Quindi non cambia nulla. 



*Berlusconi minaccia Napolitano *


Berlusconi, nel corso della conferenza stampa, dopo il Consiglio dei ministri ha minacciato direttamente Napolitano, dicendo che se il presidente non firma il decreto, convocherà il Parlamento per far approvare, comunque, lo stralcio. Una crisi gravissima sta per scoppiare ai vertici dello Stato, per esclusiva responsabilità del presidente del Consiglio.  





*Ma il presidente "con rammarico" rifiuta di firmarlo *


Il presidente della Repubblica, Giorgio Napolitano, "ha preso atto con rammarico della deliberazione da parte del Consiglio dei ministri del decreto-legge relativo al caso Englaro. Avendo verificato che il testo approvato non supera le obiezioni di incostituzionalità da lui tempestivamente rappresentate e motivate, il Presidente ritiene di non poter procedere alla emanazione del decreto". E la crisi istituzionale, provocata da Berlusconi, si aggrava.

*Il Movimento difesa del cittadino ricorre al Tar contro il decreto del governo*


Contro il decreto legge approvato oggi dal Consiglio dei Ministri sulla vicenda di Eluana Englaro, ma che riguarda tutti i cittadini, il Movimento difesa del cittadino (Mdc) presenterà domattina con l’avvocato Gianluigi Pellegrino al Tar del Lazio eccezione di incostituzionalità, chiedendo al Tribunale di investire con urgenza la Corte Costituzionale. 
"Il Tar si pronuncerà nell’udienza già fissata per il prossimo mercoledì 11 febbraio sul nostro ricorso - dice una nota di Mdc - contro la direttiva Sacconi, che imponeva alle Regioni e alle Asl di non permettere la sospensione della nutrizione forzata, prendendo a pretesto il caso di Eluana Englaro. È, infatti, evidente che proprio al fine di cercare di evitare la pronuncia sull’atto del ministro del Welfare, che il governo ha assunto l’incostituzionale decreto legge". 


* 
*


----------



## Old giobbe (6 Febbraio 2009)

Da quel che ha detto Berlusconi il caso di Eluana non è un caso di morte cerebrale, potrebbe anche svegliarsi tra un mese e riprendere normalmente la sua vita come è successo in molti casi.
Perché il padre la vuole lasciar morire?


----------



## lale75 (6 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Da quel che ha detto Berlusconi* il caso di Eluana non è un caso di morte cerebrale, potrebbe anche svegliarsi tra un mese e riprendere normalmente la sua vita come è successo in molti casi.
> Perché il padre la vuole lasciar morire?


 
Ti sei risposto da solo. Berlusconi dice tante di quelle minchiate che secondo me in coma celebrale c'è pure lui...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2009)

Vi giuro che sul caso Englaro ancora oggi non riesco ad esprimere un'opinione ferma.
Mentre sentivo parlare la suora che l'ha visitata in questi ultimi 15 anni mi sono venute le lacrime agli occhi, perchè lei l'ha descritta come viva, dal momento che si può ascoltare il suo respiro e la sua pelle è morbida.
Se poi penso alla sua famiglia, a suo padre e al dolore e alla fatica di vedere ogni giorno una figlia immobile in un letto... non so.....


----------



## lale75 (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> 15:32
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  una specie di incubatrice, insomma! in coma vegetativo da 17 anni ma con le ovaie funzionanti...che uomo disgustoso


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Da quel che ha detto Berlusconi il caso di Eluana non è un caso di morte cerebrale, potrebbe anche svegliarsi tra un mese e riprendere normalmente la sua vita come è successo in molti casi.
> Perché il padre la vuole lasciar morire?



... inoltre il "nano" ha affermato che potrebbe anche generare un figlio

http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...4c8-f463-11dd-952a-00144f02aabc&vxBitrate=300


tutto questo dopo 17anni di cona e paralizzata in un letto ... cose da pazzi


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> una specie di incubatrice, insomma! in coma vegetativo da 17 anni ma con le ovaie funzionanti...che uomo disgustoso


 
Madonna ma chi cavolo ha votato un imbecille del genere?


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ti sei risposto da solo. Berlusconi dice tante di quelle minchiate che secondo me* in coma celebrale c'è pure lui...*[/quote]
> 
> NO No no ... lui e' attivissimo, e' sempre in giro a come metterlo nel culo agli altri


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Madonna ma chi cavolo ha votato un imbecille del genere?


Tuo fratello ... se non ricordo male


----------



## Old giobbe (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... inoltre il "nano" ha affermato che potrebbe anche generare un figlio
> 
> http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...4c8-f463-11dd-952a-00144f02aabc&vxBitrate=300
> 
> ...


Travisi le parole del nano di proposito.
L'ha detto per dire che è un essere umano vivo, perché una donna morta da 17 anni non potrebbe generare nulla.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

lo sapete quanti voti si porta a casa co sto giochetto quella merda?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Travisi le parole del nano di proposito.
> L'ha detto per dire che è un essere umano vivo, perché una donna morta da 17 anni non potrebbe generare nulla.


 
Giobbe, ma tu non lo hai votato vero..e se lo hai fatto sei un pentito....perchè sei un bravo Cristiano....veero? .-)))


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Travisi le parole del nano di proposito.
> L'ha detto per dire che è un essere umano vivo, perché una donna morta da 17 anni non potrebbe generare nulla.


Io non traviso le parole del "nano", le riporto soltanto leggi bene:

«Eluana è una persona viva - ha aggiunto Berlusconi - respira, le sue cellule cerebrali sono vive *e potrebbe in ipotesi fare anche dei figli. *È necessario ogni sforzo per non farla morire».


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tuo fratello ... se non ricordo male


 
Mio fratello? Chi è mio fratello????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




































Mi vergogno troppo.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> * Eluana: Sacconi, "Agito in base a principio laicita'"  *
> 
> 06 feb 16:00 Politica
> ROMA - "Eluana non e' in stato di morte cerebrale, e non c'e' alcuna certezza sull'irreversibilita' delle sue condizioni". Per questo, il principio "a cui ci siamo attenuti nel varare il decreto e' assolutamente laico". E' quanto ha detto il ministro del Welfare, Maurizio Sacconi, al termine del Consiglio dei Ministri. Lo stato di Eluana, ha sottolineato il Ministro, "e' uno stato vegetativo persistente, non permanente, e non sappiamo quanto sia reversibile, quanta percezione ci possa essere, e comunque in questo caso ci sono tutte le percezioni attive". (Agr)
> ...


Mi quoto perche' nessuno ha saputo dare risposta a questa mia domanda.

C'e' nessuno che possa illuminarmi?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io non traviso le parole del "nano", le riporto soltanto leggi bene:
> 
> «Eluana è una persona viva - ha aggiunto Berlusconi - respira, le sue cellule cerebrali sono vive *e potrebbe in ipotesi fare anche dei figli. *È necessario ogni sforzo per non farla morire».


Io sono basito.....ha ragione asu, non ci sono parole.


----------



## Old giobbe (6 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Giobbe, ma tu non lo hai votato vero..e se lo hai fatto sei un pentito....perchè sei un bravo Cristiano....veero? .-)))



Non l'ho votato mai, ma credo che con questo decreto legge abbia compiuto una scelta coraggiosa.
Fini mi pare sia contrario.
Credo sia una scelta di coscienza e non per guadagnare voti.
Adesso ne viene fuori un bel pasticcio e nessun capo di governo vuole casini a gratis.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mio fratello? Chi è mio fratello????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I parenti si accettano non si scelgono


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Io sono basito.....ha ragione asu, non ci sono parole.


C'e' solo puzzo, ma di quello brutto


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non l'ho votato mai, ma credo che con questo decreto legge abbia compiuto una scelta coraggiosa.
> *Fini mi pare sia contrario.*
> Credo sia una scelta di coscienza e non per guadagnare voti.
> Adesso ne viene fuori un bel pasticcio e nessun capo di governo vuole casini a gratis.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Giobbe*



giobbe ha detto:


> Non l'ho votato mai, ma credo che con questo decreto legge abbia compiuto una scelta coraggiosa.
> Fini mi pare sia contrario.
> Credo sia una scelta di coscienza e non per guadagnare voti.
> Adesso ne viene fuori un bel pasticcio e nessun capo di governo vuole casini a gratis.


 
Con tutto il rispetto per Eluana e la sua famiglia, penso che il verme e la sua corte  stanno strumentalizzando questo caso per nascondere all'opinione pubblica lo schifo che stanno preparando, per esempio con le intercettazioni.

Il nano e la coscienza...Giobbe..


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per Eluana e la sua famiglia, penso che il verme e la sua corte  stanno strumentalizzando questo caso per nascondere all'opinione pubblica lo schifo che stanno preparando, per esempio con* le intercettazioni.*
> 
> Il nano e la coscienza...Giobbe..


... ed altro ancora


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'e' solo puzzo, ma di quello brutto



Ah ma non mi preoccupo.....domani dirà che è stato mal interpretato


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ah ma non mi preoccupo.....domani dirà che è stato mal interpretato



GIA" stessa scena di sempre  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e se la prendera' con questa maledetta stampa di sinistra/comunista


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA" stessa scena di sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poverino !!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> In che senso?n io ho letto una dichiarazione di Bossi stamattina che diceva che pur non essendo sicuro che lui, come padre, farebbe una cosa del genere, non è il governo a poter decidere della vita e della morte. Mi pare più che condivisibile


Sarà stata la malattia, ma il Bossi degli ultimi anni a me piace un casino.
Quando Berlusconi stava pensando alla proposta di legge per punire i wrighter e in generale le scritte sui muri con pene severissime, Il senatùr è andato dal Berlusca e gli ha detto:" I MURI SONO I LIBRI DEL POPOLO"

92 MINUTI DI APPLAUSI


































Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sarà stata la malattia, ma il Bossi degli ultimi anni a me piace un casino.
> Quando Berlusconi stava pensando alla proposta di legge per punire i wrighter e in generale le scritte sui muri con pene severissime, Il senatùr è andato dal Berlusca e gli ha detto:" I MURI SONO I LIBRI DEL POPOLO"
> 
> 92 MINUTI DI APPLAUSI
> ...


non tutti però.
onore ai veri writer che lasciano le loro opere in muri fatiscenti di fabbriche dismesse dando nuova vita...ma abbasso i pennelli e le bombolette incivili di chi oltraggia il bene comune






un esempio di street art


----------



## Old Staff (6 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per Eluana e la sua famiglia, penso che il verme e la sua corte stanno strumentalizzando questo caso per nascondere all'opinione pubblica lo schifo che stanno preparando, per esempio con le intercettazioni.
> 
> Il nano e la coscienza...Giobbe..


Rammentiamo che dire a una persona che fa schifo è passibile di denuncia.

Invitiamo a un linguaggio più adeguato.

Grazie


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

Staff ha detto:


> Rammentiamo che dire a *una persona* che fa schifo è passibile di denuncia.
> 
> Invitiamo a un linguaggio più adeguato.
> 
> Grazie


Ma Micia si riferiva all'operato di un intero governo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mica ad una persona in partilolare.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

Staff ha detto:


> Rammentiamo che dire a una persona che fa schifo è passibile di denuncia.
> 
> Invitiamo a un linguaggio più adeguato.
> 
> Grazie


dare dello schifo ad una legge è passibile di denuncia?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

sivabbe'...staff....

quale è il problema?


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il governo ha formulato il decreto legge che obbliga a tenere in "vita" Eluana... vediamo come si comporterà Napolitano, con la firma.



NON HA FIRMATO!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Da quel che ha detto Berlusconi il caso di Eluana non è un caso di morte cerebrale, potrebbe anche svegliarsi tra un mese e riprendere normalmente la sua vita come è successo in molti casi.
> Perché il padre la vuole lasciar morire?








Ma cosa dici?????
Hai mai avuto un'ingessatura? Come camminavi dopo 40 giorni di immobilità?
Ti rendi conto di cosa significano 17 anni per un cortpo, una mente, una coscienza?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non l'ho votato mai, ma credo che con questo decreto legge abbia compiuto una scelta coraggiosa.
> Fini mi pare sia contrario.
> Credo sia una scelta di coscienza e non per guadagnare voti.
> Adesso ne viene fuori un bel pasticcio e nessun capo di governo vuole casini a gratis.


Una scelta di coscienza di chiiiiiiii??????
E' stata una scelta di coscienza anche l'aborto di sua moglie al settimo mese? 



08 aprile 2005


Intervista sul referendum del 12 e 13 giugno 
Veronica Berlusconi: quel mio dramma e la scelta di andare a votare 
«Non ne ho discusso con mio marito, non conosco il suo pensiero. Proibire certe tecniche favorisce la fuga all’estero» 




In quattro anni di governo, Silvio Berlusconi ha citato di rado le opinioni della moglie Veronica e ancor più raramente riferendone il punto di vista su questioni di coscienza o politiche. Conosce il tipo e sa di non farle cosa gradita. Ieri invece, a sorpresa, il Cavaliere ha alluso a presunte divergenze domestiche a proposito del referendum sulla procreazione assistita, fissato per il prossimo 12 giugno. «Sulla data, non fatemi litigare con mia moglie» ha confidato a qualche interlocutore e subito Volontè, dell’Udc, ha chiarito che la data del referendum non si cambierà, giammai: né per Pannella né per Veronica. Ignara di essere (quasi) al centro di un dibattito politico, Veronica Berlusconi lo scopre per via del cronista e, questa volta, non tace. Accetta l’intervista, forse, anche per una ragione molto personale, un ricordo tra i più dolorosi della sua vita, un evento di cui non ha voluto parlare neppure nel libro a lei dedicato. Negli anni Ottanta, prima che nascesse la primogenita Barbara, Veronica si sottopose a un aborto terapeutico rinunciando al figlio che lei e Silvio Berlusconi avevano voluto. Decise di non averlo perché quel bambino non sarebbe nato sano. Di quella scelta lontana, e di molte altre cose, dal rimpianto per non poter partecipare oggi ai funerali di Giovanni Paolo II alla sconfitta delle regionali, parla in quest’intervista. 
*Insomma, per via del referendum lei rischia un litigio in famiglia? *
«L’ultima cosa che vorrei, in queste ore dedicate al ricordo del Papa, è innescare una polemica, pubblica o domestica. In realtà, non è che mio marito ed io abbiamo molto discusso dell’argomento referendum e neppure io conosco davvero il suo pensiero. Perciò, posso parlare di me, di quel che sto facendo per formarmi un’opinione. Certo, mio marito è davvero un tipo speciale: con quella battuta su Veronica testimonial mi fa quasi sentire una in gara a "dilettanti allo sbaraglio". Sul tema delle biotecnologie e della procreazione assistita dibattono da tempo personaggi ben più illuminati di me». 
*Andrà a votare il 12 giugno? *
«Andrò a votare. Questo referendum affronta questioni su cui è doveroso formarsi un’opinione. Mi sembra quasi di essere tornata agli anni Settanta, quando il diritto all’aborto diventò un argomento di discussione quotidiana. In questo caso, la quantità e qualità dei temi da affrontare è ancora più impegnativa, non c’è solo la negazione della vita, ma anche la vita e la malattia. Come allora, ci sentiamo tutti un po’ impreparati. Negli anni Settanta, ricordo, la discussione sull’aborto ruppe quel muro di silenzio e di vergogna che opprimeva l’animo di una donna costretta a quella scelta. Nell’aborto non c’era soltanto il rischio di morire e la morte che dolorosamente si infliggeva, ma anche il silenzio, tremendo, che accompagnava la scelta e che veniva mantenuto: non si ama parlare di qualcosa che si è perduto». 
*Perciò, in che modo si sta formando un’opinione? *
«Se si chiede a un cittadino di esprimersi su questi argomenti, credo che la prima, istintiva, reazione, sia di guardare alle proprie personali esperienze o di immedesimarsi in quelle degli altri. Per quanto mi riguarda, *c’è un’esperienza personale che mi fa riflettere. Ho avuto un aborto terapeutico, molti anni fa. Al quinto mese di gravidanza ho saputo che il bambino che aspettavo era malformato e per i due mesi successivi ho cercato di capire, con l’aiuto dei medici, che cosa potevo fare, che cosa fosse più giusto fare. Al settimo mese di gravidanza sono dolorosamente arrivata alla conclusione di dover abortire. È stato un parto prematuro* e una ferita che non si è rimarginata. Ancora oggi è doloroso condividere pubblicamente quell’esperienza, ma in un momento in cui tanti di noi si sentono immaturi, impreparati, rispetto alla conoscenza della legge 40, ai contenuti del referendum, ecco, sapere come andavano le cose venti o trenta anni fa, quando la scienza non era così avanti come oggi, potrebbe essere utile». 
*Come sa, la Chiesa suggerisce di astenersi dal voto nel giorno del referendum.* 
«Se da noi, in Italia, certe tecniche fossero proibite, si andrebbe all’estero e mi spaventa l’idea che altri Paesi, meno scrupolosi, potrebbero consentire qualsiasi cosa. Non andare a votare significa non voler affrontare il problema. Essere chiamati al voto, invece, impone di informarsi, magari in linea con le proprie convinzioni religiose, filosofiche o politiche. L’importante è non fingere che il problema non esista. Penso che in certe circostanze l’umanità debba sforzarsi». 
*Come guarda alle biotecnologie?* 
«Con speranza. Questo è fuori discussione. Ma siamo chiamati a rispondere a domande che riguardano la vita e la morte, la scienza corre veloce e per stare al passo occorre lavorare su noi stessi, darsi delle risposte». 
*A proposito di risposte. Ha visto quanta gente è calata su Roma dopo la morte di Giovanni Paolo II. È anche questo un modo di cercare risposte?*
«Mi colpisce questa partecipazione fisica, questo desiderio di vicinanza, quasi un ultimo abbraccio. È un grande atto d’amore. Anch’io avrei voluto essere lì, in queste ore: mi è rimasta impressa la sofferenza del Papa degli ultimi anni, ogni volta che lo vedevo, in tv, sembrava quasi che il dolore fisico volesse negare lo spirito, che quel suo corpo malato gli impedisse di parlare, di esserci, lui che da giovane scriveva versi, che aveva fatto teatro. Invece, ogni volta, Giovanni Paolo II era più forte dell’impedimento. Ci ha insegnato a leggere il dolore in maniera diversa, ci ha mostrato che la forza può accompagnare il dolore». 
*Perché non sarà a Roma oggi?* 
«Mi è stato spiegato che la basilica di San Pietro era già stracolma, i posti per le delegazioni ufficiali già assegnati. Perciò seguirò, con partecipazione, da lontano come tanti fedeli». 
*Sono giorni intensi, sotto i più diversi aspetti. Anche la politica ha offerto grandi novità. Come si giudicano, da Macherio, le regionali di domenica scorsa? *
«Silvio Berlusconi non era in campo, questa volta, non c’era la nave azzurra. La domanda da porsi, forse, è: le altre volte ha vinto lui o ha vinto il partito? e stavolta ha perso lui o il partito? Non ritengo che la sua parabola politica possa dirsi conclusa. Certo, ci sarebbe da chiedersi se sia davvero giusto che ogni volta un uomo debba vincere "da solo", senza la forza di un partito dietro». 
*A proposito di partito: come mai Barbara ha preferito non impegnarsi in Forza Italia?* 
«Barbara sta ancora cercando la sua identità e la sua strada attraverso lo studio. È in una fase in cui sta maturando la futura visione di se stessa e sta frequentando la facoltà di Filosofia dell’università del San Raffaele. Considero legittimo il suo desiderio di essere vicina al padre, le figlie vogliono sempre proteggere i padri, ma la politica può affascinare, e anche travolgere, una personalità ancora in formazione. Perciò condivido la sua scelta». L’intervista finirebbe qui, ma non per Veronica Berlusconi. «Posso chiederle una cortesia?» dice mentre stiamo per salutarci. 
*Prego.* 
«Se mio marito, in futuro, dovesse chiamarmi in causa per difendere la nuova Costituzione, la prego, non mi telefoni». 


_*Maria Latella*_


----------



## Old giobbe (7 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici?????
> Hai mai avuto un'ingessatura? Come camminavi dopo 40 giorni di immobilità?
> Ti rendi conto di cosa significano 17 anni per un cortpo, una mente, una coscienza?



Ho letto adesso che Eluana faceva fisioterapia tutti giorni.

http://www.avvenire.it/Cronaca/Eluana+vita+quotidiana.htm

Hai visto al TG1 il caso di Salvatore Crisafulli?
I medici gli avevano diagnosticato danni cerebrali irreversibili e la morte in 4 anni.
Dopo due anni si è svegliato e a detto che ascoltava tutto ma non poteva comunicare.


http://www.tg1.rai.it/dl/tg1/tg1_Po...__20_00__06_02_lancio_5_crisafulli-rainet.asx

Sul suo sito c'è un filmato con due donne nelle stesse condizioni di Eluana.

http://www.salvatorecrisafulli.it/


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho letto adesso che Eluana faceva fisioterapia tutti giorni.
> 
> http://www.avvenire.it/Cronaca/Eluana+vita+quotidiana.htm
> 
> ...


_
"il 99 per cento degli italiani che vivono una situazione simile (addirittura anche peggio) a quella di Eluana Englaro, (che vengono nutriti  attraverso un tubo SNG o PEG ed aiutati dal respiratore) vogliono essere tenuti in vita.

E' questo il clamoroso risultato che emerge da un sondaggio condotto dai familiari di Salvatore Crisafulli (risvegliatosi dallo stato vegetativo dopo due anni ndr), su un campione di 953 disabili gravissimi e le rispettive famiglie. Solo l '1% invece direbbe sì ad un testamento biologico._"

ma quante cazzate! io vorrei sapere come diavolo si può fare un sondaggio su persone in coma vegetativo! come hanno fatto a rispondere???


----------



## Old giobbe (7 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> _
> "il 99 per cento degli italiani che vivono una situazione simile (addirittura anche peggio) a quella di Eluana Englaro, (che vengono nutriti  attraverso un tubo SNG o PEG ed aiutati dal respiratore) vogliono essere tenuti in vita.
> 
> E' questo il clamoroso risultato che emerge da un sondaggio condotto dai familiari di Salvatore Crisafulli (risvegliatosi dallo stato vegetativo dopo due anni ndr), su un campione di 953 disabili gravissimi e le rispettive famiglie. Solo l '1% invece direbbe sì ad un testamento biologico._"
> ...


Non sarà scritto in un italiano correttissimo, ma mi sembra logico che il sondaggio riguarda i famigliari delle persone in coma.
Facendo parte di un'associazione, avranno contatti con molte famiglie con gli stessi problemi.


----------



## Old giobbe (7 Febbraio 2009)

Persa, lo so che Berlusconi non è uno stinco di santo. Basta vedere la faccia dei suoi amici Previti, Dell'Utri e compagnia bella per capirlo.
Ma non credo che questa decisione sia frutto di un calcolo politico, penso veramente che Berlusconi e il consiglio dei ministri abbiano preso una decisione secondo coscienza.
Volevo scrivere un'e-mail per complimentarmi: incredibile, non esiste un'e-mail sul sito internet della Presidenza del Consiglio dei Ministri!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Forse si son stufati degli insulti e l'hanno tolta.
L'ho scritta all'Ufficio Comunicazione del Ministero degli Interni.


----------



## Old giobbe (7 Febbraio 2009)

*Ci mancava pure questa*

*MILANO *- «Beppino Englaro si è inventato tutto». Cosa si è inventato? «La storia che la figlia avrebbe detto di non voler vivere nel caso in cui si fosse ridotta a un vegetale». È convinto Pietro Crisafulli al telefono (ascolta l'audio) quando ribadisce questa sua verità. Pietro Crisafulli è il fratello di Salvatore, 38 anni, catanese, che nel 2005 si risvegliò dallo stato vegetativo nel quale si trovava in seguito ad un incidente. Ora Salvatore attraverso un sofisticato computer ha svelato che quando era in coma sentiva e capiva tutto. Anzi piangeva per la disperazione. Durante la conferenza stampa in cui motivava il decreto su Eluana Englaro, il presidente del Consiglio ha citato la storia della famiglia Crisafulli.
*BERLUSCONI* - «Ho letto alcune parti di un libro dal titolo «Con gli occhi sbarrati» di Salvatore Crisafulli, che racconta come muoveva gli occhi e capiva tutto ciò che si muoveva intorno a lui, ma questo movimento degli occhi veniva considerato dai medici un riflesso nervoso dai medici», ha aggiunto Berlusconi. «Consiglio la lettura di questo libro a chi avesse dubbi al riguardo», ha sottolineato il premier. «Non sappiamo quanto irreversibile sia» lo stato vegetativo di Eluana, ha concluso Berlusconi.
*L'INCONTRO* - Così Pietro Crisafulli può raccontare ancora una volta la sua storia e soprattutto quell'incontro di quella sera a Lecco in cui Englaro avrebbe confidato all'amico di sventura che si era inventato tutto per liberare Eluana da quella triste condizione: «Lui non ce la faceva a sopportare quella situazione. Ho conosciuto Englaro nel 2005 durante una puntata di "Porta a Porta" dedicata all'eutanasia e da allora siamo diventati amici. Nel marzo del 2006 andai a casa Englaro a Lecco. Da lì andammo in un ristorante e in quella sede, con un testimone, mi fece quella confidenza». Ma lei si rende conto dell'accusa che avanza a Beppino? «Certo e sono disponibile a ribadirla in qualsiasi sede. Anzi sabato la dirò ai magistrati di Udine». Già quei magistrati che stanno indagando, hanno precisato, unicamente per via degli esposti e delle denunce pervenute. Fra gli esposti - si è saputo da fonti giudiziarie friulane - vi è anche quello di Pietro Crisafulli.
*LA RISPOSTA* - Nonostante abbia sentito le dure accuse di Pietro Crisafulli, Beppino Englaro non esce dal suo silenzio. Ma deluso sembra si sia lasciato andare ad una dura considerazione: «È il più basso livello umano che si possa raggiungere».
n.l.
*06 febbraio 2009* 


http://www.corriere.it/cronache/09_...li_6cc13c8e-f465-11dd-952a-00144f02aabc.shtml

 


http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...82c-f469-11dd-952a-00144f02aabc&vxBitrate=300

 

 

 
Questo Piero Crisafulli mi sembra una persona semplice.
Mi sembra che voglia molto bene a suo fratello e che abbia preso a cuore la sorte di tutti quelli che si trovano in situazioni analoghe.
Spero che dica la verità e che non sia in cerca di esposizione mediatica o di desiderio di rivalsa nei confronti di Beppino Englaro o del deputato radicale che lo appoggia.
A volte, spinti dal desiderio di salvare una vita, si può arrivare anche ad inventare cose false.
Spero che non sia il caso di quest'uomo.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2009)

*GIOBBE*

LIBERTA' DI MORIRE COME MI PARE .
Questo VOGLIO.

PURE DIO, GIOBBE CARO, non me lo impedirebbe quantomeno solo per Pietà...o magari...a sentire quelli dell'antica scuola, farebbe un miracolo.

Ma in 17 anni, probabilmente, non ha avuto tempo.

Io capisco che sia straziante(eufemismo) che questo Corpicino DiPersona, debbe andarsene pechè non piu' nutrito, ma posso negarLe la possibilità dopo 17 anni che la Vita non le permette altro?



- poi ancora mi domando per quale cazzO di motivo lo* Stato* e non la religione, la fede l'opinone personale, il *dolore* *personale*, si puo' permettere di decidere per tutti.



Giobbe, e sono sicura che questo lo vorresti anche Tu per il domani dei tuoi Figli o dei Tuoi Nipoti.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Persa, lo so che Berlusconi non è uno stinco di santo. Basta vedere la faccia dei suoi amici Previti, Dell'Utri e compagnia bella per capirlo.
> Ma non credo che questa decisione sia frutto di un calcolo politico, penso veramente che Berlusconi e il consiglio dei ministri abbiano preso una decisione secondo coscienza.
> Volevo scrivere un'e-mail per complimentarmi: incredibile, non esiste un'e-mail sul sito internet della Presidenza del Consiglio dei Ministri!!!
> 
> ...


La loro appunto, che non è la mia e nemmeno quella del Padre.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> _
> "il 99 per cento degli italiani che vivono una situazione simile (addirittura anche peggio) a quella di Eluana Englaro, (che vengono nutriti  attraverso un tubo SNG o PEG ed aiutati dal respiratore) vogliono essere tenuti in vita.
> 
> E' questo il clamoroso risultato che emerge da un sondaggio condotto dai familiari di Salvatore Crisafulli (risvegliatosi dallo stato vegetativo dopo due anni ndr), su un campione di 953 disabili gravissimi e le rispettive famiglie. Solo l '1% invece direbbe sì ad un testamento biologico._"
> ...





giobbe ha detto:


> Non sarà scritto in un italiano correttissimo, ma mi sembra logico che il sondaggio riguarda i famigliari delle persone in coma.
> Facendo parte di un'associazione, avranno contatti con molte famiglie con gli stessi problemi.


dai giobbino non prendiamoci in giro. l'italiano  non correttissimo è stato volutamente utilizzato per cercare di lasciare intendere ciò che non è. non mi puoi (ovviamente non ce l'ho con te) dire che su 100 persone in coma, 99 vogliono essere tenute in vita, perché nè queste nè quell'altra può avere espresso il proprio desiderio. 
ancora sarebbe scorretto paragonare questo caso a quello di eluana perché fu LEI in persona, ad esprimere il desiderio di non essere tenuta in vita in una situazione come quella di cui si trova realmente protagonista. qua si parla della sua volontà e non di quella dei parenti che altro non fanno che volere rispettare, appunto, il suo desiderio


----------



## Old LaFerrari (7 Febbraio 2009)

Spero ardentemente che la mia morte, qualunque e dovunque sia,  non attraversi per le vie della discrizionalità e del discernimento di nessuno.
Che il testiamento biologico diventi legge.
Amen


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Basterebbe la famosa "Compassione" che predica la chiesa cattolica.


 la chiesa cristiana cattolica apostolica romana non ne sa più un beneamato ca.zzo del significato letterale del termine compassione. Ma che schifo. Hai voglia a dire che siamo una repubblica democratica. Siamo governati dal Vaticano


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> lale75 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ti sei risposto da solo. Berlusconi dice tante di quelle minchiate che secondo me* in coma celebrale c'è pure lui...*[/quote]
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Persa, lo so che Berlusconi non è uno stinco di santo. Basta vedere la faccia dei suoi amici Previti, Dell'Utri e compagnia bella per capirlo.
> *Ma non credo che questa decisione sia frutto di un calcolo politico, penso veramente che Berlusconi e il consiglio dei ministri abbiano preso una decisione secondo coscienza.*
> Volevo scrivere un'e-mail per complimentarmi: incredibile, non esiste un'e-mail sul sito internet della Presidenza del Consiglio dei Ministri!!!
> 
> ...


 io vorrei vedere cosa farebbe se nelle condizioni di eluana ci fosse sua figlia marina o il nipotino che gli ha dato da poco.....sono disgustata


----------



## Old LaFerrari (7 Febbraio 2009)

Il primo ministro è un politico e per esser tale deve saper prendere un tipo di provvedimento.
Mica è da tutti esser Berlusconi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io vorrei vedere cosa farebbe se nelle condizioni di eluana ci fosse sua figlia marina o il nipotino che gli ha dato da poco.....sono disgustata



collega, in tal caso cosa accadrebbe, se non che si cucirebbero una legge su misura come uno dei doppiopetto del cavaliere, come già ha dimostrato di essere capace?
tra l'altro a me fa ridere una frase che contenga il nome di berlusconi e la parola coscienza. sembra una battuta estrapolata da una puntata di colorado caffè


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Il primo ministro è un politico e per esser tale deve saper prendere un tipo di provvedimento.
> Mica è da tutti esser Berlusconi.


hai ragione.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Il primo ministro è un politico e per esser tale deve saper prendere un tipo di provvedimento.
> *Mica è da tutti esser Berlusconi*.


a dimostrazione che Dio esiste.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Il primo ministro è un politico e per esser tale deve saper prendere un tipo di provvedimento.
> Mica è da tutti esser Berlusconi.



aspettate ho colto la battuta:
berlusconi è un politico


----------



## Old LaFerrari (7 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> aspettate ho colto la battuta:
> berlusconi è un politico


Certo che lo è. E sa anche esserlo.
Bilancia. Su un piatto i voti degli elettori pro morte Eluana - dall'altro voti e appoggio del Vaticano.
Dove pende là vado. Anche se su letto c'è Marina.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Certo che lo è. *E sa anche esserlo.*
> Bilancia. Su un piatto i voti degli elettori pro morte Eluana - dall'altro voti e appoggio del Vaticano.
> Dove pende là vado. Anche se su letto c'è Marina.




















ti prego basta, mi fa male la pancia  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















scusa ma cosa stai raccontando? che è sta bilancia? stai pur certa che le conseguenze della sua decisione per la prossime elezioni non le sta prendendo in considerazione, perché per quella data, questa storia sarà già dimenticata. mentre di fare il servo della chiesa, o altrochè se si interessa, e lo sta facendo. se la chiesa appoggiasse il caso eluana, la coscienza del nano non verrebbe scosssa in alcuna maniera.


----------



## Old giobbe (7 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> LIBERTA' DI MORIRE COME MI PARE .
> Questo VOGLIO.
> 
> PURE DIO, GIOBBE CARO, non me lo impedirebbe quantomeno solo per Pietà...o magari...a sentire quelli dell'antica scuola, farebbe un miracolo.
> ...



Prima di nascere qualcuno ti ha chiesto se lo volessi veramente?
Cosa vuoi un diritto al suicidio?
E lo stato dovrebbe avallarlo, agevolarlo e permetterlo nelle sue strutture sanitarie?
E questo lo chiami progresso? Questo ci porterà ad una società migliore, più umana?
La promozione e la difesa della vita fanno parte dell'uomo da sempre, sono scritte nel suo cuore.
Se promuoviamo una cultura del diritto al suicidio disumanizziamo l'uomo.

L'ho letto ieri sul sito del Corriere: i medici dicono che LO STATO VEGETATIVO NON PUÒ MAI ESSERE CONSIDERATO IRREVERSIBILE.

 
Non lo voglio assolutamente, ne per me ne per nessuno.
Penso che Beppino Englaro sia una brava persona ma non vorrei mai averlo avuto come padre.
Preferisco di gran lunga l'amore incondizionato delle suore che mi accetterebbero per quello che sarei diventato.
La pietà non c'entra nulla: siamo tutti d'accordo contro l'accanimento terapeutico.
Secondo me il vero scopo è quello di alleviare le proprie sofferenze, non quelle del malato in stato vegetativo. Il problema è il non accettare la propria figlia ridotta in quello stato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Prima di nascere qualcuno ti ha chiesto se lo volessi veramente?
> Cosa vuoi un diritto al suicidio?
> E lo stato dovrebbe avallarlo, agevolarlo e permetterlo nelle sue strutture sanitarie?
> E questo lo chiami progresso? Questo ci porterà ad una società migliore, più umana?
> ...



Ma giobbe. 
Proviamo a vedere la cosa lasciando da parte chiesa e politica, ma dalla parte della ragazza e di quello che è bene per lei.
Ha 38 anni, e da quando ne aveva 21 non ha più vissuto. Sente? Non sente? Si rende conto di quello che accade attorno a lei? Nessuno lo sa con certezza. Io le auguro VIVAMENTE di no. Sente dolore? Un qualsiasi dolore... un mal di testa, un mal di denti... lo sente? Si parla di crudeltà nel farla morire di fame e di sete, ma a me sembra molto più crudele tenerla in vita coattamente e davanti all'idea che questa donna possa essere cosciente di quello che le accade, rabbrividisco e davvero non lo augurerei al peggior uomo esistente al mondo.
I diritti della persona dove stanno finendo? Se mi diagnosticano un cancro, io ho tutti i sacrosanti diritti di rifiutare un intervento chirurgico e/o una chemioterapia e lasciare che la natura faccia il suo corso. Nessuno può costringermi a curarmi. Perché accidenti questa donna deve essere costretta a subire qualcosa che lei per prima non vorrebbe, specie davanti alla possibilità che questo rappresenti per lei una tortura?
perché se lei si rendesse conto, giobbino, sarebbe realmente una tortura disumana che va avanti da 17 anni. e credo che il Dio in cui credi, non gradirebbe una cosa del genere.
e se la vogliamo vedere da un punto di vista religioso (materia in cui non sono ferrata, quindi potrei interpretare male), non si sta andando contro la volontà di Dio?

p.s. prima di nascere sei il nulla, nessuno può chiederti nulla. che paragoni fai?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Il primo ministro è un politico e per esser tale deve saper prendere un tipo di provvedimento.
> Mica è da tutti esser Berlusconi.


 col culo degli altri siam tutti ricchioni


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> col culo degli altri siam tutti ricchioni


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 grazie tesoro...tu come stai?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> grazie tesoro...tu come stai?


guarda, devo dire che tutti i miei problemi di fronte al pensiero del dolore di questo grande papà di Eluana spariscono come bruscolini di polvere quando apri la finestra.
 


comunque c'ho un mal di testa terribile


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda, devo dire che tutti i miei problemi di fronte al pensiero del dolore di questo grande papà di Eluana spariscono come bruscolini di polvere quando apri la finestra.
> 
> 
> 
> comunque c'ho un mal di testa terribile


non me ne parlare...


----------



## Old giobbe (7 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma giobbe.
> Proviamo a vedere la cosa lasciando da parte chiesa e politica, ma dalla parte della ragazza e di quello che è bene per lei.
> Ha 38 anni, e da quando ne aveva 21 non ha più vissuto. Sente? Non sente? Si rende conto di quello che accade attorno a lei? Nessuno lo sa con certezza. Io le auguro VIVAMENTE di no. Sente dolore? Un qualsiasi dolore... un mal di testa, un mal di denti... lo sente? Si parla di crudeltà nel farla morire di fame e di sete, ma a me sembra molto più crudele tenerla in vita coattamente e davanti all'idea che questa donna possa essere cosciente di quello che le accade, rabbrividisco e davvero non lo augurerei al peggior uomo esistente al mondo.
> I diritti della persona dove stanno finendo? Se mi diagnosticano un cancro, io ho tutti i sacrosanti diritti di rifiutare un intervento chirurgico e/o una chemioterapia e lasciare che la natura faccia il suo corso. Nessuno può costringermi a curarmi. Perché accidenti questa donna deve essere costretta a subire qualcosa che lei per prima non vorrebbe, specie davanti alla possibilità che questo rappresenti per lei una tortura?
> ...





Non ho capito perché la sua vita attuale dovrebbe essere una tortura disumana. Per il sondino che l'alimenta  di notte quando è addormentata?
È circondata da persone che le vogliono bene, che la curano, che sperano e pregano per un suo risveglio.
Non ha la possibilità di manifestare amore, ma ha la possibilità di riceverlo. Nessuno considera una tortura ricevere amore: è l'ambizione di tutti.
Ad una persona che rifiuta l'accanimento terapeutico io do completamente ragione.
Questo già è applicato da sempre. Mi pare che il 62% delle morti nei reparti di terapia intensiva avvengano per desistenza consapevole di continuare una terapia inutile che solo prolungherebbe la sofferenza del malato.
Ma qualcuno ha chiesta ad Eluana “Vuoi continuare a vivere in queste condizioni o vuoi morire lentamente (il processo dura dai 15 ai 20 giorni) di fame e di sete?”.
Non conosco nessun suicida che ha voluto morire di fame e di sete.
Forse è dai tempi dell'olucausto che nessuno muore in questo modo (nelle carestie dell'Africa forse la morte era provocata più dalla dissenteria e malattie varie che dallo stomaco assolutamente vuoto).

 
La vita è un dono gratuito di Dio. Possiamo anche sprecarlo, svalorizzarlo e addirittura suicidarci.
 Abbiamo il diritto di strapparci un occhio, tagliarci una gamba e addirittura tagliarci la gola e le vene. Ma questi non sono diritti, sono aberrazioni. La società, lo Stato non devono avallare, facilitare e promuovere queste aberrazioni.
Facciamo parte tutti un corpo solo e il male che gli altri fanno ricade su tutti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché la sua vita attuale dovrebbe essere una tortura disumana. Per il sondino che l'alimenta  di notte quando è addormentata?
> È circondata da persone che le vogliono bene, che la curano, che sperano e pregano per un suo risveglio.
> Non ha la possibilità di manifestare amore, ma ha la possibilità di riceverlo. Nessuno considera una tortura ricevere amore: è l'ambizione di tutti.
> Ad una persona che rifiuta l'accanimento terapeutico io do completamente ragione.
> ...


scusa giobbe, te lo chiederò con un giro di parole:
mi stai prendendo per il culo?

quindi se lei fosse cosciente di quanto le sta accadendo da 17 anni, DOVREBBE ESSERE CONTENTA perché riceve amore e c'è qualcuno che le cambia l'assorbente quando ha le mestruazioni?
Ma sti gran cazzi! La vita che tutti vorrebbero per essere felici. Me la sogno da quando sono nata.
Puoi dire quello che vuoi e farcirmela come meglio credi, non cambio il mio pensiero: se in qualche modo percepisce quello che sta accadendo, sta vivendo una tortura... quella di non poter parlare, quella di non potersi grattare se le viene prurito, quella di non potere  dire "ahia mi fa male la testa", quella di non poter rispondere a un racconto del padre, quella di non poter dire a nessuno ti voglio bene, quella di non poter mettere il naso fuori da quelle quattro mura, quella di non POTER VIVERE. Mi sembra una tortura sufficiente.
E in ogni caso, anche (o a maggior ragione) se non si rendesse conto di ciò che accade, vorrei capire esattamente, quale vita si sta salvaguardando, dato che vedo solo una vita non vissuta da 17 anni. IO vorrei morire, se mi trovassi al suo posto. Tanto per me quanto per liberare i miei parenti e chiunque mi voglia bene, dal vivere una situazione drammatica e straziante come questa.

Eluana era stata chiara circa quello che volesse e NON per la sua vita. Farle una domanda come quella che proponi, e qualsiasi altro genere di domanda, è impossibile. Quindi mi pare inutile che provi a sollevare gli animi della gente con una riflessione del genere che mi sembra onestamente anche irrispettosa. 
Se fossi al suo posto e qualcuno facesse ostruzioni del genere (mi riferisco a tutto ciò che accade specie in questi giorni), o anche si chiedesse se qualcuno mi ha chiesto se voglio vivere e morire, o sentissi un capo del governo affermare che posso avere figli, mi sveglierei solo per dargli un calcio nel culo per la presa in giro e mi rimetterei a dormire.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché la sua vita attuale dovrebbe essere una tortura disumana. Per il sondino che l'alimenta di notte quando è addormentata?
> È circondata da persone che le vogliono bene, che la curano, che sperano e pregano per un suo risveglio.
> Non ha la possibilità di manifestare amore, ma ha la possibilità di riceverlo. Nessuno considera una tortura ricevere amore: è l'ambizione di tutti.
> Ad una persona che rifiuta l'accanimento terapeutico io do completamente ragione.
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

*questa  non l'avevo*

ancora sentita: ha detto il nano che non intervenire per Eluana è omissione di soccorso


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2009)

questa vicenda sta diventando un classico caso all'italiana. in clinica hanno già iniziato la riduzione di acqua e cibo ma non si sa se domani o dopodomani, qualcuno dirà: stop, che si riprenda l'alimentazione.
è disumano che sulla pelle di un essere umano si compiano esperimenti politici e medici. solo questo.


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> E giusto ieri parlavamo di democrazia.
> Che paese di merda.
> Ma la lasciano morire in pace sta povera crista???
> 
> ...


ieri sentivo alla radio la dichiarazione di parruccolo e mi veniva da vomitare....pur di avere consensi (e questo lo penbsa lui) salterebbe sul cadavere di chiunque...a lui lo terrei in vita 100 anni nelle condizioni di Eluana, ma solo se fosse cosciente...


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ancora sentita: ha detto il nano che non intervenire per Eluana è omissione di soccorso


non omettiamo di dire che è un coglione però.....anzi direi di ribadirlo a ogni pie' sospinto....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2009)

*Giobbe*

Berlusconi e coscienza sono parole che non stanno insieme e ti ho postato il suo caso personale in cui un suo figlio avrebbe potuto nascere e vivere in condizioni di grave handicap, ma ha scelto di interrompere la gravidanza (e a 7 mesi non è aborto è infanticidio). Non può certo appellarsi per il suo fatto personale alla mancanza di mezzi per assistere "con amore" un handicappato grave.
La sua affermazione che potrebbe aver figli si riferisce alla presenza di mestruazioni ed è di una volgarità e di una mancanza di rispetto inaudita.
Io mi auguro davvero, come diceva Angelo, che Eluana non abbia neanche un barlume di coscienza perché la sua condizione sarebbe insopportabile.
E con questo veramente non voglio aggiungere altro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Berlusconi e coscienza sono parole che non stanno insieme e ti ho postato il suo caso personale in cui un suo figlio avrebbe potuto nascere e vivere in condizioni di grave handicap, ma ha scelto di interrompere la gravidanza (e a 7 mesi non è aborto è infanticidio). Non può certo appellarsi per il suo fatto personale alla mancanza di mezzi per assistere "con amore" un handicappato grave.
> La sua affermazione che potrebbe aver figli si riferisce alla presenza di mestruazioni ed è di una volgarità e di una mancanza di rispetto inaudita.
> Io mi auguro davvero, come diceva Angelo, che Eluana non abbia neanche un barlume di coscienza perché la sua condizione sarebbe insopportabile.
> E con questo veramente non voglio aggiungere altro.


e no, qualcuno ha detto che berlusconi ha coscienza ed è un bravo politico


----------



## Old dolcenera (7 Febbraio 2009)

Berlusconi commenta in modo volgare e schifoso, ovvero nel modo che più gli è proprio. Il tutto non perché gli interessi minimamente la persona, ma solo per minare le istituzioni.
Propongo un DDL per mandarlo in esilio.
Propongo un DDL per abolire il Vaticano.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Prima di nascere qualcuno ti ha chiesto se lo volessi veramente?
> Cosa vuoi un diritto al suicidio?
> E lo stato dovrebbe avallarlo, agevolarlo e permetterlo nelle sue strutture sanitarie?
> E questo lo chiami progresso? Questo ci porterà ad una società migliore, più umana?
> ...


Io voglio dire una ultima sola cosa (cazzO.)

perchè, ti chiedo perchè..e ti prego...fai finta di guardarmi negli occhi, una tua scelta che io rispetto, deve avere piu' dignità della mia essendo riconosciuta per legge.

Ma un dubbio cristo santo..un dubbio in coscienza , richiamando quel cazzOdi valore che attribuite al rispetto degli altri ( in cui io CREDO)....non vi viene mai?

Giobbe, ma se me ne sto per 17 anni in quelle condizioni, avro' pure la libertà di scegliere di schiattare in libertà?



Come ti permetti di dire che Come Padre quell'uomo è da parte del torto..come cazzO?

Scusate l'enfasi e scusa anche tu Giobbe..io non sono incazzata con te, ma col principio  di poter scegliere . almeno quello, di porre fine al proprio dolore...che per me è sacrosanto.

E bada, che l'Eluana...e mi vengono i brividi al solo pensarci ....non è quella Donna che ci fanno vedere in quelle foto.

Io la trasformazione di un malato in quattro anni l'ho conosciuta..solo 4..pensa...e non lo auguro nemmeno al peggor nemico...

Supplicava di voler morire, perchè la Sofferenza Giobbe, ha piu' dignità di un qualcosa che assomiglia alla vita ma che vita NON é.


Quindi ...quando parlate di Vita o di morte...di tutti sti principi che sulla pelle degli altri significano solo SOFFERENZA che tu, per fortuna tua NON conosci...fatevi sfiorare qualche volta da un Dubbio...un dubbio che vi possa far dire" ALT"..forse davanti a cio' è meglio che io fermi e mgariincominci a Pregare e taccia..in Religioso Silenzio..perchè quel Dio, sopra di me, in cui ho fiducia, Capirà cio' che io non posso.


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Febbraio 2009)

ma molto semplicemente e pragmaticamente se solo dio può decidere si lasci farlo a lui...se deciderà di fare un miracolo e salvare Eluana, lo farà indipendentemente da che la si nutrirà e disseterà o meno.
d'altronde, riuscirebbe da sola a nutrirsi e dissetarsi in quelle condizioni?
che la si mettesse nelle mani di dio. lui deciderà cosa fare...
e prima che chiunque arrivi a rispondermi che la mia è una strumentalizzazione perchè mi si può controbattere che secondo questo ragionamento nessuna terapia dovesse essere somministrata in nessun caso, lo dico io per primo.
ma sinceramente la mia strumentalizzazione non mi sembra (utilizzerei il verbo essere ma non vorrei risultare più arrogante di quanto già non sembri) tanto *VERGOGNOSA E DISPREZZANTE PER LA DIGNITA'* quanto quella di chi la vuole lasciare in vita (e sono d'accordo che, una su tutte, è vomitevole la dichiarazione di quella caccola del nostro presidente del consiglio sulle mestruazioni di Eluana)in quello stato.
Dire anche che questo padre è nel torto è altrettanto vergognoso, sempre secondo la mia opinione...
Amen.


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Io voglio dire una ultima sola cosa (cazzO.)
> 
> perchè, ti chiedo perchè..e ti prego...fai finta di guardarmi negli occhi, una tua scelta che io rispetto, deve avere piu' dignità della mia essendo riconosciuta per legge.
> 
> ...


 ma che scusate....è anche troppo poco....


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa giobbe, te lo chiederò con un giro di parole:
> mi stai prendendo per il culo?
> 
> quindi se lei fosse cosciente di quanto le sta accadendo da 17 anni, DOVREBBE ESSERE CONTENTA perché riceve amore e c'è qualcuno che le cambia l'assorbente quando ha le mestruazioni?
> ...


Non mi sembra per nulla una situazione straziante e drammatica.
Col cavolo che io vorrei morire se fossi in una situazione simile.
Moltissime persone vivono una vita per alcuni aspetti simile: handicappati, vecchi, persone con problemi mentali.
Dobbiamo sopprimerli tutti per non farli soffrire?
Se uno nasce così come facciamo a sapere se avrebbe voluto vivere in queste condizioni? Lanciamo una monetina? Chiediamo ai genitori?

Visto che non sappiamo se lei avrebbe voluto morire di fame e sete, nel dubbio pensi sia giusto farla morire così lo stesso?
Io trovo irrispettoso e vergognoso fare morire una persona di fame e di sete.
Sulla chiarezza della volontà di Eluana c'è molto da discutere visto che è stata messa in dubbio nei primi due gradi di giudizio.

Ha frequentato un liceo diretto da suore e un mese prima di morire ha scritto questa lettera ad una suora, sua ex insegnante:

* Lei alla sua ex-insegnante: «Non sai quanto mi manchi»* 
 «Ho deciso di ricominciare da te. La mia educatrice». Così Elua­na scrive, nel dicembre del ’91, a suor Rina Gatti, sua ex-inse­gnante di Lettere al Liceo linguistico Maria Ausiliatrice di Lecco, inviandole gli auguri per le imminenti festività natalizie e di ini­zio anno. L’originale della lettera, anni fa, è stato richiesto da Beppino Englaro a suor Rina: per quale motivo? Che fine ha fat­to? Perchè non è stata inclusa tra le testimonianze raccolte, co­me invece è stato fatto per un’altra lettera della ragazza ai geni­tori, scritta negli stessi giorni? Suor Rina, che ha fotocopiato la lettera prima di riconsegnarla, attende ancora risposta a queste domande. In due paginette, dense di apprezzamenti per la reli­giosa («Volevo dirti sinceramente che mi manchi! Sì! E adesso chi mi sgrida quando ne combino una delle mie? Si sente che manchi. È proprio vero che quan­do una persona si allontana si capisce il suo valore») Eluana esprime la sua grande soddisfazione per aver scelto di frequentare l’Università Cattolica. «Sai – scrive Eluana – devo darti una super­notizia! Ho cambiato facoltà e, per la tua gioia, sono andata in Cattolica! Mi trovo molto bene!
  Ho dei professori eccezionali! Pensa te che da quando sono iniziate le lezioni, il 6 novembre, non ho perso neanche una lezione!». La scelta di cambiare università maturò in Eluana dopo due an­ni di frequenza a Giurisprudenza alla Statale di Milano, dove sostenne l’esame di Istituzioni di Diritto romano, conseguendo una votazione di 26/30. Un percorso che, evidentemente, non soddisfaceva la ragazza. «Lo so a che cosa stai pensando – aggiunge Eluana – ma quale sarà la Facoltà? Lingue, ma è una nuova facoltà!» E aggiunge: «Sono destinata a far la cavia tutta la vi­ta!! », riferendosi alla coincidenza che, tanto alle Superiori quanto all’Unversità, si era trovata a frequentare un corso sperimentale. Eluana chiude dicendo: «Penso finalmente di aver trovato la mia strada!!! Non ho mai amato così tanto studiare e soprattutto frequentare le lezioni».



Questo è quello che aveva detto il padre rispetto agli anni del liceo:



*Il padre: gli anni al liceo?
  «Solo disagio e sofferenza»* 
 La ricostruzione delle presunte volontà di Eluana è contenu­ta in numerosi passaggi del decreto della Corte d’Appello di Milano del 9 luglio 2008. «Il signor Englaro – vi si legge – ha posto in luce anche lo stato di disagio e di sofferenza che ha accompagnato una parte dell’esperienza scolastica di Elua­na, quella riguardante i cinque anni trascorsi presso un liceo linguistico privato gestito da suore nella sua città di residen­za (liceo che - a suo dire - si era trovata “costretta” a frequen­tare, perché non vi era in loco altro liceo linguistico pubblico, e non per particolari motivazioni religiose, in quanto Eluana non era una cattolica praticante, ma anzi piuttosto ribelle al­le regole che una qualunque istituzione pretendesse di imporle dall’alto), essendosi dovuta adattare ad un contesto ambientale e ad un corpo docente che, nel giudizio di Eluana, sa­rebbero stati del tutto refrattari al confronto e al dialogo, mentre lei considerava questi ulti­mi di essenziale importanza». Questa esperienza, sempre secondo quanto scritto dai giudi­ci milanesi, «avrebbe creato una così forte crisi di rigetto e di insofferenza da indurla a cer­care, dopo i primi tre anni di frequenza, di transitare ancora alla scuola pubblica, ma tro­vandosi ancora impedita a farlo perché il liceo linguistico pubblico nel frattempo istituito non prevedeva ancora i corsi per la quarta e la quinta classe». Englaro ha anche fatto cenno al fatto che «nemmeno la successiva iscrizione di Eluana al corso di laurea in Giurispruden­za presso l’Università Statale di Milano, pur fatta per sua libera scelta, riuscì ad appagarne l’inquieto spirito, tanto che, desiderosa di intraprendere poi una carriera che le potesse per­mettere di viaggiare il più possibile e di valorizzare al massimo le sue abilità linguistiche, mutò successivamente indirizzo di studi passando a frequentare una facoltà linguistica di  tipo  turistico-manageriale».


Altre testimonianze del periodo del liceo.


*LA* * COMPAGNA/1* * «UNA RAGAZZA CONTENTA DI VIVERE»* «Eluana era una ragazza come noi: contenta di vivere». Così, Federica Airoldi, per cinque anni compagna di classe della giovane.
  «Frequentava tranquillamente la scuola e partecipava alle varie celebrazioni religiose. Non ricordo che abbia mai manifestato o confidato, almeno in mia presenza, commenti relativi ad una vita degna o meno di essere vissuta, anche perchè pensieri lontani dalla mente di ragazze di 17/18 anni».

*LA* * COMPAGNA/2* * «MAI SENTITA PARLARE COSÌ»* Anche Laura Magistris è stata, per un quinquennio, compagna di classe di Eluana. «Personalmente – ricorda – non l’ho mai sentita fare discorsi di questo genere. Non ricordo una sua posizione così ferma e decisa su questi argomenti. Che, in ogni caso, com’è facilmente intuibile, non erano al centro dei pensieri di ragazze nemmeno ventenni». In un passaggio del decreto della Corte d’Appello, si ricorda di quando, in classe, le ragazze affrontarono il caso di Rosanna Benzi (donna vissuta per anni in un polmone d’acciaio e morta nel ’91), sottolineando come, in quell’occasione, Eluana avrebbe detto di preferire la morte a una condizione del genere. Ma nemmeno di questo episodio, Laura Magistris trova traccia nella propria memoria. «Con l’insegnante di Italiano – aggiunge – leggevamo spesso il giornale in classe e discutevamo di argomenti di attualità. Può darsi pure che abbiamo parlato del caso della Benzi, ma non ricordo particolari prese di posizione da parte sua o di altre compagne».


Tra le compagne di  classe di Eluana c’è  anche Flavia Monti.
   « Ricordo Eluana come  una ragazza felice e amante della vita – dice –. Personalmente non  ricordo prese di posizione nette e  decise rispetto ad  argomenti di questo  genere, nemmeno  rispetto al caso di Rosanna Benzi.
  Ricordo, semmai, profonde discussioni in classe riguardo i diversi aspetti della vita: frequentando una scuola salesiana è chiaro che si poneva evidenza sul valore della vita » .

*IL DOCENTE* * 
 «GIOVANE VIVACE* * E* * SPIGLIATA»* 
 «Eluana era una studentessa vivace e spigliata». La ricorda così, il professor Romeo Astorri, per dieci anni docente di Filosofia al Liceo linguistico Maria Ausiliatrice di Lecco e oggi preside della facoltà di Giurisprudenza all’Università Cattolica di Piacenza. Astorri aggiunge anche di non ricordare prese di posizione «nette e definitive» sui temi del fine vita, da parte della studentessa.
  Anche per la materia che insegnava, che favorisce le discussioni su tematiche “sensibili”, il docente è sicuro che, se Eluana avesse manifestato un pensiero deciso su questi argomenti, «senz’altro me ne ricorderei». E, invece, come tiene a sottolineare più volte, il professor Astorri non ha memoria di episodi di questo genere. Ma, come quelle delle altre compagne di classe, anche la sua testimonianza non è stata compresa tra quelle utilizzate per la ricostruzione della personalità presunta della donna.



*IL GIURISTA* * 
 «ACCERTAMENTI* * DA* * RIFARE»* 
 Gravi irregolarità sulle modalità di accertamento della volontà presunta di Eluana. A denunciarle è l’avvocato Paolo Panucci, del Foro di Pavia che, con altri colleghi, ha già presentato un esposto alla Procura di Udine. «L’accertamento sulla volontà di Eluana – spiega il legale – per stessa ammissione della Cassazione (sentenza 39592/2007) deve essere compiuto dal giudice penale - e non da quello civile - il quale deve accertarne la provenienza, la personalità, la consapevolezza, l’autenticità e l’attualità e permanenza al momento del reato». Nella sentenza citata da Panucci, infatti, la Corte ha stabilito che “in tema di responsabilità professionale, qualora la condotta incida su beni primari quali la vita o la salute delle persone, i parametri valutativi debbono essere estratti dalle norme proprie al sistema penale e non già quelle civilistiche”. Inoltre, aggiunge l’avvocato pavese, «nel caso di impossibilità di accertare con sicurezza la volontà odierna di Eluana, resta applicabile il reato di omicidio».


----------



## Iago (8 Febbraio 2009)

*!!!*

Peppino Englaro è un eroe!
(parole della vedova Welby)

...e se domani (*e no nelle ultime ore, dopo una sentenza della Suprema Corte, solo per fare pubblicità, in linea con l'unica cosa che riesce bene al nostro presidente del consiglio)* avremo una legge che possa regolamentare queste situazioni in futuro...lo dobbiamo solamente a LUI, che ripeto, in 17 anni avrà avuto 17 mila occasioni per farlo da solo, (e sappiamo tutti che è già successo altre volte - nome a caso? Sandra Milo con la mamma) ma ha lottato, fortemente, tenacemente, affinchè anche altri da questo momento non si trovino più in queste dannate situazioni.


Nella totale libertà di scegliere per sè stessi, e con la consapevolezza che nessuno potrà mai giudicare tale scelta!!


(Giobbe, se tutti quelli come te, preferirebbero non "morire", lasciandolo scritto, nessuno si permetterà di andrare contro le vostre legittime volontà, non andrà contro neanche un istante, e soprattutto non giudicherà la scelta fatta!)


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Peppino Englaro è un eroe!
> (parole della vedova Welby)
> 
> ...e se domani (*e no nelle ultime ore, dopo una sentenza della Suprema Corte, solo per fare pubblicità, in linea con l'unica cosa che riesce bene al nostro presidente del consiglio)* avremo una legge che possa regolamentare queste situazioni in futuro...lo dobbiamo solamente a LUI, che ripeto, in 17 anni avrà avuto 17 mila occasioni per farlo da solo, (e sappiamo tutti che è già successo altre volte - nome a caso? Sandra Milo con la mamma) ma ha lottato, fortemente, tenacemente, affinchè anche altri da questo momento non si trovino più in queste dannate situazioni.
> ...


Quello di Welby è stato un suicidio.
Non credo che debba esistere un diritto al suicidio garantito e agevolato dallo stato.
Ma anche se fosse sancito questo diritto, noi non sappiamo e non sapremo mai cosa pensava Eluana a riguardo.
Non sappiamo se avrebbe voluto morire veramente di fame e di sete.
Nel dubbio, il padre, un manipolo di radicali e la corte di cassazione non hanno il diritto di condannare a morte nessuno.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quello di Welby è stato un suicidio.
> Non credo che debba esistere un diritto al suicidio garantito e agevolato dallo stato.
> Ma anche se fosse sancito questo diritto, noi non sappiamo e non sapremo mai cosa pensava Eluana a riguardo.
> Non sappiamo se avrebbe voluto morire veramente di fame e di sete.
> Nel dubbio, il padre, un manipolo di radicali e la corte di cassazione *non hanno il diritto di condannare a morte nessuno*.


e nessuno ha diritto di condannarla alla vita che sta vivendo.
NESSUNO!!!


----------



## Iago (8 Febbraio 2009)

*Giobbe*

...si può riconoscere che in questo momento, Berlusconi sta giocando sulle vostre coscienze?
poteva farlo prima?
perchè dopo una sentenza in gara contro il tempo? per dire: solo io volevo salvarla, ma l'avete ammazzata?
e proprio da uno che ha fatto abortire a 7 mesi per malformazioni? (...era ubriaco all'atto del concepimento?)


...Questo aldilà delle motivazioni personali, che ripeto i laici non vogliono imporre, a differenza vostra.


Altra cosa importantissima secondo me: nessuno più sottolinea che quella poverina sta in quelle condizioni a causa di un incidente...nessuno più, dice: ragazzi non correte sulle strade! (ovviamente lo stato ha la responsabilità quasi totale...)


----------



## Old dolcenera (8 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quello di Welby è stato un suicidio.
> Non credo che debba esistere un diritto al suicidio garantito e agevolato dallo stato.


Allora quello del tuo Wojtila è stato un suicidio garantito e agevolato, dal momento che ha rifiutato l'accanimento terapeutico. Perché a lui è stata risparmiata la sofferenza e ad altri no? I soliti privilegiati, eh?
Tu non sai di cosa stai parlando, tutto qua.


----------



## Old dolcenera (8 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...si può riconoscere che in questo momento, Berlusconi sta giocando sulle vostre coscienze?
> poteva farlo prima?
> perchè dopo una sentenza in gara contro il tempo? per dire: solo io volevo salvarla, ma l'avete ammazzata?
> e proprio da uno che ha fatto abortire a 7 mesi per malformazioni? (...era ubriaco all'atto del concepimento?)
> ...


Lascia stare l'aborto, lascia che se ne occupi chi ne è competente, ovvero i medici. 
Chi fa politica e religione lasci stare la scienza e la medicina.

libertaegiustizia.it


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Febbraio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Lascia stare l'aborto, lascia che se ne occupi chi ne è competente, ovvero i medici.
> Chi fa politica e religione lasci stare la scienza e la medicina.


anche perchè in questo contesto non c'entra un picchio


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Berlusconi e coscienza sono parole che non stanno insieme e ti ho postato il suo caso personale in cui un suo figlio avrebbe potuto nascere e vivere in condizioni di grave handicap, ma ha scelto di interrompere la gravidanza (e a 7 mesi non è aborto è infanticidio). Non può certo appellarsi per il suo fatto personale alla mancanza di mezzi per assistere "con amore" un handicappato grave.
> La sua affermazione che potrebbe aver figli si riferisce alla presenza di mestruazioni ed è di una volgarità e di una mancanza di rispetto inaudita.
> Io mi auguro davvero, come diceva Angelo, che Eluana non abbia neanche un barlume di coscienza perché la sua condizione sarebbe insopportabile.
> E con questo veramente non voglio aggiungere altro.




Non sono d'accordo.
Berlusconi e il consiglio dei ministri hanno preso una decisione secondo coscienza.
Non ci vedo nulla di volgare nel dire che in ipotesi Eluana potrebbe avere anche dei figli, l'avrei detto pure io.
In questo articolo del Corriere è riportata la cronaca del consiglio dei ministri.

 *Lo stop alla Prestigiacomo: non farò Ponzio Pilato e desidero l'unanimità*

*L'ira di Silvio davanti ai ministri  *

*«Capo dello Stato inaccettabile, non può dirci lui cosa fare o no»*

*ROMA —* Berlusconi e Letta escono dalla sala del consiglio dei ministri. E' arrivata la lettera dal Quirinale: vi si sostiene che un decreto su Eluana non verrà controfirmato dal capo dello Stato. Una lettera privata e riservata diretta al premier, come vuole prassi costituzionale consolidata, dicono al Colle. Sarà privata ma l'ombra del Cavaliere, il sottosegretario alla Presidenza del Consiglio, l'ha già annunciata ai venti ministri: «Sta arrivando», ha detto ad inizio della riunione, alle dieci del mattino. Ora sono passate quasi due ore, la porta in mano e la legge per intero ai colleghi. Berlusconi non dice una parola, il silenzio della sala dura per cinque minuti.  
*Letta finisce di parlare, Berlusconi comincia.* Commenta e distrugge, politicamente e giuridicamente, il contenuto della missiva: «E' una cosa inaccettabile, non esiste che il Capo dello Stato possa dirci cosa dobbiamo o non dobbiamo fare, non su questo argomento, non in questo modo. Io non ho richiesto nessuna lettera. La questione non è più solo di merito, da questo momento non discutiamo più solo del diritto alla vita di una persona, del dovere di salvare una vita umana, ma anche della gerarchia dei poteri dello Stato, non siamo ancora in una Repubblica presidenziale. Noi abbiamo un dovere e un potere da esercitare. Non possiamo venire commissariati, questa lettera sembra una misura cautelare al governo». L'aria era tesa per l'argomento, la vita e la morte di un essere umano. Da questo momento in poi inizia un dibattito intenso, sofferto, che dura circa un'ora e che ha un doppio profilo: etico, sul caso Englaro; e politico, sui poteri dello Stato, sulla prassi costituzionale, sulla Costituzione formale e materiale. Parlano tutti i ministri. Persino Bossi, che di solito non apre bocca. Se c'era qualcuno pronto ad esternare distinguo rispetto alla scelta del Cavaliere da questo momento in poi non c'è più. Le riserve dei ministri di An vengono spazzate via. Calderoli si lancia in un'orgogliosa e appassionata difesa giuridica delle funzioni dell'esecutivo.  
*Più ministri aprono la Costituzione* che hanno davanti, una per ciascuno, rileggono l'articolo sui decreti, il 77, «e nessuno di noi mi sembra abbia ravvisato una traccia dei poteri che il Colle esercita con questa missiva, qui il precedente da non creare è proprio quello di un governo che non governa perché è arrivata una lettera del capo dello Stato», riassume Claudio Scajola. A questo punto il caso Englaro non esiste più. Non è più il focus della riunione del governo. Se ne continua soltanto a discutere. Giorgia Meloni porta ad esempio un libro scritto da Salvatore Crisafulli, un siciliano che ha passato più di un anno in stato di coma vegetativo, ma riuscendo ad ascoltare i medici che lo ritenevano del tutto incosciente e prossimo alla morte. Renato Brunetta cita una caso personale, molto doloroso, e attraverso la storia del padre, per come l'ha vissuta lui, dice che in ogni caso deve prevalere il diritto alla vita. Si discute di Eluana, anche in modo appassionato, ma ogni intervento si conclude con un commento alla lettera di Napolitano, con la rivendicazione dei poteri dell'esecutivo, con la difesa appassionata della strada imboccata da colui che presiede la riunione, Silvio Berlusconi. Berlusconi commenterà di nuovo alla fine del giro di tavolo. Letta resterà muto per l'intera durata del dibattito, non c'è da aggiungere nulla ad una riunione che si è trasformata in pochi attimi in un atto di accusa contro il presidente della Repubblica. Che il sottosegretario alla presidenza del Consiglio, ancorché in modo sofferto, perché da sempre garante di un rapporto istituzionale corretto con il Colle, questa volta condivide.  
*Solo ******** Prestigiacomo *prova ad esternare dei dubbi. Il Cavaliere la ferma in modo brusco, che non ammette astensioni o pareri diversi: «Io non farò come Ponzio Pilato e desidero che questo Consiglio si esprima in modo unanime». Il caso è chiuso, il tono del presidente del Consiglio non ammette repliche. La lettera del Colle passa fra le mani di qualche ministro. Viene riletta sottovoce da alcuni. Anche Maurizio Sacconi ha portato un documento, il parere medico del Centro nazionale trapianti. Vi si sostiene che Eluana è viva e non va fatta morire. Gli argomenti dell'alimentazione artificiale si mischiano a quelli giuridici, al capitolo della Costituzione che tratta dei poteri del Capo dello Stato. Sandro Bondi si appella al primo profilo, «nello scontro fra due culture noi non possiamo che sostenere quella che difende la vita». Umberto Bossi dice poco più che una frase, ma che non ha distinguo: è con la scelta fatta da Berlusconi. Così come gli altri ministri della Lega.  
*In conferenza stampa, pochi minuti dopo,* il Cavaliere dirà che i rapporti con Napolitano sono cordiali come sempre, ma aggiungerà che forse sarebbe ora di rimettere mano alla prima legge dello Stato, proprio sul punto dei decreti legge, «uno strumento cui non intendo rinunciare». La vicenda di Eluana ha fatto deflagrare anche pubblicamente un contrasto che da mesi si svolge sotto traccia fra Palazzo Chigi e il Quirinale. Per il Cavaliere la lettera e i suoi contenuti sono l'ulteriore dimostrazione di una compressione inaccettabile, e non prevista dalla Costituzione, dei poteri del governo, del diritto-dovere di prendere delle decisioni, anche urgenti, tanto più come nel caso di Eluana.  
*Nel primo pomeriggio a Palazzo Chigi *i contenuti della missiva vengono passati al microscopio. Le lenti sono quelle dell'ufficio legislativo, la valutazione è durissima: «È una lettera che non ha precedenti, sbagliata dal punto di vista giuridico, proprio in punta di diritto. Il Colle può avere una posizione di chiusura e controllo solo per palesi, ribadiamo palesi, violazioni della Costituzione. Ma il controllo sulla costituzionalità dei decreti lo esercitano prima il Parlamento, poi eventualmente la Consulta. Il fatto è che Napolitano l'ha buttata a chi comanda e questo non è ammissibile. Il governo, per giunta a Consiglio dei ministri in corso, non può essere trattato come un'assemblea di condominio».  
*Era dai tempi dello scontro fra Scalfaro e Berlusconi* che si non si ascoltavano parole simili nelle stanze della presidenza del Consiglio. Forse nemmeno allora i toni erano così drammatici. Berlusconi nel primo pomeriggio resta a colloquio con Gianni Letta. Chi li vede insieme e li ascolta parlare dice che in questo caso, a differenza di alti scontri istituzionali, con Ciampi o con Scalfaro, la sintonia è assoluta: «Abbiamo fatto tutto il possibile e non potevamo agire diversamente», dicono entrambi. A fine giornata il secondo consiglio dei ministri, il varo del ddl: «Sono disposto a tenere aperto il Parlamento anche di notte», dice Berlusconi, continuando a pensare che gli «inaccettabili» argomenti giuridici del Colle, così come i tempi di lavoro delle Camere, poco si sposano sia con l'urgenza del caso sia con il suo diritto di governare. Anche d'urgenza.  
Marco Galluzzo
*07 febbraio 2009*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Non mi sembra per nulla una situazione straziante e drammatica.*
> Col cavolo che io vorrei morire se fossi in una situazione simile.
> Moltissime persone vivono una vita per alcuni aspetti simile: handicappati, vecchi, persone con problemi mentali.
> Dobbiamo sopprimerli tutti per non farli soffrire?
> ...



guarda giobbe, onestamente, ho un grande rispetto per te ma mi sta venendo una voglia di mandarti a cagare che trattengo con estrema fatica.
rispetto le tue idee, prova a fare altrettanto, ma soprattutto evita di essere così irrispettoso dicendo che non ti sembra una situazione così drammatica, perché veramente mi sembra solo l'affermazione di una persona che non vuole sentire altre campane, che urla il suo punto di vista, tappandosi le orecchie per non sentire quello altrui.
da una persona che come te è estremamente credente, mi aspetterei una risposta del tipo "è comunque una creatura di Dio, e questo è il volere di Dio per lei". Risposta che non condividerei ma rispetterei. Ma trovo il tuo atteggiamento davanti a questa faccenda veramente irritante, irrispettoso e denigratorio. Quello che sta vivendo una ragazza E' UNA TRAGEDIA, quello che vivono i parenti E' UNA TRAGEDIA, quindi piantala di dire che non è così! Prova a telefonare al padre di Eluana e dirgli che in fondo quella che sta vivendo non è una tragedia. Se dovesse venire a darti e darti uno schiaffone non ci sarebbe da meravigliarsi.


----------



## Old dolcenera (8 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Berlusconi e il consiglio dei ministri hanno preso una decisione secondo coscienza.
> Non ci vedo nulla di volgare nel dire che in ipotesi Eluana potrebbe avere anche dei figli, l'avrei detto pure io.


Non ci vedi nulla di volgare?
Ma stai scherzando?
Poverette le donne che ti stanno intorno.


----------



## Old dolcenera (8 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...si può riconoscere che in questo momento, Berlusconi sta giocando sulle vostre coscienze?


Veramente gioca sulla tua, che si è acquistata totalmente al modico prezzo di qualche spot pubblicitario. 
E' così facile disintegrare i neuroni al popolo? Eh si, i preti  e i politici sanno bene come fare.
Occhio Giobbe, un giorno qui in terra italiana (e non nell'aldilà, del quale nessuno può dare testimonianza) ci sarà la resa dei conti e, come per fascismo e nazismo, vedremo chi è stato dalla parte di chi, anche perchè resta tutto scritto...


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Io voglio dire una ultima sola cosa (cazzO.)
> 
> perchè, ti chiedo perchè..e ti prego...fai finta di guardarmi negli occhi, una tua scelta che io rispetto, deve avere piu' dignità della mia essendo riconosciuta per legge.
> 
> ...


 L'eutanasia non è regolata per legge. I magistrati della corte di cassazione si sono sostituiti al legislatore quando hanno dato il nullaosta a far morire di fame e sete Eluana.
Non vedo nessun valore in questo, ma chiunque può suicidarsi quando vuole.
Non trovo giusto che il padre e un manipolo di radicali avallati dalla corte di cassazione decidano loro di far morire Eluana.
Non ho nessun dubbio riguardo al fatto che Beppino Englaro stia facendo la cosa sbagliata.
Credo che al limite avrebbe potuto lottare per una legge sull'eutanasia perché sua figlia arrivasse alla morte per mezzo di una iniezione letale invece di lasciarla morire di fame e sete.
Ha sposato il modo di agire dei radicali che devono per forza creare scandali e cambiare le regole che ritengono ingiuste a spallate.
Sinceramente non capisco di che sofferenza stai parlando nel caso di Eluana. Ne io ne te ne il padre sappiamo se Eluana avrebbe preferito essere messa a morte in queste condizioni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Febbraio 2009)

Giobbe mi spiace dirtelo (per me principalmente), ma non leggo quello che stai postando.
Ci ho provato, ma poi non ce la faccio.
Ma chi se ne frega di cosa ha scritto alla suora del liceo, scusa sai, ma anch'io scriverei con affetto alla suora, mia insegnante di filosofia, ma questo non cambia la mia opinione sul fatto che avrei preferito frequentare una scuola pubblica e che resto non credente.
Ma chi se frega di cosa dice la Prestigiacomo ...ma vuoi postarmi anche cosa dice la Carfagna?
Ma PER FAVORE!!! Un po' di rispetto!!!
L'estendere il caso di chi è in coma da 17 anni a chiunque è in stato di immobilità è davvero pretestuoso.
E il silvio, mi consenti, ha l'autorità morale di un gatto.



P.S. Rosanna Benzi era nel polmone d'acciaio, ma perfettamente cosciente e la sua vita è stata ricca da tutti i punti di vista.
Che paragone è con la condizione attuale di questa donna che è passata da ragazza a donna inconsapevolmente?!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e nessuno ha diritto di condannarla alla vita che sta vivendo.
> NESSUNO!!!



Guarda che la sua vita può essere molto più utile all'umanità della mia e della tua.
Se non altro ha fatto interrogare moltissime persone, me compreso, sul valore della vita.
Da ogni persona persona possiamo imparare qualcosa, sia esso un neonato, un handicappato gravissimo o un malato in stato vegetativo.
Nessuno può conoscere il suo parere in proposito. Nessuno può condannarla a morte.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Febbraio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Allora quello del tuo Wojtila è stato un suicidio garantito e agevolato, dal momento che ha rifiutato l'accanimento terapeutico. Perché a lui è stata risparmiata la sofferenza e ad altri no? I soliti privilegiati, eh?
> Tu non sai di cosa stai parlando, tutto qua.



Il rifiuto all'accanimento terapeutico è sistematicamente applicato in tutti gli ospedali italiani.
È contemplato addirittura nel Catechismo della Chiesa Cattolica.


----------



## Old dolcenera (8 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quello di Welby è stato un suicidio.
> Non credo che debba esistere un diritto al suicidio garantito e agevolato dallo stato.


Ti ricito.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda giobbe, onestamente, ho un grande rispetto per te ma mi sta venendo una voglia di mandarti a cagare che trattengo con estrema fatica.
> rispetto le tue idee, prova a fare altrettanto, ma soprattutto evita di essere così irrispettoso dicendo che non ti sembra una situazione così drammatica, perché veramente mi sembra solo l'affermazione di una persona che non vuole sentire altre campane, che urla il suo punto di vista, tappandosi le orecchie per non sentire quello altrui.
> da una persona che come te è estremamente credente, mi aspetterei una risposta del tipo "è comunque una creatura di Dio, e questo è il volere di Dio per lei". Risposta che non condividerei ma rispetterei. Ma trovo il tuo atteggiamento davanti a questa faccenda veramente irritante, irrispettoso e denigratorio. Quello che sta vivendo una ragazza E' UNA TRAGEDIA, quello che vivono i parenti E' UNA TRAGEDIA, quindi piantala di dire che non è così! Prova a telefonare al padre di Eluana e dirgli che in fondo quella che sta vivendo non è una tragedia. Se dovesse venire a darti e darti uno schiaffone non ci sarebbe da meravigliarsi.


 È chiaro che non è una situazione piacevole, ma assolutamente non mi sembra una situazione drammatica e tragica da richiedere l'immediata messa a morte per fame e per sete di Eluana.
Non mi sembra di essere irrispettoso, irritante e denigratorio.
Ci sono 3800 casi in Italia come quello di Eluana. Potremmo andare a vedere come vivono gli altri, quelli che accettano le nuove condizioni del loro parente e continuano ad amarlo ed ad accudirlo.
Quelli che i malati in stato vegetativo se li tengono in casa per accudirli meglio.
Scommetto che, nonostante le enormi difficoltà che attraversano, sono molto più sereni e felici di me e te.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Febbraio 2009)

> giobbe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > L'eutanasia non è regolata per legge. I magistrati della corte di cassazione si sono sostituiti al legislatore quando hanno dato il nullaosta a far morire di fame e sete Eluana.
> ...





Leggi sopra Giobbe

Ho quantomeno l'umiltà di fare un passo indietro e di riconoscere che il padre e la madre di eluana la conoscono piu' di me, di te, e del Governo stesso.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Febbraio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Veramente gioca sulla tua, che si è acquistata totalmente al modico prezzo di qualche spot pubblicitario.
> E' così facile disintegrare i neuroni al popolo? Eh si, i preti  e i politici sanno bene come fare.
> Occhio Giobbe, un giorno qui in terra italiana (e non nell'aldilà, del quale nessuno può dare testimonianza) ci sarà la resa dei conti e, come per fascismo e nazismo, vedremo chi è stato dalla parte di chi, anche perchè resta tutto scritto...



Spero tu stia scherzando.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Guarda che la sua vita può essere molto più utile all'umanità della mia e della tua.
> Se non altro ha fatto interrogare moltissime persone, me compreso, sul valore della vita.
> Da ogni persona persona possiamo imparare qualcosa, sia esso un neonato, un handicappato gravissimo o un malato in stato vegetativo.
> Nessuno può conoscere il suo parere in proposito. Nessuno può condannarla a morte.



mo' ringraziamo i morti fame e di sete ..perchè grazie a questi l'occidente si interroga sulla vita umana...

Giobbe, ma che Cristo dici????? lo invoco..sai...perchè vorrei davvero parlare con Lui a questo punto.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Giobbe mi spiace dirtelo (per me principalmente), ma non leggo quello che stai postando.
> Ci ho provato, ma poi non ce la faccio.
> Ma chi se ne frega di cosa ha scritto alla suora del liceo, scusa sai, ma anch'io scriverei con affetto alla suora, mia insegnante di filosofia, ma questo non cambia la mia opinione sul fatto che avrei preferito frequentare una scuola pubblica e che resto non credente.
> Ma chi se frega di cosa dice la Prestigiacomo ...ma vuoi postarmi anche cosa dice la Carfagna?
> ...



In primo e secondo grado i tribunali hanno detto che non c'erano prove sufficienti riguardo alla volontà di Eluana.
In terzo grado i giudici hanno accettato la testimonianza del padre senza un'indagine approfondita.

Ti ho postato la cronaca (presunta) del consiglio dei ministri perché tu dicevi che non si è trattata di una decisione presa secondo coscienza ma di un mero calcolo politico.
Silvio sarà anche una schifezza d'uomo ma in questo caso, secondo me, ha compiuto una scelta coraggiosa.

Io conosco persone handicappate che non sono mai state lucide in vita loro e che non sanno nemmeno parlare. Grazie a Dio i genitori non vogliono farle morire.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> In primo e secondo grado i tribunali hanno detto che non c'erano prove sufficienti riguardo alla volontà di Eluana.
> In terzo grado i giudici hanno accettato la testimonianza del padre senza un'indagine approfondita.
> 
> Ti ho postato la cronaca (presunta) del consiglio dei ministri perché tu dicevi che non si è trattata di una decisione presa secondo coscienza ma di un mero calcolo politico.
> ...


ora paragoni l'hadicap con la situazione di eluana...

vabbè--Giobbe...non ci sono margini di comprensione tra di noi in questo caso.


----------



## Old dolcenera (8 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ora paragoni l'hadicap con la situazione di eluana...
> 
> vabbè--Giobbe...non ci sono margini di comprensione tra di noi in questo caso.


Nemmeno tra me e lui. Giobbe non fa altro che portare esempi aberranti e fuorvianti. Mi unisco a Persa, da questo momento salterò i suoi post a piè pari.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Febbraio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Nemmeno tra me e lui. Giobbe non fa altro che portare esempi aberranti e fuorvianti. Mi unisco a Persa, da questo momento salterò i suoi post a piè pari.




Dolce, lui è portavoce di una scuola di pensiero che io vorrei rispettare di piu'...se rispettasero a loro volta la mia e non imponessero la loro volontà e il loro giudizio.

manca poco che torneremo al medioevo, quando i suicidi se mancavano al loro obbiettivo venivano torturati e poi uccisi.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> In primo e secondo grado i tribunali hanno detto che non c'erano prove sufficienti riguardo alla volontà di Eluana.
> In terzo grado i giudici hanno accettato la testimonianza del padre senza un'indagine approfondita.
> 
> Ti ho postato la cronaca (presunta) del consiglio dei ministri perché tu dicevi che non si è trattata di una decisione presa secondo coscienza ma di un mero calcolo politico.
> ...


Giobbe sinceramente...che tu possa dire che i giudici abbiano accettato la testimonianza senza un'indagine approfondita è un inutile tentativo di mistificazione e di delegittimazione del loro giudizio inaccettabile.

Così come volersi far portavoci del volere di Dio (chi si esprime son uomini, tali e quali quei giudici!).

E l'uso strumentale del presunto volere di Dio in questo caso come in quello delle cellule staminali dagli embrioni è un ABOMINIO!

Qua è ok l'uso della scienza per tener in vita una persona, là è un abuso della scienza...bel paraculismo, permettimi! 

Parli di handicappati non lucidi mentalmente che però una carezza la colgono, un abbraccio pure, così come una puntura di spillo...Giobbe, questi un'interazione col mondo l'hanno, son vivi e anche solo il caldo e il freddo, il sole e la noptte li distinguono.....Eluana neanche quello!

Strano però che nessuno dica nulla quando vien decretata una morte cerebrale e magari autorizzato un espianto di un cuore ancora pulsante... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qualcuno è arrivato a dire che ha percepito minimi movimenti...anche se insufli aria nei polmoni di un morto hai dei movimenti eh, così come vi son contrazioni anche post mortem per l'attività elettrica del corpo (hai presente gli esperimenti sulle rane?)

Io arriverei addirittura a dire che chi vuol mantenerla in vita ad ogni costo è un bestemmiatore e un eretico...perchè impedisce il naturale finire della vita ed impedisce ad un'anima di salire a Dio...dando la preferenza alla vita materiale, fisica, terrena rispetto a quella spirituale...


----------



## Old dolcenera (8 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Dolce, lui è portavoce di una scuola di pensiero che io vorrei rispettare di piu'...se rispettasero a loro volta la mia e non imponessero la loro volontà e il loro giudizio.
> 
> manca poco che torneremo al medioevo, quando i suicidi se mancavano al loro obbiettivo venivano torturati e poi uccisi.


Troppo buona, a definire certi ideologi come portatori di "correnti di pensiero". Li conosco e ormai li evito. Purtroppo nel momento in cui si trovano sprovvisti di argomenti anzichè cercare di dialogare in maniera logica sono costretti ad arroccarsi nelle loro convinzioni e sparano sentenze a destra e a manca come gli capita.


----------



## Old dolcenera (8 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io arriverei addirittura a dire che chi vuol mantenerla in vita ad ogni costo è un bestemmiatore e un eretico...perchè impedisce il naturale finire della vita ed impedisce ad un'anima di salire a Dio...dando la preferenza alla vita materiale, fisica, terrena rispetto a quella spirituale...


Concordo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> In primo e secondo grado i tribunali hanno detto che non c'erano prove sufficienti riguardo alla volontà di Eluana.
> In terzo grado i giudici hanno accettato la testimonianza del padre senza un'indagine approfondita.
> 
> Ti ho postato la cronaca (presunta) del consiglio dei ministri perché tu dicevi che non si è trattata di una decisione presa secondo coscienza ma di un mero calcolo politico.
> ...


 
O.T. Abbiamo discusso altrove del coraggio come di scelta consapevole di fronte a qualcosa che fa paura.
Mi sembra del tutto improprio parlare di coraggio nei confronti di questa scelta politica che ha molteplici funzioni quale distrarre da altri problemi, attribuirsi nobiltà d'animo, avere l'appoggio di chi ha prioritariamente riferimenti religiosi e per ragioni etiche non riusciva a dargliene*.
I riferimenti etici di quell'uomo sono dimostrati dalla sua vita e dalle sue scelte personali, non da un provvedimento anticostituzionale.


* Non è un gioco nuovo. Si vede in ogni discussione che tocca i valori più difesi dalla Chiesa come la famiglia, l'aborto, la contraccezione e si è ben visto quali "poveri peccatori" siano nella vita i difensori di detti valori...
E' un cinico e volgare gioco sulla pelle di chi soffre per ottenere consensi da chi onestamente si riferisce a quei valori che invece gli stessi paladini sbeffeggiano.


P.S. Sulle scelte e sulle condizioni in cui vengono lasciati  i genitori di handicappati gravi e sulle pressioni che subiscono è meglio stendere un velo.
Sarebbe non coraggioso, ma almeno minimamente generoso, il silvio se risparmiasse sulle spese sue e di famiglia per sostenere le famiglie che non hanno fatto la "sua dolorosa scelta" di abortire al settimo mese.


----------



## Old maporcapaletta (8 Febbraio 2009)

> e che resto non credente.
> 
> *Ma PER FAVORE!!! Un po' di rispetto!!!*


*Il massimo da parte mia!!*

*L’elettroencefalogramma di Eluana non è piatto, non lo è mai stato*. Certo vive invece in uno stato cosiddetto vegetativo permanente. Che la sua sia una vita sfortunata, terribile, perfino inaccettabile, nessuno può metterlo in discussione. *Ma nessuno, nemmeno la scienza, può dirci con certezza assoluta che dietro quel volto inebetito non ci siano sentimenti, stati d’animo, insomma vita.*



> P.S. Rosanna Benzi era nel polmone d'acciaio, ma perfettamente cosciente e la sua vita è stata ricca da tutti i punti di vista.
> Che paragone è con la condizione attuale di questa donna che è passata da ragazza a donna inconsapevolmente?!!!


Non abbiamo tolto a Eluana una macchina che in modo accanito le consentiva di respirare e di far funzionare solo il muscolo cardiaco. Né abbiamo sentito una sua richiesta esplicita di affrettare il processo irreversibile di una malattia dolorosa al punto da non essere più sopportabile.. Quel gesto pur tremendo di aiuto verso il trapasso sarebbe una eutanasia. Se ne discute, ci si lacera sul tema, ma questo non è il caso. *No, noi abbiamo tolto a Eluana l’acqua e il cibo. La stiamo facendo morire di fame*. E non occorre scomodare la Fede, il comandamento di dare da bere agli assetati e da mangiare agli affamati. *Qui non si tratta di essere buoni samaritani, qui si tratta di essere dignitosi esseri umani. *



> L'estendere il caso di chi è in coma da 17 anni a chiunque è in stato di immobilità è davvero pretestuoso.
> E il silvio, mi consenti, ha l'autorità morale di un gatto.


Il nostro mondo è fatto da comitati etici, da tribunali, da uomini e donne che con il mantello sacro della loro professione decidono, sentenziano, entrano nella vita delle persone. L’uomo si è fatto Dio ma non nel senso biblico della parola, ma nel senso più terribile e devastante di una assoluta presunzione. Noi vogliamo credere ,nella nostra superbia di uomini dotati di coscienza, che Eluana, muta e apparentemente amorfa, inerte, sia ella priva di una coscienza. Per questo stacchiamo quel tubo che le portava acqua e cibo. E Amore.

ossequi................................


----------



## Old dolcenera (8 Febbraio 2009)

Lo stile dei predicatori è sempre uguale...


----------



## Iago (8 Febbraio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Veramente gioca sulla tua, che si è acquistata totalmente al modico prezzo di qualche spot pubblicitario.
> E' così facile disintegrare i neuroni al popolo? Eh si, i preti  e i politici sanno bene come fare.
> Occhio Giobbe, un giorno qui in terra italiana (e non nell'aldilà, del quale nessuno può dare testimonianza) ci sarà la resa dei conti e, come per fascismo e nazismo, vedremo chi è stato dalla parte di chi, anche perchè resta tutto scritto...



spero che tu abbia sbagliato a quotare...sennò sei in una profonda confusione, e prima di scrivere, forse sarebbe il caso di leggere e capire...


----------



## Old dolcenera (8 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> spero che tu abbia sbagliato a quotare...sennò sei in una profonda confusione, e prima di scrivere, forse sarebbe il caso di leggere e capire...


Io personalmente mi allineo con coloro che, come Norberto Bobbio e Umberto Eco, ritengono che il caso Englaro sia solo una strumentalizzazione politica volta a creare conflitti all'interno delle istituzioni esistenti. Forse siamo troppo bersagliati di spot pubblicitari perchè sia chiaro a tutti, dobbiamo aspettare che passino questi anni bui. Ripeto, nello specifico caso trovo volgarissimo che un rappresentante del governo usi quel linguaggio. Trovo anche paradossale che, essendoci dei tribunali specifici e dei comitati scientifici, si debba chiedere l'opinione dei religiosi al riguardo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Febbraio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Veramente gioca sulla tua, che si è acquistata totalmente al modico prezzo di qualche spot pubblicitario.
> E' così facile disintegrare i neuroni al popolo? Eh si, i preti  e i politici sanno bene come fare.
> *Occhio Giobbe, un giorno qui in terra italiana* (e non nell'aldilà, del quale nessuno può dare testimonianza) *ci sarà la resa dei conti e, come per fascismo e nazismo, vedremo chi è stato dalla parte di chi, anche perchè resta tutto scritto..*.





dolcenera ha detto:


> Nemmeno tra me e lui. Giobbe non fa altro che portare esempi aberranti e fuorvianti. Mi unisco a Persa,* da questo momento salterò i suoi post a piè pari*.


trovo che i tuoi siano addiritura più fastidiosi.


----------



## Old maporcapaletta (8 Febbraio 2009)

> [Io personalmente mi allineo con coloro che, come Norberto Bobbio e Umberto Eco, ritengono che il caso Englaro sia solo una strumentalizzazione politica volta a creare conflitti all'interno delle istituzioni esistenti.


 

*Lasciamo stare le strumentalizzazioni politiche. Anche senza quelle il problema è serio.*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giobbe sinceramente...che tu possa dire che i giudici abbiano accettato la testimonianza senza un'indagine approfondita è un inutile tentativo di mistificazione e di delegittimazione del loro giudizio inaccettabile.
> 
> Così come volersi far portavoci del volere di Dio (chi si esprime son uomini, tali e quali quei giudici!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Febbraio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> *Il massimo da parte mia!!*
> 
> *L’elettroencefalogramma di Eluana non è piatto, non lo è mai stato*. Certo vive invece in uno stato cosiddetto vegetativo permanente. Che la sua sia una vita sfortunata, terribile, perfino inaccettabile, nessuno può metterlo in discussione. *Ma nessuno, nemmeno la scienza, può dirci con certezza assoluta che dietro quel volto inebetito non ci siano sentimenti, stati d’animo, insomma vita.*
> 
> ...



ma a maggior ragione. vita??? hai il coraggio di definire quella VITA????
sicuramente se è cosciente, sarà l'essere umano più felice della terra. del resto vive la vita che tutti sognamo. anche tu vero? cosa non daresti per una VITA del genere?


----------



## Old dolcenera (8 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> trovo che i tuoi siano addiritura più fastidiosi.


Eh, si, è il rischio che corre chi si schiera.


----------



## Old sperella (8 Febbraio 2009)

Lasciando perdere tutte le ideologie politiche e religiose , che secondo me dovrebbero essere ininfluenti nel giudizio del singolo in un caso simile , io credo che dovrebbero consentire a questa povera ragazza di morire . 
Lasciarla così non ha senso , nè per lei nè per chi la ama .
O si vuol valutare quanto può resistere un corpo umano in quelle condizioni prima che avvenga un arresto cardiaco ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Febbraio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> *Lasciamo stare le strumentalizzazioni politiche. Anche senza quelle il problema è serio.*



è vero. 
il problema serio è che ci sono persone che ragionano come chi dimostra di non avere il minimo rispetto per la dignità umana. 
sei anche tu dell'idea che meriti di vivere perché sta bene e può addirittura procreare? 
ma sì, io suggerirei una bella fecondazione artificiale. non potrà neanche dire ahia durante il parto, per la gioia delle orecchie di medici e ostetrici.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Febbraio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Eh, si, è il rischio che corre chi si schiera.


schierarsi? c'è una guerra in corso?
ma che stai a dì?


----------



## Old dolcenera (8 Febbraio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> *Lasciamo stare le strumentalizzazioni politiche. Anche senza quelle il problema è serio.*


Appunto, il problema non è mio, tuo, di berl o del prete, la questione coinvolge il padre e gli organismi COMPETENTI, ovvero il tribunale per la sentenza e i medici per le modalità. Tutto il resto è strumentalizzazione.


----------



## Old maporcapaletta (8 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è vero.
> il problema serio è che ci sono persone che ragionano come chi dimostra di non avere il minimo rispetto per la dignità umana.
> sei anche tu dell'idea che meriti di vivere perché sta bene e può addirittura procreare?
> ma sì, io suggerirei una bella fecondazione artificiale. non potrà neanche dire ahia durante il parto, per la gioia delle orecchie di medici e ostetrici.


Non sempre i migliori sentimenti producono bene. Ho sempre in mente quante sevizie, quante cattiverie, quanto male viene fatto con le parole "lo faccio per il tuo bene", e spesso in perfetta buona fede...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Febbraio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> Non sempre i migliori sentimenti producono bene. Ho sempre in mente quante sevizie, quante cattiverie, quanto male viene fatto con le parole "lo faccio per il tuo bene", e spesso in perfetta buona fede...


e dimmi, tanto per capirci, cosa c'entra questa risposta? avrò un deficit intellettivo, ma mi sfugge proprio il nesso


----------



## Old dolcenera (8 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> schierarsi? c'è una guerra in corso?
> ma che stai a dì?


Parzialmente OT.
Schierarsi, nel vocabolario, significa riconoscersi in una schiera, in una coalizione. Io non appoggio la coalizione del berl, tutto qua. Anzi, la disapprovo assai, a maggior ragione visto il comportamento riguardo al fatto di cui stiamo parlando.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Febbraio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Parzialmente OT.
> Schierarsi, nel vocabolario, significa riconoscersi in una schiera, in una coalizione. Io non appoggio la coalizione del berl, tutto qua. Anzi, la disapprovo assai, a maggior ragione visto il comportamento riguardo al fatto di cui stiamo parlando.



totalmente, ot, non parzialmente.
il mio commento circa il tuoi intervento fastidioso si riferiva a quell' "occhio giobbe... " ecc ecc.
per il resto direi che la penso come te, ma gli schieramenti mi rappresentano quando un due di picche. e la tua risposta che ho trovato (e trovo) fastidiosa, non la inquadro in nessuno schieramento.
ma si può andare tranquillamente oltre. ormai è detta.


----------



## Old maporcapaletta (8 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e dimmi, tanto per capirci, cosa c'entra questa risposta? avrò un deficit intellettivo, ma mi sfugge proprio il nesso


Opss.........Errore nella "quote"chiedo venia..


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Febbraio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Parzialmente OT.
> Schierarsi, nel vocabolario, significa riconoscersi in una schiera, in una coalizione. Io non appoggio la coalizione del berl, tutto qua. Anzi, la disapprovo assai, a maggior ragione visto il comportamento riguardo al fatto di cui stiamo parlando.


Da non schierarsi ad auspicare rese dei conti (che ricordano proprio quei fenomeni storici che hai richiamato) ce ne passa un bel pò... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Credo che si possa discutere delle diverse posizioni senza prevaricazioni o "minacce"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Son le argomentazioni che possono avere l'effetto di far fare un ragionamento ulteriore, di vedere il fatto anche da un'altra visuale, non le demonizzazioni o peggio "pseudo-minacce"...


----------



## Old dolcenera (8 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> totalmente, ot, non parzialmente.
> il mio commento circa il tuoi intervento fastidioso si riferiva a quell' "occhio giobbe... " ecc ecc.
> per il resto direi che la penso come te, ma gli schieramenti mi rappresentano quando un due di picche. e la tua risposta che ho trovato (e trovo) fastidiosa, non la inquadro in nessuno schieramento.
> ma si può andare tranquillamente oltre. ormai è detta.


Ammetto di essere stata un po' colorita, ma quell'ominide che ci governa mi manda in bestia, e ogni volta che qualcuno lo cita (vedi Giobbe quando ha riportato certe frasi che non voglio nemmeno ripetere perchè mi fanno vomitare) mi prende un fastidio che non ti dico. 
A me in famiglia è capitato qualcosa di vagamente simile, perchè mio nonno è stato rispedito a morire in corsia anche se era già in sala con l'anestesista pronto per l'iniezione... Era perfettamente lucido. Ci hanno detto che con l'operazione avrebbero solo prolungato la sua sofferenza, quindi i medici hanno deciso per la morfina e così è stato fino alla fine. Ora, operandolo magari avrei potuto ancora parlare col mio povero nonno per qualche mese ancora, chi lo sa...
Voglio dire, dovevamo aprire una causa con i medici? L'hanno ammazzato loro? L'avrebbero ammazzato sotto i ferri nel tentativo di debellare il male? Perchè portarlo alle soglie della sala e poi rifiutarsi di intervenire? Non potevano guardare meglio le carte il giorno prima?
Come potrete capire, certe questioni che implicano tanta sofferenza vanno vissute in un clima di moderazione. Per questo il berl che vomita sentenze e chi riporta le sue frasi mi disgustano. Chi ha provato certe situazioni sa che si tratta di questioni private. Povero sig. Englaro, non possiamo immaginare la sua sofferenza, dobbiamo solo provare compassione per lui.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Febbraio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Ammetto di essere stata un po' colorita, ma quell'ominide che ci governa mi manda in bestia, e ogni volta che qualcuno lo cita (vedi Giobbe quando ha riportato certe frasi che non voglio nemmeno ripetere perchè mi fanno vomitare) mi prende un fastidio che non ti dico.
> A me in famiglia è capitato qualcosa di vagamente simile, perchè mio nonno è stato rispedito a morire in corsia anche se era già in sala con l'anestesista pronto per l'iniezione... Era perfettamente lucido. Ci hanno detto che con l'operazione avrebbero solo prolungato la sua sofferenza, quindi i medici hanno deciso per la morfina e così è stato fino alla fine. Ora, operandolo magari avrei potuto ancora parlare col mio povero nonno per qualche mese ancora, chi lo sa...
> Voglio dire, dovevamo aprire una causa con i medici? L'hanno ammazzato loro? L'avrebbero ammazzato sotto i ferri nel tentativo di debellare il male? Perchè portarlo alle soglie della sala e poi rifiutarsi di intervenire? Non potevano guardare meglio le carte il giorno prima?
> Come potrete capire, certe questioni che implicano tanta sofferenza vanno vissute in un clima di moderazione. Per questo il berl che vomita sentenze e chi riporta le sue frasi mi disgustano. Chi ha provato certe situazioni sa che si tratta di questioni private. Povero sig. Englaro, non possiamo immaginare la sua sofferenza, dobbiamo solo provare compassione per lui.



Quell'ominide io lo manderei volentieri a spalare carbone in miniera.
Situazioni come quella che hai vissuto tu credo che bene o mali le abbiam vissute tutti. Sicuramente anche il nano infame. C'è un però: in Italia - secondo me più che ogni altro posto - il volere della chiesa non conta tanto, ma conta troppo. E il nano, non vuole scontentarla. Forse in cuor suo non pensa ciò che dice, il che lo rende ancora più disprezzabile.
Se non altro, giobbe, è convinto di ciò che esprime, possono essere pensieri non condivisi, ma il fatto che non lo faccia per fare piacere a qualcuno per un qualsivoglia tornaconto, rende il suo punto di vista rispettabile (tranne quando mi fa venire voglia di dargli una mazzata sulle gengive :0003


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Febbraio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> *Il massimo da parte mia!!*
> 
> *L’elettroencefalogramma di Eluana non è piatto, non lo è mai stato*. Certo vive invece in uno stato cosiddetto vegetativo permanente. Che la sua sia una vita sfortunata, terribile, perfino inaccettabile, nessuno può metterlo in discussione. *Ma nessuno, nemmeno la scienza, può dirci con certezza assoluta che dietro quel volto inebetito non ci siano sentimenti, stati d’animo, insomma vita.*
> 
> ...


Ma quale NOI,ma come ti permetti pure tu...


 SUO PADRE E SUA MADRE!


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Febbraio 2009)

madonna santa io mi incazzo come iena...


----------



## Bruja (8 Febbraio 2009)

*Ossequio*

Quante belle elucubrazioni.... ma potrei portarvi a fare delle riflessioni fattive? 

A) Eluana é un vegetale o poco più, e questo secondo i medici e il consorzio scientifico, ma qualcuno dice che non abbiamo certezze, quindi questa convinzione scatena una ridda di proteste più o meno umanitarie, interessate, strumentali e di matrice etico-religiosa.

B) Esiste una sentenza che autorizza la sospenzione dell'alimentazione e dell'idratazione, e per quanto appaia crudele, non potendo percorrere la via "più umanitaria" dell'eutanasia, che pare inaccettabile oltre che illegale ma che condurrebbe al risultato del primo protocollo senza doverla sedare, si dovrà procedere come da sentenza, bloccando artificialmente le convulsiuoni e gli eretismi che sono il risultato della morte per sete e fame.

C) Il problema del peso dell'opinione cattolica, se é rispettabile per chi crede fermamente che una vita vada lasciata in essere in qualunque condizione e stato, ha tuttavia anche una motivazione che purtroppo rende strumentale la scelta che dovrebbere essere di sola coscienza.
Dal momento che il clero vota come qualunque altro cittadino, il medesimo é politicamente influente ... e che lo sia per un governo, per un partito o per una coalizione poco importa... se non ho memoria troppo lunga rammento anche una corrente che fu definita "cattocomunista" a riprova che i voti del clero sono sempre stati ambiti.

D) Personalmente non solo sarei per il rispetto della sentenza, ma eviterei quel protocollo che sembra più "pilatesco" che rispettoso della vita e dei desideri di questa povera ragazza che ha vissuto metà della sua esistenza in una non vita, e le concederei dignità anche in questa sua ultima vicenda terrena.

Non pare strano, a vostro parere, che l'enorme mediaticità di questo evento sia concomitante ad una delle peggiori crisi economiuche del nostro Paese, e che questa contingenza permetta di spostare l'interesse degli organi di comunicazione su questa tristissima vicenda ? 

Ultima considerazione, sarei del parere di concedere noi, a questa povera ragazza, l'ultima dignità che nessuno pare voglia regalarle... l'ossequio di un rispettoso silenzio.

Bruja

p.s.  Perché la donazione di organi a cuore battente é accettata e caldeggiata se l'idea portante é che la vita non va mai spenta? Perché se non accettiamo che la vita possa essere "vegetale" in Eluana accettiamo che una persona in coma possa essere "spenta" per effettuare trapianti... o qualcuno crede che questo non accada?...Eticamente i medici possono chiedere se i familiari permettono l'espianto di organi dopo pochi giorni dall'encefalogramma piatto..... e parlo di realtà di cui sono stata testimone!!!! Poi leggo che un bimbo che era in coma da 6 mesi si é risvegliato contro ogni possibilità medica e scientifica... ma quando si sono fatte scelte entro una settimana dal coma dov'erano i sostenitori della vita ad oltranza?


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja, scusami, ma se l'intevento mediatico in questo caso, come in tanti altri è strumentale, credo che almeno in questo forum si possa ritrovare ancora la libertà di confrontarsi su un  tema che divide davvero le coscienze..almen le nostre che non sono seduti nella s tanza dei bottoni d icoloro che ci  governano.

i tuoi argomenti sono quelli che abbiamo espresso tutti e li condivido.

Se poi ritieni che i toni stiano trascendendo personalmente mi scuso Con Eluana, ma mi scaldo  è proprio perchè se fosse Amica mia combatterei coi denti comunque per presevare la Sua Volontà e di quelli che l'hanno piu' Amata


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Febbraio 2009)

*Cerco di rispondere a Miciolidia ma è un po' un casino per causa dei quote.*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ..........




E il padre lo ha ripetuto molte volte. Lei aveva espresso chiaramente davanti al corpo di un suo amico sofferente, che avrebbe voluto morire piuttosto che sopravvivere in quella maniera.
*
e non è una prova questa?*

 
Per 7 anni consecutivi non è stata considerata prova sufficiente da diversi tribunali.
I medici devono fare una trasfusione ad un Testimone di Geova incosciente a meno che non ci sia un documento scritto che certifica il desiderio di non ricevere trasfusioni. Le testimonianze di parenti e amici non valgono nulla quando c'è di mezzo la vita di una persona.

 
(i radicali)
Quelli lo fanno perchè son stati pagati da qualcuno? perchè hanno gusto? si sono divertit? lo hanno fatto allegramente secondo te?  

 
Fanno così perché sono radicali. (come aggettivo, non come partito politico).

 

 

 
Non ho nessun dubbio riguardo al fatto che Beppino 				Englaro stia facendo la cosa sbagliata. 
la mia voce contro la tua: io rispetto la sua decisione come non cristiana e tu nonla rispetti come Cristiano..e lo giudichi pure come un pessimo padre.  

 
È la mia opinione. Io rispetto la tua anche se non la condivido.
Questo è un estratto della prima sentenza che aveva negato il taglio di alimentazione e acqua.

 
Con un decreto del 1° marzo, il presidente del Palazzo di Giustizia lecchese, Nicola Laudisio, « dichiara inammissibile » l’istanza del tutore per sospendere l’alimentazione e l’idratazione ad Eluana, perchè la richiesta, scrive, « appare non altro che un inaccettabile tentativo di giustificazione della tendenza della comunità, incapace di sostenere adeguatamente i singoli costretti a una misura di estrema dedizione nei confronti dei malati nella speranza di guarigione, a trascurare i diritti dei suoi membri più deboli e in particolare di quelli che non sono più nelle condizioni di condurre una vita cosciente, attiva e produttiva »  

 

 

 
Ha sposato il modo di agire dei radicali che devono 				per forza creare scandali e cambiare le regole che ritengono 				ingiuste a spallate. 
AHH..mo' è il Padre che ha sposato il pensiero radicale e non magari viceversa.

Non mi fare bestemmiare.


 
Da un'intervista di Carlo Freccero sull'Avvenire di oggi.

 
*Da esperto di media: c’è chi auspica un ritorno al silenzio. Cosa ne pensa?* 
 «Sono il primo a dire che queste cose non do­vrebbero finire nel tritacarne mediatico, ma il pa­dre, che è andato in giro per tutti i talk show pos­sibili, doveva aspettarsi questa risposta. Il dibat­tito è nato perché qualcuno aveva nella sua a­genda questo obiettivo, evidentemente».  

 

 
Ho quantomeno l'umiltà di fare un passo indietro e di riconoscere che il padre e la madre di eluana la conoscono piu' di me, di te, e del Governo stesso.  

 
Sicuramente conoscono Eluana meglio di chiunque altro e sono sinceramente convinti di star facendo il suo bene e possibilmente anche il bene di altri nelle condizioni di Eluana.
Ma in realtà (secondo me) stanno facendo il male di tutti, anche di se stessi.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ora paragoni l'hadicap con la situazione di eluana...
> 
> vabbè--Giobbe...non ci sono margini di comprensione tra di noi in questo caso.



Gli handicap alla nascita sono possono essere di moltissimi tipi, con aspetti anche più gravi di quelli di Eluana.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Dolce, lui è portavoce di una scuola di pensiero che io vorrei rispettare di piu'...se rispettasero a loro volta la mia e non imponessero la loro volontà e il loro giudizio.
> 
> manca poco che torneremo al medioevo, quando i suicidi se mancavano al loro obbiettivo venivano torturati e poi uccisi.



Perché fai la vittima?
Chi dice che non rispetto la tua opinione?
Non ti impongo proprio nulla, stiamo solo discutendo.


----------



## Bruja (8 Febbraio 2009)

*Alt*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Bruja, scusami, ma se l'intevento mediatico in questo caso, come in tanti altri è strumentale, credo che almeno in questo forum si possa ritrovare ancora la libertà di confrontarsi su un tema che divide davvero le coscienze..almen le nostre che non sono seduti nella s tanza dei bottoni d icoloro che ci governano.Non ho detto che non bisogna confrontarsi,ma solo che alla fine, espresse le proprie opinioni,poiché tanto é evidente che ognuno resta nelle proprie, la discussione spesso degenera nel voler convincere gli altri della bontà della propria idea...
> 
> i tuoi argomenti sono quelli che abbiamo espresso tutti e li condivido.Ho solo voluto puntualizzare che lo stato dellecoseé quello che é e, purtroppo, le singole convinzioni e buone intenzioni portano ad un nulla di fatto.
> 
> Se poi ritieni che i toni stiano trascendendo personalmente mi scuso Con Eluana, ma mi scaldo è proprio perchè se fosse Amica mia combatterei coi denti comunque per presevare la Sua Volontà e di quelli che l'hanno piu' Amata


Assolutamente non era una reprimenda, ci mancherebbe, non si tratta di toni o di ragioni, ma solo del fatto che tutto quello che si poteva dire lo si é detto, e la lunghezza del thread lo attesta, e che, a mio assolutamente personale parere ed avviso, il più bel dono che si possa fare a questa tormentata ragazza sia un affettuoso silenzio perché, é ormai chiaro, che la sua volontà sarà rispettata.  Non ci sono i tempi tecnici per cambiare quello che sta avvenendo anche se facessero carte falseDal punto di vista medico c'é un punto di non ritorno e in un organismo così scarsamente reattivo e debilitato perfino la sospensione della fisioterapia aggrava il tutto...

Mi spiace se ho dato l'impressione di voler zittire l'utenza, il mio solo intento era di restituire a questa donna la sua dignità di DONNA e chiedevo solo condivisione, mai imposizione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Febbraio 2009)

*ultima ora*

"*Sono il tutore di Eluana Englaro, ma in questo momento parlo da padre a padre, rivolgendomi al Presidente della Repubblica, Giorgio Napolitano, ed al Presidente del Consiglio, Silvio Berlusconi, per invitare entrambi, ed essi soli, a venire ad Udine per rendersi conto, di persona e privatamente, delle condizioni effettive di mia figlia Eluana, su cui si sono diffuse notizie lontane dalla realtà che rischiano di confondere e deviare ogni commento e convincimento*".


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Febbraio 2009)

*okkei*

Bruja, nessun problema, ho inteso male io..scusami tu.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Per 7 anni consecutivi non è stata considerata prova sufficiente da diversi tribunali.
> I medici devono fare una trasfusione ad un Testimone di Geova incosciente a meno che non ci sia un documento scritto che certifica il desiderio di non ricevere trasfusioni. Le testimonianze di parenti e amici non valgono nulla quando c'è di mezzo la vita di una persona.
> 
> 
> ...


Le sentrenze vanno lette tutte, Giobbe, non solo quelle che tornano utili a sostenere la propria tesi.

Nel procedimento di appello, ai Giudici di Lecco vien addebitato che "la corte di merito ha omesso di indagare adeguatamente sulla sussistenza dell'altra imprescindibile condizione......ossias non ha ricostruito la "presunta volontà" di Eluana" e di conseguenza se ne incaricherà la Corte di Appello, come ha in effetti fatto....riconoscendola e dando ragione al padre...

Quindi il tuo presupposto cade essendo esattamente avvenuto il contrario di quanto affermi...


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Febbraio 2009)

Chiedo scusa se ho postato a thread già chiuso poichè avendo iniziato a scirvere che era aperto non me ne son avveduto.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Febbraio 2009)

chiedo scusa se ho chiuso il tred ma effettivamente un dignitoso silenzio su questa vicenda è la cosa migliore.


----------

